# RieCoin Come one, Come All!



## Rage19420

I'll give it a go for sure! Lets do it!


----------



## Callist0

Getting in on this one.


----------



## DizZz

Too bad you can't instamine this one









I'll be following this coin's launch, although I will not be mining them.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Too bad you can't instamine this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be following this coin's launch, although I will not be mining them.


So what does that mean for us exactly? Not being able to instamine? The second its released?

OP post up a link to the windows binaries when they come out if you will. Going to jump on this as soon as I get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## Caldeio

"the first 576 blocks will have no reward and the next 576 will linearly increase and reach the full reward at block 1152, after 4 difficulty adjustments were performed. Besides avoiding instamining, this should allow time for those who want to compile their own clients."-riecoin.com website

Hmm ok so 2.5 minutes per block x 1152 blocks / 60 seconds is 48 hours. So the first 24 hours will be no reward. So it's not instamined. Looks like my 270x will be here on time







I'm going to post how to setup everything in the op, test my gtx770 and post my specs. Then I'll prolly switch to PTS until after the 24th hour and then start mining it. Hoping to get at least 2 blocks.


----------



## dolcolax

I hope I can bank on this coin!


----------



## ColdFusionWi

I need to find out how to Remote Desktop into my home PC as I must be at work tomorrow. I'd love to jump on this right away just to see if it does what the devs say it will or has the potential for.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> I need to find out how to Remote Desktop into my home PC as I must be at work tomorrow. I'd love to jump on this right away just to see if it does what the devs say it will or has the potential for.


Teamviewer!


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Teamviewer!


You rock, thanks!


----------



## lightsout

Are any exchanges going to have this coin right away? Anyone heard?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> I need to find out how to Remote Desktop into my home PC as I must be at work tomorrow. I'd love to jump on this right away just to see if it does what the devs say it will or has the potential for.


You won't be able to make any money off of it for the first 24 hours anyway so you could set it up when you get home!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are any exchanges going to have this coin right away? Anyone heard?


I haven't heard of which ones. but I know they will. hopefully popular ones like bter, cryptsy and mcxnow


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> You won't be able to make any money off of it for the first 24 hours anyway so you could set it up when you get home!


Yeah I didn't read that until after I had submitted my post. None the less being able to remote into my home PC has many other useful applications, like restarting stuck miners. I like that this won't be instamined; it gives miner devs a chance to tune, pools to get straightened out, and I think it will lessen the likelihood that it will be pumped and dumped like MAX (even though I'm holding on to my 100 MAX for a while).


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> You won't be able to make any money off of it for the first 24 hours anyway so you could set it up when you get home!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I didn't read that until after I had submitted my post. None the less being able to remote into my home PC has many other useful applications, like restarting stuck miners. I like that this won't be instamined; it gives miner devs a chance to tune, pools to get straightened out, and I think it will lessen the likelihood that it will be pumped and dumped like MAX (even though I'm holding on to my 100 MAX for a while).
Click to expand...

I agree sounds like a cool idea so we can hit the ground running when it starts.


----------



## tymash01

Thought this would be handy for us trying to mine it! I'll be trying to mine this solo also as it launches. Haven't done any CPU mining yet though, is it very different?

http://riecoin.org/


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> Yeah I didn't read that until after I had submitted my post. None the less being able to remote into my home PC has many other useful applications, like restarting stuck miners. I like that this won't be instamined; it gives miner devs a chance to tune, pools to get straightened out, and I think it will lessen the likelihood that it will be pumped and dumped like MAX (*even though I'm holding on to my 100 MAX for a while)*.


Man, I wish I would know the right time to offload my 99. I think I will hold onto them as well.


----------



## dougb62

Looking forward to this one. I have a feeling it will be, um... what's the word? Fun! And hopefully somewhat profitable - for at least the first few days.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Man, I wish I would know the right time to offload my 99. I think I will hold onto them as well.


I personally think that they (MAX) will be volatile for a week or so yet, and then they will bounce up a bit as the market finds it's actual worth. So I'm hanging onto them for probably about 2 to 3 weeks. Don't want to sell now, as I feel they will go somewhat higher.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm hoping for no GPU miner for a week but knowing history I'm sure someone will be out with one in just hours of launch.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm hoping for no GPU miner for a week but knowing history I'm sure someone will be out with one in just hours of launch.


Well tbh, i hate cpu mining only because of the "fairness" it doesnt bring. You only end up making the pool even more lopsided as cpu quantites en masse are easier to come by for many people without the expense of buying gpus. I personally know a few racks i could use tomorrow.

Atleast with gpu mining, those who have a lot of power went out of their way to invest in it. Not fair to hold them back merely because the ones without the power want a "fair" fight. After all, we are merely making money with out fricken computers, lol, so anything that is "fair" will quickly be sidestepped anyway.


----------



## Alex132

I'm so glad I offloaded my ~300 MAX at 0.0065-0.0055 price point









My 2500k is gonna suck at this RieCoin tho :'(


----------



## Callist0

Putting all my horsepower into this one. Gonna run the 4670k and the FX6300 (as well as two 11 year old Xeon's and a Pentium 4). Hoping the AVX instruction set aids me a little bit. Without an AMD GPU i'm pretty much out of the running for all GPU-based mining programs.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm hoping for no GPU miner for a week but knowing history I'm sure someone will be out with one in just hours of launch.
> 
> 
> 
> Well tbh, i hate cpu mining only because of the "fairness" it doesnt bring. You only end up making the pool even more lopsided as cpu quantites en masse are easier to come by for many people without the expense of buying gpus. I personally know a few racks i could use tomorrow.
> 
> Atleast with gpu mining, those who have a lot of power went out of their way to invest in it. Not fair to hold them back merely because the ones without the power want a "fair" fight. After all, we are merely making money with out fricken computers, lol, so anything that is "fair" will quickly be sidestepped anyway.
Click to expand...

Yeah I understand. Those with server racks will certainly steal a lot of the opportunities.

I just want to be able to utilize my 8350 somehow while my GPU's are mining scrypt coins.


----------



## JMattes

Never cpu mined before.. how does a 2700k fair?

Can anyone do a quick write up on how to set up for.cpu mining? Only done gpu up until now..

Also anyone have a guide to solo mine? Never done it before


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Never cpu mined before.. how does a 2700k fair?
> 
> Can anyone do a quick write up on how to set up for.cpu mining? Only done gpu up until now..
> 
> Also anyone have a guide to solo mine? Never done it before


All you need to knows is about many threads you want to run. You open the wallet, click Help, then debug menu. Type setgenerate true CORES and that's it, to turn it off. setgenerate false. That's CPU mining

Of course there might be a better optimized miner, but this is available in all wallets.


----------



## JMattes

Caldeio you plan on doing alittle guide to set it up?
Haven't really looked into the info on the main site but getting into new coins areas throws me for a loop..

However maxcoin was very painless didn't even need a wallet as I dumped it right to an exchange..


----------



## dougb62

The thought occurred to me last night, well actually very early this morning, could OCN start a pool? Look at the computing power here. Seems like they could make a good bit of "spare change" from the venture, and it would keep the money we generate "in house". Thoughts?????


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> The thought occurred to me last night, well actually very early this morning, could OCN start a pool? Look at the computing power here. Seems like they could make a good bit of "spare change" from the venture, and it would keep the money we generate "in house". Thoughts?????


Hate to break it to you but ocn want no affiliation to coins or pools


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Hate to break it to you but ocn want no affiliation to coins or pools


In a way I don't blame them as they more than likely don't want to be responsible (even though they would NOT be responsible) for people taking on too much risk or if it failed.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> The thought occurred to me last night, well actually very early this morning, could OCN start a pool? Look at the computing power here. Seems like they could make a good bit of "spare change" from the venture, and it would keep the money we generate "in house". Thoughts?????


You can have a group start a pool but you can't have it affiliated with OCN in any way... not even your usernames.


----------



## tymash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> All you need to knows is about many threads you want to run. You open the wallet, click Help, then debug menu. Type setgenerate true CORES and that's it, to turn it off. setgenerate false. That's CPU mining
> 
> Of course there might be a better optimized miner, but this is available in all wallets.


Awesome! I have a 4930k and an older i7870 so im hoping i should be able to do pretty well. Just have to set it up correctly. Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You can have a group start a pool but you can't have it affiliated with OCN in any way... not even your usernames.


I know OCN position on this matter. I'm been pm'd a few times.

Not that I'm starting a pool since I'm not good with web design and that's too complicated and too much work for me. I think it's pointless with other pools around too. We could just all join the same pool? No one controls my username but me though, sorry .









I'll be doing as much of a guide as I can, once I know more. In 3:30 hours is the launch so bear with me guys.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Hate to break it to you but ocn want no affiliation to coins or pools


Yeah - I can understand that. Was just a question that went flittering through mind at about 4am... lack of sleep will cause these things...


----------



## Krusher33

I do think private pools is a growing trend though. All the major ones have been running into issues with ddos and hacks lately.

And then there's the matter of trusting pools. Some have been known to have skimmed the earnings.

Private pools among friends can also have 0 fees.

There are a lot of benefits to private pools but it takes a bit of trust. Also security knowledge.


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Never cpu mined before.. how does a 2700k fair?
> 
> Can anyone do a quick write up on how to set up for.cpu mining? Only done gpu up until now..
> 
> Also anyone have a guide to solo mine? Never done it before


+1 on this, any link to a CPU guide for newbs?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> +1 on this, any link to a CPU guide for newbs?


Hey buddy read the op, Riecoin isn't even out yet. You gotta wait another hour and 10 minutes or so. I'll try to get what I can in the op, when it's time.

The first 24 hours, is just testing I would NOT leave your miner running the whole time. You get no profit and only increase the difficulty for everyone else.


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Hey buddy read the op, Riecoin isn't even out yet. You gotta wait another hour and 10 minutes or so. I'll try to get what I can in the op, when it's time.
> 
> The first 24 hours, is just testing I would NOT leave your miner running the whole time. You get no profit and only increase the difficulty for everyone else.


+1, just get it set up and ready to really mine tomorrow.


----------



## Caldeio

^Yeap









Almost time!


----------



## Callist0

Website is packed. Took me like 15 tries to get the binaries


----------



## Caldeio

miner is up, wallet should be any minute. Yes very packed. I told you guys it's gonna be popular..I seriously hope there not all mining and jacking the difficulty up today lol


----------



## Krusher33

I can't seem to get on.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> miner is up, wallet should be any minute. Yes very packed. I told you guys it's gonna be popular..I seriously hope there not all mining and jacking the difficulty up today lol


they will be... probably because they don't know how to scroll and see this... it is very hard to define a starting difficulty that avoids instamining. To overcome this and contribute to a fair launch, the first 576 blocks will have no reward and the next 576 will linearly increase and reach the full reward at block 1152, after 4 difficulty adjustments were performed.


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> miner is up, wallet should be any minute. Yes very packed. I told you guys it's gonna be popular..I seriously hope there not all mining and jacking the difficulty up today lol


Yeah I'm waiting for the wallet for my Windows rig...not sure how to set up the rminerd on debian minimal...


----------



## Caldeio

Yeah if anyone gets the wallet link, link it. I have the miners link in the op.


----------



## oomalikoo

is a gpu miner coming soon?


----------



## dovaboy

hoping to get in on this one. my first was max, got there too late i think and got nothing for the day.. thanks for the link. i'll wait till its ready as to not raise the difficulty you guys speak of.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> is a gpu miner coming soon?


Well the source code is out, so yeah there should be cuda and amd soon. Not that it matters since we gotta wait until this time tomorrow to mine for profit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> hoping to get in on this one. my first was max, got there too late i think and got nothing for the day.. thanks for the link. i'll wait till its ready as to not raise the difficulty you guys speak of.


Yeah just set everything up and follow this thread, I'll post the gpu miners when there up. By tomorrow I should have a nice guide written up.

Linux binaries up! Anyone know how to compile on windows, the source is here. https://github.com/riecoin/riecoin

75 blocks down


----------



## Alex132

Where is this wallet


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Where is this wallet


If you have linux its up, if you have windows. We have to wait or compile. I tried to compile but it seems easier on linux to compile lol


----------



## Callist0

EDIT: Caldeio beat me to it. Any idea how to use it? Not sure about this node thing...


----------



## dolcolax

is the number of threads id run on the miner is the same number of threads my cpu have? or can it be greater?


----------



## Krusher33

I'm having trouble with VMWare not connecting to my network. Doubt I can do anything without a guide for linux noobs anyways.

So I guess i'll have to wait.


----------



## Cial00

So will Cudaminer work right now for Riecoin or do we need an update for that as well?


----------



## fragamemnon

If you guys are having trouble compiling for yourself under Linux:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466381/guide-ubuntu-riecoin-miner-qt-wallet-compilation/0_30

I don't like to always deal with precompiled binaries myself, but, like usual - the ones on the site should be perfectly fine. They are released by the dev team, after all.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> EDIT: Caldeio beat me to it. Any idea how to use it? Not sure about this node thing...


nodes are like ip. they check to make sure your miner is mining right. Idk how to explain it.


----------



## jomama22

can someone please point me in to some sort of instructions to get this up? I have no idea how to compile anything lol


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> can someone please point me in to some sort of instructions to get this up? I have no idea how to compile anything lol


weedoge from bitcointalk.org wrote this, skip the digitalocean part and read about compiling on linux.
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=446703.msg5086753#msg5086753


----------



## lightsout

Launch delayed and still in progress... please be patient!

From the official site, boo


----------



## Callist0

Slowly compiling on the virtual miner...still waiting for the windows goodies for the main rig


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Can only intermittently connect using those nodes =/



Do you have more?


----------



## lightsout

From another forum. lol Not sure if true but if so yikes.
Quote:


> [2014-02-11 23:24:21] Total: 661077 knumbers/s
> [2014-02-11 23:24:21] Expected average time to block: 36835.988430
> 
> 10 hours for a block with solo mining ... more like a lottery, we need a pool now.


----------



## Callist0

Looks like i got it running, but so far 0 blocks accepted







also haven't configured it as a daemon so i guess putty just stays open for now


----------



## Caldeio

Yeah i'm not for sure whats going on. This is Maxcoin all over again. Gets me excited! I'm so waiting for windows. With this launch i decided my full timer miner will be on linux

Ubuntu sound good?


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yeah i'm not for sure whats going on. This is Maxcoin all over again. Gets me excited! I'm so waiting for windows. With this launch i decided my full timer miner will be on linux
> 
> Ubuntu sound good?


Ubuntu seems to work fine. I'm on Debian headless which is close enough. That guide you linked to is working perfectly for me.

@lightsout

[2014-02-11 17:39:06] Total: 247846 knumbers/s
[2014-02-11 17:39:06] Expected average time to block: 98252.323329

Pool for sure...


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> weedoge from bitcointalk.org wrote this, skip the digitalocean part and read about compiling on linux.
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=446703.msg5086753#msg5086753


I saw that but dont know if i can do that here on windows.

if compiling on windows, should i just use git bash and MinGW? Not that i know how lol.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> can someone please point me in to some sort of instructions to get this up? I have no idea how to compile anything lol


http://www.overclock.net/t/1466381/guide-ubuntu-riecoin-miner-qt-wallet-compilation/0_50#post_21762752


----------



## JMattes

I must be lost.. do I need Linux to mind the coin? or can I mine on windows like I have been with all the other coins through CGminer..


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I must be lost.. do I need Linux to mind the coin? or can I mine on windows like I have been with all the other coins through CGminer..


You can use windows, but the binaries haven't been posted yet. Some folks just have linux boxes so are using those binaries to try things out.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I must be lost.. do I need Linux to mind the coin? or can I mine on windows like I have been with all the other coins through CGminer..


You have to wait for the dev to upload the windows wallet. Or wait till someone compiles a windows wallet. Right now the windows miner won't work without the windows wallet.

Everything is available for Linux though.


----------



## tymash01

Anyone got this running on windows?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Got it to work, thanks frag.


----------



## tymash01

So just testing it out but no luck. New to this but i tried the following on windows.

rminerd.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:9332 -u XXXX -p XXXX -T 8

Says cant connect trying to reconnect.

Thoughts?


----------



## lightsout

delete


----------



## Callist0

what's up with the lack of block source?


----------



## tymash01

I had the same thing. Has the Bitcoin logo on it though?


----------



## Callist0

I keep getting connection refused when i try it from the command line...


----------



## Caldeio

you guys need the wallet for it too work


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> you guys need the wallet for it too work


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Where is the link?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the link?
Click to expand...

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=446703.msg5088671#msg5088671

Not from an official source didn't want to get anyone in trouble with it, seems to be legit.


----------



## Callist0

I can't get it to work. I tried the wallet and adding a conf file to \appdata\roaming\riecoin as suggested but it just keeps timing out and doesn't seem to be using my conf file.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> I can't get it to work. I tried the wallet and adding a conf file to \appdata\roaming\riecoin as suggested but it just keeps timing out and doesn't seem to be using my conf file.


Are you on windows? Did your wallet sync? Heres what I have.

conf

server=1
daemon=1
rpcport=28332
port=28333
rpcuser=user
rpcpassword=xx
rcpallowip=127.0.0.1
gen=0
addnode=194.97.156.59
addnode=76.102.71.50
addnode=79.135.200.61
addnode=162.248.98.162
addnode=64.79.107.5
addnode=192.241.129.169
addnode=173.193.48.174
addnode=107.170.26.188
addnode=67.225.172.77
addnode=198.144.180.117
addnode=198.144.180.118
addnode=213.239.207.114:28333
addnode=108.161.145.12:28333
addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
addnode=54.198.193.96:28333
addnode=162.243.118.47:28333
addnode=54.237.23.244:28333
addnode=107.170.32.187:28333
addnode=95.138.166.126:28333

bat file

rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u user -p xx -t 4


----------



## lightsout

Official link

http://sourceforge.net/projects/riecoin/files/riecoin%200.8.6/?


----------



## Callist0

My wallet simply will not sync. Here's my conf in C:\Users\my username\AppData\Roaming\riecoin

rpcuser=123x
rpcpassword=xxxx
rpcport=28332
port=28333
rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
addnode=194.97.156.59
addnode=76.102.71.50
addnode=79.135.200.61
addnode=162.248.98.162
addnode=64.79.107.5
addnode=192.241.129.169
addnode=173.193.48.174
addnode=107.170.26.188
addnode=67.225.172.77
addnode=198.144.180.117
addnode=198.144.180.118
server=1
daemon=1

and my bat file:

rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u 123x -p xxxx -t 4

let me know if you see any inconsistencies...

my error is:

HTTP: request failed: Failed to connect to 127.0.0.1:28332 connection refused
json_rpc_call failed.


----------



## Cial00

Sounds like Cudaminer wont support Rei:

cbuchner1: "won't be doing any prime number based coins in cudaminer. Too hard. I've got a life, you know ;-)"

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg5088491#msg5088491


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> My wallet simply will not sync. Here's my conf in C:\Users\my username\AppData\Roaming\riecoin
> 
> rpcuser=123x
> rpcpassword=xxxx
> rpcport=28332
> port=28333
> rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
> addnode=194.97.156.59
> addnode=76.102.71.50
> addnode=79.135.200.61
> addnode=162.248.98.162
> addnode=64.79.107.5
> addnode=192.241.129.169
> addnode=173.193.48.174
> addnode=107.170.26.188
> addnode=67.225.172.77
> addnode=198.144.180.117
> addnode=198.144.180.118
> server=1
> daemon=1
> 
> and my bat file:
> 
> rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u 123x -p xxxx -t 4
> 
> let me know if you see any inconsistencies...
> 
> my error is:
> 
> HTTP: request failed: Failed to connect to 127.0.0.1:28332 connection refused
> json_rpc_call failed.


I would just copy mine exactly and try it. I was having the samed problem until I used the stuff I posted. Close and open your wallet once or twice after. Make sure your config is called "riecoin"


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would just copy mine exactly and try it. I was having the samed problem until I used the stuff I posted. Close and open your wallet once or twice after. Make sure your config is called "riecoin"


This works, im up and running. thats my test


----------



## Callist0

EDIT: You guys rock. Got it working after a couple of wallet closes and reopens.

Also my VM found a block









[2014-02-11 19:40:01] Expected average time to block: 128002.735643
[2014-02-11 19:40:01] accepted: 1 in 5237 seconds
[2014-02-11 19:40:01] thread 4: 397410305 hashes, 76797 khash/s
[2014-02-11 19:40:01] thread 2: 398458881 hashes, 76478 khash/s
[2014-02-11 19:40:04] thread 0: 390070273 hashes, 79826 khash/s
[2014-02-11 19:40:04] thread 3: 411041793 hashes, 78141 khash/s
[2014-02-11 19:40:06] thread 2: 381681665 hashes, 84769 khash/s
[2014-02-11 19:40:06] thread 5: 387973121 hashes, 79164 khash/s
[2014-02-11 19:40:06] Total: 475880 knumbers/s


----------



## Caldeio

UPDATE OP!

report back if you get any blocks!


----------



## JMattes

Was the windows based you got working on still only linux??

Was it 24 or 48hrs that it wont turn a profit?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> EDIT: You guys rock. Got it working after a couple of wallet closes and reopens.
> 
> Also my VM found a block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [2014-02-11 19:40:01] Expected average time to block: 128002.735643
> [2014-02-11 19:40:01] accepted: 1 in 5237 seconds
> [2014-02-11 19:40:01] thread 4: 397410305 hashes, 76797 khash/s
> [2014-02-11 19:40:01] thread 2: 398458881 hashes, 76478 khash/s
> [2014-02-11 19:40:04] thread 0: 390070273 hashes, 79826 khash/s
> [2014-02-11 19:40:04] thread 3: 411041793 hashes, 78141 khash/s
> [2014-02-11 19:40:06] thread 2: 381681665 hashes, 84769 khash/s
> [2014-02-11 19:40:06] thread 5: 387973121 hashes, 79164 khash/s
> [2014-02-11 19:40:06] Total: 475880 knumbers/s


Wow good for you. See guys saying they have ran for hours with big farms and getting nothing. How many coins in a block?


----------



## lightsout

Anyone know how to mine to my wallet from an external pc?


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow good for you. See guys saying they have ran for hours with big farms and getting nothing. How many coins in a block?


I know I've been reading the other boards with people running liek Xeon this-and-that. Stroke of pure luck I'd say.

I'm not sure how to find out how many coins... this is on the debian box.


----------



## Cial00

This true? https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=446703.msg5090739#msg5090739


----------



## f0rteOC

The sourceforge download might be a virus. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=446703.msg5090739#msg5090739

EDIT: Looks like Cial00 beat me to it.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> This true? https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=446703.msg5090739#msg5090739


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> The sourceforge download might be a virus. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=446703.msg5090739#msg5090739


Jeez... never had a problem with Sourceforge b4. Had a warning though from minerd, and cudaminer showed Trojan.Dropper... figured it was a false positive...



hmmm...?


----------



## lightsout

I'm bailing for now, scanning everything, hopefully false but I don't feel like risking anything.


----------



## Callist0

IS this only for 32 bit? MB and Win Defender didn't detect anything on my end. Using 64 bit


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm bailing for now, scanning everything, hopefully false but I don't feel like risking anything.


Going to follow the bitcointalk thread closely... usually these things turn out to be false... but I hate these kinds of "chances".


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm bailing for now, scanning everything, hopefully false but I don't feel like risking anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to follow the bitcointalk thread closely... usually these things turn out to be false... but I hate these kinds of "chances".
Click to expand...

I agree. Not worth it for me right now. Don't feel like dealing with the headache but hopefully its no big deal.


----------



## Cial00

Is this coin being traded on any site yet?


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> IS this only for 32 bit? MB and Win Defender didn't detect anything on my end. Using 64 bit


Wait - I got nothing on the 32bit wallet. On the x64 miner, I just get a low risk warning about Bitcoin miner being a low level risk... (new, unknown program)

(Edit: Using Norton Antivirus 2014)


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> IS this only for 32 bit? MB and Win Defender didn't detect anything on my end. Using 64 bit
> 
> 
> 
> Wait - I got nothing on the 32bit wallet. On the x64 miner, I just get a low risk warning about Bitcoin miner being a low level risk... (new, unknown program)
Click to expand...

What program caught it?


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Wait - I got nothing on the 32bit wallet. On the x64 miner, I just get a low risk warning about Bitcoin miner being a low level risk... (new, unknown program)
> 
> 
> 
> What program caught it?
Click to expand...

Using Norton Antivirus 2014


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I agree. Not worth it for me right now. Don't feel like dealing with the headache but hopefully its no big deal.


Sticking with the Linux one for the time being as well.


----------



## dougb62

From bitcointalk thread... https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=446703.msg5091326#msg5091326
Quote:


> Very possible the results are a false positive. All of my miners report findings when looking at the site. The riecoin wallet that I got from here with the google drive link came back clean (FWIW)
> 
> For example:
> My cgminer that I've been using for maxcoin mining:
> 
> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/3e8469996e473ea370e6ae42623a3dfbec5068e4045d1659cded5666f9ae6508/analysis/
> 
> or arOpenCLMAX
> 
> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/4c19ddec89cc2b0d9637e28991175c54e27a219d9dc8a20651a28c52db8b1834/analysis/
> 
> or vertminer:
> 
> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/0d631c4a26dc4e838d0b0947a46f7b7aa89d946150252d1a8269a3e8bec593bd/analysis/


----------



## Callist0

Virustotal didn't throw any flags for the rminerd or rminer-qt for linux. after several windows scans my pc seems to be clean but not going to use it until confirmed.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> Virustotal didn't throw any flags for the rminerd or rminer-qt for linux. after several windows scans my pc seems to be clean but not going to use it until confirmed.


Agreed, cruising along with pts.


----------



## Caldeio

Hmm so good or no? I'll been running it for awhile, I dont want my info stolen.


----------



## dougb62

Re: [ANN][RIC] Riecoin, new prime numbers POW coin, launches Feb 11, 2014
Quote:


> Please don't fall for the virus nonsense.
> 
> The external miners trigger some antivirus false positives because miners are sometimes included in trojans used for botnets.
> 
> The windows wallet was cross-compiled from linux, and I verified that the .exe files downloaded from sourceforge are exactly the same that were generated by my ubuntu. So unless it's a new kind of linux/windows supervirus then it's clean.
> 
> If you have your doubts, compile it yourself. That's the beauty of gitian: you can verify the binaries.


----------



## Caldeio

cool I'm gonna keep it running then.


----------



## JMattes

So less than 24hrs before it pays out?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> So less than 24hrs before it pays out?


Its already paying out I believe, if you get a block your good.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its already paying out I believe, if you get a block your good.


correct! everyone mined them so fast lol. 2.5 minutes a block yeah right!


----------



## JMattes

No really it's paying out already?

Didn't they say no instamine? Some 24hr bs


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> No really it's paying out already?
> 
> Didn't they say no instamine? Some 24hr bs


Yeah the difficulty was supposed to be super high so this wouldn't happen.


----------



## JMattes

Ok.. guess I need to go set it up..

Great wish I knew that awhile ago.. booh


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm down!


----------



## lightsout

My stupid wallet won't sync now, I had delted everything. Using the exact same settings its just sitting there.


----------



## JMattes

Lets all pretend I am pretty stupid here and everyone here really likes me..

I have the wallet and the mining program.. obviously my wallet isnt synced and I have no idea what you guys are talking about withthe config files and fixing some app/roaming stuff..

Anyone care to help a friend?


----------



## Cial00

Getting json_rpc_call failed when trying to connect to 127.0.0.1 : 28332

Any tips?


----------



## ijapxjapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Getting json_rpc_call failed when trying to connect to 127.0.0.1 : 28332
> 
> Any tips?


If you copied the conf file from OP, your .bat file for the miner should look like

Code:



Code:


rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:8108 -u USER -p PASS -t CORES

Change cores to however many cores you have.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> My stupid wallet won't sync now, I had delted everything. Using the exact same settings its just sitting there.


.conf file!

Ok guys 1212 blocks gone
difficulty is 2. You can go to help in the wallet, debug, then console type help to get a list of commands for the wallet. You can see getblockcount and getdifficulty for what I just listed.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Getting json_rpc_call failed when trying to connect to 127.0.0.1 : 28332
> 
> Any tips?


Need your wallet open!

oops double post. appdata is a hidden folder you should go here,

type hidden folders click the top option then enable it hidden folders, click ok. and there you go


----------



## lightsout

I'm using the settings from my post that worked before. Conf and miner. Letting it sit for a bit. Getting a 509 server error when I run the miner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> My stupid wallet won't sync now, I had delted everything. Using the exact same settings its just sitting there.
> 
> 
> 
> .conf file!
> 
> Ok guys 1212 blocks gone
> difficulty is 2. You can go to help in the wallet, debug, then console type help to get a list of commands for the wallet. You can see getblockcount and getdifficulty for what I just listed.
Click to expand...


----------



## SuprUsrStan

It looks like the wallet isn't syncing. Are there any more nodes?


----------



## Callist0

anyone know how to check wallets on linux? i found a block but am a total noob when it comes to knowing what to do with it...


----------



## JMattes

Wow I am very stupid tonight...

So I got the wallet.. went into the user files and made the config.. added my address (from wallet) and made a password. I also have the bat where I put the address in and the pass. saved it all into the user file roaming area.. and closed the wallet.. opened it a few times and it never synced..

I would think its suppose to no?


----------



## sxxxydan

I started mining this as soon as it launched.

I'm still a newb so please bare with me.

It looks like I'm solving blocks... but I'm not getting coins.

Am I doing this wrong?





/** CONF FILE in ~/.riecoin/riecoin.conf **/
rpcuser=SECRET
rpcpassword=SECRET
rpcport=28332
port=28333
rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
server=1
daemon=1
addnode=194.97.156.59
addnode=76.102.71.50
addnode=79.135.200.61
addnode=162.248.98.162
addnode=64.79.107.5
addnode=192.241.129.169
addnode=173.193.48.174
addnode=107.170.26.188
addnode=67.225.172.77
addnode=198.144.180.117
addnode=198.144.180.118

/** command line to run miner **/

./rminerd -o localhost:28332 -u SECRET -p SECRET


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Wow I am very stupid tonight...
> 
> So I got the wallet.. went into the user files and made the config.. added my address (from wallet) and made a password. I also have the bat where I put the address in and the pass. saved it all into the user file roaming area.. and closed the wallet.. opened it a few times and it never synced..
> 
> I would think its suppose to no?


The bat file goes with the miner to run it. But it should sync. These things are way finicky when it comes to syncing.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> The bat file goes with the miner to run it. But it should sync. These things are way finicky when it comes to syncing.


I copied the bat file into the miner program folder.. that is on my desktop.. is that ok?

I launch it and get HTTP request failed: Failed to connect to 127.0.0.1 port 8332: Connection refused


----------



## dovaboy

cant even connect to download the wallet for last 20 minutes


----------



## Caldeio

Sometimes it takes a second, if you see like a ...wifi bars symbol pop up thats connections.

I'm going to clean up the thread and post some pictures. my computer is really laggy so my lightshot, screenshot tool isn't working so good. So bear with me guys.


----------



## dougb62

Oh come on!! Ugh!! I got a whopping FOUR cores... it's like playing Powerball or MegaMillions!!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Oh come on!! Ugh!! I got a whopping FOUR cores... it's like playing Powerball or MegaMillions!!


Lies! lol wow thats crazy, yeah I saw people get blocks that had old cpus too.

I'm hoping for opencl miner tomorrow


----------



## lightsout

I needed to reboot after messing with config files a few times and now its syncing right up. Used the settings from here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466156/riecoin-come-one-come-all/80#post_21763722


----------



## Cial00

yeah my wallet just isnt syncing. even with all the extra nodes added in the config :/


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> yeah my wallet just isnt syncing. even with all the extra nodes added in the config :/


Don't know which nodes you added, but here's a list. Go through it and see if you can add a few from it:

addnode=188.165.216.59
addnode=194.97.156.59
addnode=141.70.81.135
addnode=195.154.211.220
addnode=81.84.254.209
addnode=195.154.189.241
addnode=64.79.106.198
addnode=54.244.163.107
addnode=69.4.239.48
addnode=54.213.38.6
addnode=188.226.159.167
addnode=194.97.156.59
addnode=76.102.71.50
addnode=79.135.200.61
addnode=162.248.98.162
addnode=64.79.107.5
addnode=192.241.129.169
addnode=173.193.48.174
addnode=188.165.216.59:28333
addnode=194.97.156.59:28333
addnode=162.218.208.166:59945
addnode=5.83.137.131:38486
addnode=89.182.2.122:41312
addnode=195.47.113.76:39958
addnode=193.66.139.206:40381
addnode=193.87.208.3:46531
addnode=5.83.137.130:18047
addnode=144.76.225.167:56948
addnode=85.17.164.246:38590
addnode=37.128.134.156:57262
addnode=193.87.208.3:51571
addnode=193.87.208.30:59797
addnode=193.87.208.30:60328
addnode=193.166.139.206:37144
addnode=107.170.46.235:53304
addnode=106.187.91.40:28333
addnode=188.226.159.167:28333
addnode=54.213.38.6:28333
addnode=69.4.239.48:28333
addnode=54.244.163.107:28333
addnode=64.79.106.198:28333
addnode=195.154.189.241:39183
addnode=81.84.254.209:37117
addnode=195.154.211.220:50606
addnode=147.70.81.135:45041


----------



## JMattes

So I deleted all the files.. and started over.

Here are the steps I did;

I went into the OPs listed directory

I created a text file and called it "something", I then opened the text file and copied the conf set up into it and saved as "something".bat as all file types. I then closed it and went into edit to open it up again and saved as "something".conf, changed the address and passed and closed it. This left me with a something.bat and something.conf both properly file typed in the following directory;

Computer C User User AppData Roaming riecoin

I then went into the mining program folder that was on my desktop opened it and made antoher txt file called miner. I opened that up and put the miner.bat info into it changing the address pass and cores and saved as .bat and all files. I then closed that and tried opening my wallet where the .exe is on my desktop and it would not connect no bars on the bottom right.

I then ran the miner.bat and it would not connect.

I think this is as clear as I can get.. what did I miss? Does my wallet need to be in the riecoin directory?
Was I suppose to copy all the nodes or just one??

Putting the .exe into the directory didnt help..


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> C:\Users\USER\AppData\Roaming\riecoin
> .conf file. Make a txt document, save as all files types. name it something.bat save. Open and then save as all file types, something.conf
> Put this in your txt/bat/conf file:
> 
> # Enable RPC
> rpcallowip=all
> daemon=1
> server=1
> listen=1
> server=1
> 
> # RPC information
> rpcuser=USER
> rpcpassword=PASS
> *rpcport=8108*
> rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
> 
> # Mining
> gen=0
> 
> addnode=194.97.156.59
> addnode=76.102.71.50
> addnode=79.135.200.61
> addnode=162.248.98.162
> addnode=64.79.107.5
> addnode=192.241.129.169
> addnode=173.193.48.174
> addnode=107.170.26.188
> addnode=67.225.172.77
> addnode=198.144.180.117
> addnode=198.144.180.118
> addnode=213.239.207.114:28333
> addnode=108.161.145.12:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=54.198.193.96:28333
> addnode=162.243.118.47:28333
> addnode=54.237.23.244:28333
> addnode=107.170.32.187:28333
> addnode=95.138.166.126:28333
> 
> Miner .bat
> rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:*28332* -u user -p xx -t CORES


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ijapxjapi*
> 
> If you copied the conf file from OP, your .bat file for the miner should look like
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:8108 -u USER -p PASS -t CORES
> 
> Change cores to however many cores you have.


I noticed mine didnt wanna work right with these different so I changed the 8108 to match the 28332. I think you should make sure these are the same??

make sure the wallet is open before you start mining


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> So I deleted all the files.. and started over.
> 
> Here are the steps I did;
> 
> I went into the OPs listed directory
> 
> I created a text file and called it "something", I then opened the text file and copied the conf set up into it and saved as "something".bat as all file types. I then closed it and went into edit to open it up again and saved as "something".conf, changed the address and passed and closed it. This left me with a something.bat and something.conf both properly file typed in the following directory;
> 
> Computer C User User AppData Roaming riecoin
> 
> I then went into the mining program folder that was on my desktop opened it and made antoher txt file called miner. I opened that up and put the miner.bat info into it changing the address pass and cores and saved as .bat and all files. I then closed that and tried opening my wallet where the .exe is on my desktop and it would not connect no bars on the bottom right.
> 
> I then ran the miner.bat and it would not connect.
> 
> I think this is as clear as I can get.. what did I miss? Does my wallet need to be in the riecoin directory?
> Was I suppose to copy all the nodes or just one??
> 
> Putting the .exe into the directory didnt help..


easiest way to do it is just put in a new notepad open it up copy paste the commands then "saves as" riecoin.conf then delete the other notepad you made or leave it incase you wanna add more bat/conf files later


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> yeah my wallet just isnt syncing. even with all the extra nodes added in the config :/


Did you try a reboot? I noticed the settings in the op have different ports. I used the stuff in the post I linked above. Reset the pc and boom, good to go.


----------



## JMattes

yea I still have all the files to change.. does it matter if its called something or riecoin?

I also tried making both the ports the same between the miner and the conf.. that didnt help..

did anyone catch a mistake?


----------



## RedWabbit

name it as riecoin.conf and open the wallet then try to run the miner

I couldnt get it to work with it being named something then remembered when I mad a maxcoin wallet I named it maxcoin.conf and it worked immediately

also are teh pass and the user the same in the conf file as the bat file?


----------



## dovaboy

is sourceforge getting ddos'd? i havent been able to go the wallet for an hour... just says connecting


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> So I deleted all the files.. and started over.
> 
> Here are the steps I did;
> 
> I went into the OPs listed directory
> 
> I created a text file and called it "something", I then opened the text file and copied the conf set up into it and saved as "something".bat as all file types. I then closed it and went into edit to open it up again and saved as "something".conf, changed the address and passed and closed it. This left me with a something.bat and *something.conf* both properly file typed in the following directory;


*something*.conf

Needs to be:

*riecoin*.conf


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> *something*.conf
> 
> Needs to be:
> 
> *riecoin*.conf


OP definitely needs to update this.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> name it as riecoin.conf and open the wallet then try to run the miner
> 
> I couldnt get it to work with it being named something then remembered when I mad a maxcoin wallet I named it maxcoin.conf and it worked immediately
> 
> also are teh pass and the user the same in the conf file as the bat file?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Did you try a reboot? I noticed the settings in the op have different ports. I used the stuff in the post I linked above. Reset the pc and boom, good to go.


HOLY MOTHER OF COW!! It worked haha!

I used lightsout config FYI!

Its sync'd

again needs to be riecoin.conf

NOW..

Why doesnt my miner work...still wont connect


----------



## derickwm

Finally got the wallet to sync. Miner just opens and closes.

rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:8108 -u myuser -p mypw -t 16

Would I use 16 or 32 for a dual 8c/16t setup?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Finally got the wallet to sync. Miner just opens and closes.
> 
> rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:8108 -u myuser -p mypw -t 16
> 
> Would I use 16 or 32 for a dual 8c/16t setup?


Im pretty sure you have to run multiple miners, or config it differant than us.

OP is updated, to riecoin.conf
Still working on the pics and cleaning it up.


----------



## JMattes

Got the wallet to synce but I am still getting the HTTP request failed to connect to 127.0.0.1 port 28332..

Anyone got ideas?


----------



## ijapxjapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Got the wallet to synce but I am still getting the HTTP request failed to connect to 127.0.0.1 port 28332..
> 
> Anyone got ideas?


Do you have 28332 set as the port in the conf file?


----------



## dougb62

Is it fully synced? It will error until it's done sync-ing.


----------



## RedWabbit

so it needs to be like this
try to run your wallet it will create a new folder in appdata/roaming
close wallet
goto your appdata/roaming folder and find the riecoin folder open it up
right click create>new text document name as riecoin.conf message should pop up saying if you change a file extension it may become unusable click ok. right click on riecoin.conf >edit paste this

# Enable RPC
rpcallowip=all
daemon=1
server=1
listen=1
server=1

# RPC information
rpcuser=USER <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< change this to your user name that you made in the bat file for the miner
rpcpassword=PASS <<<<<<<<<<<< change this to your password that you made in the bat file for the miner
rpcport=28332
rpcconnect=127.0.0.1

# Mining
gen=0

addnode=194.97.156.59
addnode=76.102.71.50
addnode=79.135.200.61
addnode=162.248.98.162
addnode=64.79.107.5
addnode=192.241.129.169
addnode=173.193.48.174
addnode=107.170.26.188
addnode=67.225.172.77
addnode=198.144.180.117
addnode=198.144.180.118
addnode=213.239.207.114:28333
addnode=108.161.145.12:28333
addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
addnode=54.198.193.96:28333
addnode=162.243.118.47:28333
addnode=54.237.23.244:28333
addnode=107.170.32.187:28333
addnode=95.138.166.126:28333

then close and save. run your wallet and it should work. after you start your wallet then run your miner bat file

your miner bat file should look like this

rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u user -p xx -t CORES
pause

-Open up a new text document in the folder that te miner you are using is in.
- paste the code above into the new text document
-change user and xx to your username and password ****needs to be the same as the riecoin.conf***** << very important that its the same
-change cores to however many cores you can run like I have a i7-3770k so I have 4c 8t so Im running mine at 7 so I have 1 thread open to work with
-save as name the file rminerd.bat
-if the old text document is there just delete it it's blank don't delete the one you just saved.

*****the bat file must but in the same folder as the miner you are using or it doesn't work!!*****

so mine looks like this

rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u RedWabbit -p mypassword -t 7
pause


----------



## JMattes

Just got it going... hip hip.. 94054 khash!



should i even bother over clocking it? doubt it will matter..


----------



## ijapxjapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Finally got the wallet to sync. Miner just opens and closes.
> 
> rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:8108 -u myuser -p mypw -t 16
> 
> Would I use 16 or 32 for a dual 8c/16t setup?


Ideally however many logical cores you have.

You can view that when you open task manager, right click the CPU graph, and change it to show logical cores.

Running the miner should set CPU usage to 100% for all cores.


----------



## RedWabbit

I find it funny that when I was mining maxcoins on my 760's I was getting 111000 khash/s per card. Im running this on my cpu and getting 115000 khash/s per thread(so 7 times) thats crazy. at least I can mine both pts and riecoins at the same time


----------



## JMattes

Since this is CPU mining.. Can i gpu mine max coins at the same time?

I dont see why not right?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Since this is CPU mining.. Can i gpu mine max coins at the same time?
> 
> I dont see why not right?


Doing so right now


----------



## dolcolax

how many threads should I put in? should I put the same number of threads as my CPU? so for a 2500k, 4 threads? and noob question, where do I put the riecoin.conf?


----------



## RedWabbit

yes just leave a core or 2 open for the gpus to use. Im mining both rie and pts right now


----------



## JMattes

Just realized even though my 2700k is stock right now.. the stock cooler is on since it out of the case and on the floor ...

just checked the realtemp and it was sitting at about 100..

probably not a good idea for all 8 cores..

Just put it to 4..and temps are still high 80's ill keep an eye on it.. I dont mind high 80s for the next 12-24 hours until gpu miners are out.. I used to fold on it....


----------



## ColdFusionWi

I'm about to throw in the towel for tonight. I'm pretty sure that I have everything correct but the wallet just will not sync. I've rebooted multiple times and tried the 8108 and 28332 port values. When I start the miner it's giving me the json error. My wallet is open when I start the miner but it is not syncing.

And.... *poof* after letting the wallet sit for about 5 mins it started syncing.

Here's what I'm getting on a 3930K @ 4.8GHz on all 12 cores.


----------



## RedWabbit

close and reopen the wallet a few times. and it should work I had to do it like 3 times

gotta make sure teh wallet is sync'd before starting miner

Im overclocked at 4.5 running at 90% and my temps are hitting 60*c but no higher Im using a h80i but will be getting a h100 here soon. if a gpu miner comes out and doesnt do any better than my cpu for my nvidia cards Ill stick to mining on the cpu and mining pts on the gpu


----------



## JMattes

I am using the stock intel fan!

I have a full waterloop sitting next to me but it would take an hour to put together.. didnt know I would be cpu mining..

I think it will be ok for the night.. atleast i hope.. it not its off to microcenter for new chip..


----------



## rickyman0319

where do I sign up for RPC stuff?


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> I'm about to throw in the towel for tonight. I'm pretty sure that I have everything correct but the wallet just will not sync. I've rebooted multiple times and tried the 8108 and 28332 port values. When I start the miner it's giving me the json error. My wallet is open when I start the miner but it is not syncing.
> 
> Here's my riecoin.conf file:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Enable RPC
> rpcallowip=all
> daemon=1
> server=1
> listen=1
> server=1
> 
> # RPC information
> rpcuser=ColdFusionWi
> rpcpassword=x
> rpcport=28332
> rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
> 
> # Mining
> gen=0
> 
> addnode=194.97.156.59
> addnode=76.102.71.50
> addnode=79.135.200.61
> addnode=162.248.98.162
> addnode=64.79.107.5
> addnode=192.241.129.169
> addnode=173.193.48.174
> addnode=107.170.26.188
> addnode=67.225.172.77
> addnode=198.144.180.117
> addnode=198.144.180.118
> addnode=213.239.207.114:28333
> addnode=108.161.145.12:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=54.198.193.96:28333
> addnode=162.243.118.47:28333
> addnode=54.237.23.244:28333
> addnode=107.170.32.187:28333
> addnode=95.138.166.126:28333
> 
> And here my bat file to start the miner:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u ColdFusionWi -p x -t 12
> pause
> 
> Thoughts?


dont worry i still cant connect to anysite that has the wallet......as for your troubles, do you have 12 cores? if not i think the number after -t has to be the core max you have or under. i just cant believe i cant download a ******* wallet from any link.. fuming


----------



## RedWabbit

just thought I let you guys know I just found a block and have 50 coins in my wallet right now. its working and going great. found it after 730 seconds. Im going to bed


----------



## ColdFusionWi

I actually updated my post. I just had to let it sit for about 5 minutes and it just started syncing on it's own. The "wifi" graphic on the lower right hand corner of the wallet was only showing 1 red bar and when I moused over it said I only had 2 connections. As stated above, once the wallet was synced the miner worked like a charm.

Anyway, if you check my post above you'll see what I'm currently getting for a hash rate, seems pretty good to me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Mining but no blocks yet...3 cpus going at it.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> I actually updated my post. I just had to let it sit for about 5 minutes and it just started syncing on it's own. The "wifi" graphic on the lower right hand corner of the wallet was only showing 1 red bar and when I moused over it said I only had 2 connections. As stated above, once the wallet was synced the miner worked like a charm.
> 
> Anyway, if you check my post above you'll see what I'm currently getting for a hash rate, seems pretty good to me.


yeah you gotta be patient sometimes. each new coin for me, I just leave it run and watch tv or a youtube and then after a few minutes it starts syncing


----------



## Somedude168

So where do the coins go if I manage to find a block? straight to my wallet while solo mining? That why it's required to be opened while mining?


----------



## rickyman0319

please help me..

how do I sign up for RPC?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somedude168*
> 
> So where do the coins go if I manage to find a block? straight to my wallet while solo mining? That why it's required to be opened while mining?


Well that's how the miner works, and yes into your wallet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> please help me..
> 
> how do I sign up for RPC?


you don't


----------



## ColdFusionWi

And like that, I got my first block. Going to let this run over night while I mine PTS with my GPUs.


----------



## dolcolax

I have a HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401

json_rpc_call_failed, retry after 30 seconds


----------



## rickyman0319

okay I have ddl wallet and reicorn. I open the wallet. do I need to buy reicoin in order to work?

do I need to create bitcoin wallet ( buy bitcoin) in order to work?

how do I get started?


----------



## derickwm

925W for 30 threads of RIE and two OC'd 7970 Lightnings doing MAX. Not too bad lulz.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> I have a HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> json_rpc_call_failed, retry after 30 seconds


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> okay I have ddl wallet and reicorn. I open the wallet. do I need to buy reicoin in order to work?
> 
> do I need to create bitcoin wallet ( buy bitcoin) in order to work?
> 
> how do I get started?


Follow the OP. You need to have your wallet running and have it sync before you start the miner. You may need to reboot after creating your conf file. If all else fails, let the wallet sit there for about 5 minutes, it should start syncing.


----------



## Rage19420

Ok wallet is synced config and bat files match up, but keep getting the

the 401 error and json_rpc

?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Finally got the wallet to sync. Miner just opens and closes.
> 
> rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:8108 -u myuser -p mypw -t 16
> 
> Would I use 16 or 32 for a dual 8c/16t setup?
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure you have to run multiple miners, or config it differant than us.
> 
> OP is updated, to riecoin.conf
> Still working on the pics and cleaning it up.
Click to expand...

Also the ports on the bat and conf don't match. I use 28332 personally.


----------



## dolcolax

rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u xxxxx -p x -t 3
pause

yeah wallet is synced.. hey rage how come we hjave different ports?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> I have a HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> json_rpc_call_failed, retry after 30 seconds


Same here.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

See my updated post below


----------



## Krusher33

Got my windows one going after failing to get linux one going. Did the rewards start already?


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Ok wallet is synced config and bat files match up, but keep getting the
> 
> the 401 error and json_rpc
> 
> ?


The username and pass in your conf and bat file must match. Also you might want to add "pause" on a new line in your bat file without the double quotes.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Ok wallet is synced config and bat files match up, but keep getting the
> 
> the 401 error and json_rpc
> 
> ?


You need to change the pass and user in the .conf file to match the one in your miner.bat file.

Whoop, ninja'd


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Got my windows one going after failing to get linux one going. Did the rewards start already?


It appears that they may have. I have 50 RIC flagged as Immature in my wallet.


----------



## Rage19420

Nevermind. Sleep deprivation is taking its toll. lol


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Also the ports on the bat and conf don't match. I use 28332 personally.


Ok updated







28333 like mine, I sure did miss that one lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I tried using port 28332. Still nothing


Looks like your USER and PASS dont match. It's still the default user/pass in your .conf but rage in your miner.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Ok wallet is synced config and bat files match up, but keep getting the
> 
> the 401 error and json_rpc
> 
> ?


Port needs to be 28332 not 8108


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I tried using port 28332. Still nothing


Your username and pass need to match in both bat and config.

Hey guys what does the "pause" thing do?


----------



## RedWabbit

Since people are running into issues a couple pages back a laid out the way i got it to work with easier to understand instructions for parts that were a little vague. Go back and read and see if anything I mentioned you missed.

*** pause keeps the cmd window open. If anything goes wrong it will keep it open so you can see what happened. Sometimes it closes and you won't know what's happened or why

-Sent from under my car


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF COW!! It worked haha!
> 
> I used lightsout config FYI!
> 
> Its sync'd
> 
> again needs to be riecoin.conf
> 
> NOW..
> 
> Why doesnt my miner work...still wont connect


Woot this worked for me too!









My 2500k is killing it! 145k hash on each thread. OC'd on water @ 4.8


----------



## dolcolax

Ok i followed everything in the OP, now it says empty reply from server.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Your username and pass need to match in both bat and config.
> 
> Hey guys what does the "pause" thing do?


That leaves the window open. LIke if there's a error the window would just kill and close and you couldn't see the error








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> Ok i followed everything in the OP, now it says empty reply from server.


Is your wallet open and synced?

This was going be more of an anticipation thread less guide but I'm glad this miner is GUI wallet and it's so much easier to use. I haven't heard about any GPU miners yet, or pools or exchanges..Hmm..


----------



## rickyman0319

okay, how do I create user and pwd?


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> okay, how do I create user and pwd?


In your conf file. Just replace USER and PASS with what ever you want.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Got my windows one going after failing to get linux one going. Did the rewards start already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that they may have. I have 50 RIC flagged as Immature in my wallet.
Click to expand...

Scam! Instamining before everyone else!


----------



## dolcolax

can you post lightsout config


----------



## Krusher33

I fixed my reply from empty server message by deleting "port= " line, restarted wallet, let in sync, then try mining.

It's not really needed because it actually will use its default port automatically.

And you do have to have the wallet running before you start the miner.


----------



## sxxxydan

Can someone explain or show a screenshot of exactly what it looks like when the miner discovers a block?

I've had lots of "accepted: 1 in XXX seconds" but haven't had any (YAY) messages.

How do I know when I've got a block? Opened and closed my wallet lots. Syncs, gets up to most current block but balance 0


----------



## dougb62

Well so far it's doing a good bit of work. But it appears to be slave labor.









Decent hash rates though:


----------



## Krusher33

Maybe you found that 1 block before rewards started?


----------



## dovaboy

anyone dropbox te wallet, i cant connect to any place the wallet is linked, if not ill shut up for the night and wait till tomorrow after work i guess
and as i post this hours after trying to connect, it connects to sourceforge and i now have the ******* wallet


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> anyone dropbox te wallet, i cant connect to any place the wallet is linked, if not ill shut up for the night and wait till tomorrow after work i guess
> and as i post this hours after trying to connect, it connects to sourceforge and i now have the ******* wallet


what platform?

LOL!!! Figures!!!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sxxxydan*
> 
> Can someone explain or show a screenshot of exactly what it looks like when the miner discovers a block?
> 
> I've had lots of "accepted: 1 in XXX seconds" but haven't had any (YAY) messages.
> 
> How do I know when I've got a block? Opened and closed my wallet lots. Syncs, gets up to most current block but balance 0


It's not instant, has to get confirmed. be patient can take over a hour


----------



## sxxxydan

Miners been going for hours. I just don't know if they are actually finding blocks, and if they are, whether or not they are depositing them into my wallet or not.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> so it needs to be like this
> try to run your wallet it will create a new folder in appdata/roaming
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> close wallet
> goto your appdata/roaming folder and find the riecoin folder open it up
> right click create>new text document name as riecoin.conf message should pop up saying if you change a file extension it may become unusable click ok. right click on riecoin.conf >edit paste this
> 
> # Enable RPC
> rpcallowip=all
> daemon=1
> server=1
> listen=1
> server=1
> 
> # RPC information
> rpcuser=USER <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< change this to your user name that you made in the bat file for the miner
> rpcpassword=PASS <<<<<<<<<<<< change this to your password that you made in the bat file for the miner
> rpcport=28332
> rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
> 
> # Mining
> gen=0
> 
> addnode=194.97.156.59
> addnode=76.102.71.50
> addnode=79.135.200.61
> addnode=162.248.98.162
> addnode=64.79.107.5
> addnode=192.241.129.169
> addnode=173.193.48.174
> addnode=107.170.26.188
> addnode=67.225.172.77
> addnode=198.144.180.117
> addnode=198.144.180.118
> addnode=213.239.207.114:28333
> addnode=108.161.145.12:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=54.198.193.96:28333
> addnode=162.243.118.47:28333
> addnode=54.237.23.244:28333
> addnode=107.170.32.187:28333
> addnode=95.138.166.126:28333
> 
> then close and save. run your wallet and it should work. after you start your wallet then run your miner bat file
> 
> your miner bat file should look like this
> 
> rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u user -p xx -t CORES
> pause
> 
> change user and xx to your username and password needs to be the same as the riecoin.conf
> change cores to however many cores you can run like I have a i7-3770k so I have 4c 8t so Im running mine at 7 so I have 1 thread open to work with
> 
> so mine looks like this
> 
> rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u RedWabbit -p mypassword -t 7
> pause


Done that, still doesn't work.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rickyman0319

I got an error:

Http request failed.500 internal error.

how do I fix it?

also I got out of sync in GUI wallet?


----------



## dolcolax

oh yeah the riecoin.conf should it be on the wallet folder or the appdata/roaming folder?


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> what platform?
> 
> LOL!!! Figures!!!


thanks anyway doug, damn thing!!


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> oh yeah the riecoin.conf should it be on the wallet folder or the appdata/roaming folder?


appdata

sorry to clarify yes the appdata.roaming riecoin


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> oh yeah the riecoin.conf should it be on the wallet folder or the appdata/roaming folder?


roaming/riecoin folder


----------



## dolcolax

ah that mustve been the issue. hopefully it will run now after this sync.

now im back to connection refused.... argghhh


----------



## sxxxydan

well it must have been working before but not seeing anymore "accepted: 1 in xxxx seconds" grrrr


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I got an error:
> 
> Http request failed.500 internal error.
> 
> how do I fix it?
> 
> also I got out of sync in GUI wallet?


that error i cleared up with allowing the port in the firewall

as for the wallet, that i jsut finally got after waiting all day, i started it up and a green bar at the bottom loaded as it synced, took about 5 minutes or so


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> so it needs to be like this
> try to run your wallet it will create a new folder in appdata/roaming
> close wallet
> goto your appdata/roaming folder and find the riecoin folder open it up
> right click create>new text document name as riecoin.conf message should pop up saying if you change a file extension it may become unusable click ok. right click on riecoin.conf >edit paste this
> 
> # Enable RPC
> rpcallowip=all
> daemon=1
> server=1
> listen=1
> server=1
> 
> # RPC information
> rpcuser=USER <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< change this to your user name that you made in the bat file for the miner
> rpcpassword=PASS <<<<<<<<<<<< change this to your password that you made in the bat file for the miner
> rpcport=28332
> rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
> 
> # Mining
> gen=0
> 
> addnode=194.97.156.59
> addnode=76.102.71.50
> addnode=79.135.200.61
> addnode=162.248.98.162
> addnode=64.79.107.5
> addnode=192.241.129.169
> addnode=173.193.48.174
> addnode=107.170.26.188
> addnode=67.225.172.77
> addnode=198.144.180.117
> addnode=198.144.180.118
> addnode=213.239.207.114:28333
> addnode=108.161.145.12:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=54.198.193.96:28333
> addnode=162.243.118.47:28333
> addnode=54.237.23.244:28333
> addnode=107.170.32.187:28333
> addnode=95.138.166.126:28333
> 
> then close and save. run your wallet and it should work. after you start your wallet then run your miner bat file
> 
> your miner bat file should look like this
> 
> rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u user -p xx -t CORES
> pause
> 
> change user and xx to your username and password needs to be the same as the riecoin.conf
> change cores to however many cores you can run like I have a i7-3770k so I have 4c 8t so Im running mine at 7 so I have 1 thread open to work with
> 
> so mine looks like this
> 
> rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u RedWabbit -p mypassword -t 7
> pause


Where do you change/add your miner bat file within the roaming app folder of wallet?


----------



## dolcolax

crap couldnt get it to work... i give up for tonight.


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Where do you change/add your miner bat file within the roaming app folder of wallet?


the bat file goes into the wallet folder
the conf file goes in the roaming.riecoin folder


----------



## Somedude168

Got it working mining on my laptop and desktop, thanks to you guys.

Now I'll leave it on through the night and see if 1.2 million khash is even worth solo mining with.


----------



## istudy92

thank you, kuddos.
Its syncing as we speak.

1)What is the next step after wallet finishes the syncing, because it went from 8hours--> 3 hours within 5 minutes..and now its been at 3 hours..for a while..ima sleep for now and wake up to answers







-s

2)if it does sync and all what do I do just open the miner that I downloaded and it will do it itself without needing to input anything?

(dear oh dear i forgot how to mine i got outa bitcoin in nov-___- I FORGOT SOO MUCH AWAHHH)


----------



## mad0314

Hmm, got the wallet and the miner, but I can't figure out how to start mining using the miner.

Wait, I think I got it to start, but now it says "json_rpc_call failed, retry after 30 seconds" every 30 seconds, but my CPU usage is pegged at 100%...


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mad0314*
> 
> Hmm, got the wallet and the miner, but I can't figure out how to start mining using the miner.
> 
> Wait, I think I got it to start, but now it says "json_rpc_call failed, retry after 30 seconds" every 30 seconds, but my CPU usage is pegged at 100%...


i have the same problem plz help


----------



## MichaelZERO

I am getting this error

C:\Users\user\Desktop\rminerd_win64\rminerd_win64>rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.
0.0.1:28333 -u michaelzero -p 12345678 -t 7
[2014-02-12 00:15:52] allocated space for 49965 primes in table
[2014-02-12 00:15:52] using 43390 primes, largest prime in table is 524287
[2014-02-12 00:15:52] 7 miner threads started, using 'primesr' algorithm.
[2014-02-12 00:15:52] HTTP request failed: Recv failure: Connection was reset
[2014-02-12 00:15:52] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 30 seconds
[2014-02-12 00:16:23] HTTP request failed: Empty reply from server
[2014-02-12 00:16:23] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 30 seconds

HELP!?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I mine...but get 0 blocks, that's worse guys.

Double check the conf file and the bat commands. Port must match between the two, and make sure you let the programs through the firewall, as well as freeing the port being used.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> the bat file goes into the wallet folder
> the conf file goes in the roaming.riecoin folder


Incorrect the bat file goes into the mining file. This is how you start the miner
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mad0314*
> 
> Hmm, got the wallet and the miner, but I can't figure out how to start mining using the miner.
> 
> Wait, I think I got it to start, but now it says "json_rpc_call failed, retry after 30 seconds" every 30 seconds, but my CPU usage is pegged at 100%...


Must start mining by using the bat file make sure it's setup like the post I made earlier
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelZERO*
> 
> I am getting this error
> 
> C:\Users\user\Desktop\rminerd_win64\rminerd_win64>rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.
> 0.0.1:28333 -u michaelzero -p 12345678 -t 7
> [2014-02-12 00:15:52] allocated space for 49965 primes in table
> [2014-02-12 00:15:52] using 43390 primes, largest prime in table is 524287
> [2014-02-12 00:15:52] 7 miner threads started, using 'primesr' algorithm.
> [2014-02-12 00:15:52] HTTP request failed: Recv failure: Connection was reset
> [2014-02-12 00:15:52] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 30 seconds
> [2014-02-12 00:16:23] HTTP request failed: Empty reply from server
> [2014-02-12 00:16:23] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 30 seconds
> 
> HELP!?


Your wallet isn't open.

I'm typing this in my phone on my way into work so if I miss something I'm sorry


----------



## JMattes

I got it running before bed.. been mining for almost 8 hours and not a single block..

Not sure what to make of it but MAX crashed so I guess I will keep mining and rethink my strategy later..


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> that error i cleared up with allowing the port in the firewall
> 
> as for the wallet, that i jsut finally got after waiting all day, i started it up and a green bar at the bottom loaded as it synced, took about 5 minutes or so


I have dlink 665 router. how do I allowing the port in the firewall?

as for the wallet, I open the wallet the whole day and it is still out of sync.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I got it running before bed.. been mining for almost 8 hours and not a single block..
> 
> Not sure what to make of it but MAX crashed so I guess I will keep mining and rethink my strategy later..


I had a block hit last night and have nothing since but it's fine. Pools need to open though


----------



## Callist0

EDIT: Nevermind, There it goes. You have to open the unsyncing wallet and then run the bat file. Then it takes off.

Also my linux VM found this:

"balance" : 3.21180555,

Wonder if they will be worth all this headache...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I mine...but get 0 blocks, that's worse guys.
> 
> Double check the conf file and the bat commands. Port must match between the two, and make sure you let the programs through the firewall, as well as freeing the port being used.


Yeah... 10 hours and no blocks for me yet.







I've been having such bad bad luck with all coins lately.

RE ports: Those having issues with ports, I had disabled firewall and it still didn't work for me. I couldn't figure out where the port was on the wallet so I just deleted the "port=" line in my .conf file and that's what worked for me.


----------



## tymash01

Thought i found a block but when i went to check this morning nothing there? Maybe i imagined it lol


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tymash01*
> 
> Thought i found a block but when i went to check this morning nothing there? Maybe i imagined it lol


Maybe it didnt clear yet who knows?

Any word on GPU mining?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Or you found one of those famous 576 Null blocks (if it was yesterday)


----------



## lightsout

How did you get a partial? I thought it was 50 or nothing. Maybe they just trickle in?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, There it goes. You have to open the unsyncing wallet and then run the bat file. Then it takes off.
> 
> Also my linux VM found this:
> 
> "balance" : 3.21180555,
> 
> Wonder if they will be worth all this headache...


----------



## Krusher33

It is. If you see 3.xxx then you got an early rewards.


----------



## Callist0

I really am unsure as to how it completely works...We had a blip in the power last night which caused my VM to reset...Hoping that it didn't cause me to lose some of the lone block I found.


----------



## rickyman0319

how long does the wallet stop syncing?


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> I really am unsure as to how it completely works...We had a blip in the power last night which caused my VM to reset...Hoping that it didn't cause me to lose some of the lone block I found.


i thought it wasnt supposed to be worth anything.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Got it work finally, seems pointless now to solo mine without a big box.


----------



## oomalikoo

wait, its giving out money now?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> wait, its giving out money now?


Has been since yesterday.


----------



## Callist0

My one block was pure luck it seems. FX 6300 found it in less than an hour. Since then been mining with a 4670k as well as that 6300 for 10+ hours and found nothing.


----------



## Rage19420

I hate you all. Lost internet early this am and most likely lose power on the midst of the ice storm here in the south.

Damit


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> wait, its giving out money now?


Only the first 500-something blocks were no rewards. After that there's rewards for finding a block.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> My one block was pure luck it seems. FX 6300 found it in less than an hour. Since then been mining with a 4670k as well as that 6300 for 10+ hours and found nothing.


Yeah I'm seeing talk in the cryptocointalk thread about one dude with 4000 cores only finding 1 block and some other dude with less than 1/2 that finding multiple blocks.

Reminds me of the primecoin days when it first came out. But the 'luck' thing on this one seems to be on a much grander scale.


----------



## MichaelZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> Incorrect the bat file goes into the mining file. This is how you start the miner
> Must start mining by using the bat file make sure it's setup like the post I made earlier
> Your wallet isn't open.
> 
> I'm typing this in my phone on my way into work so if I miss something I'm sorry


The wallet is actually open in the background and it sync.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelZERO*
> 
> The wallet is actually open in the background and it sync.


Ok I can't see the picture too well right now on my phone so ill take another look at it on my tablet at lunch and see what I can find

Also some people are finding success by removing the port line from the conf file you can try that


----------



## oomalikoo

caldeio needs to work on his instruction

what does THIS mean?

C:\Users\USER\AppData\Roaming\riecoin
riecoin.conf file. Make a txt document, save as all files types. name it something.bat save. Open and then save as all file types, something.conf
Put this in your txt/bat/conf file:


----------



## TheBlademaster01

2 blocks as of now but haven't had a block for like 8 hours.


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> caldeio needs to work on his instruction
> 
> what does THIS mean?
> 
> C:\Users\USER\AppData\Roaming\riecoin
> riecoin.conf file. Make a txt document, save as all files types. name it something.bat save. Open and then save as all file types, something.conf
> Put this in your txt/bat/conf file:


Open up notepad++ (orwhatver you like). Add in the conf settings he provided. Save as "riecoin.conf" and as all files(*.*) in that roaming directory

Then go to the directory where you have your cpu miner program and create a .bat file there (call it anything you want) and put in his .bat config with your username and password from the previous conf file. Then run that .bat


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> caldeio needs to work on his instruction
> 
> what does THIS mean?
> 
> C:\Users\USER\AppData\Roaming\riecoin
> riecoin.conf file. Make a txt document, save as all files types. name it something.bat save. Open and then save as all file types, something.conf
> Put this in your txt/bat/conf file:


If you go back a couple pages I posted an easier to understand version. Important thing is you find the appdata/roaming folder


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 2 blocks as of now but haven't had a block for like 8 hours.


What kind of hardware are you running?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I hate you all. Lost internet early this am and most likely lose power on the midst of the ice storm here in the south.
> 
> Damit


Nothing to hate.. most of us havent found blocks..
I think its kinda pointless honestly..


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> If you go back a couple pages I posted an easier to understand version. Important thing is you find the appdata/roaming folder


THANK YOU. See thats how you make instructions people.


----------



## ijapxjapi

Easiest way to find the AppData folder is to press Windows Key + R to bring up the Run window. Then type %appdata% and press enter.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> THANK YOU. See thats how you make instructions people.


Thank you

I've updated the bat file instructions you put in the miner folder to help with some issues people were having


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> What kind of hardware are you running?


2x E5-2665 (~2.5GHz) w/ 32GB 1600MHz - Ubuntu 12.04
Q9550 (~2.9GHz) w/ 4GB 800MHz DDR2 - Win 7


----------



## oomalikoo

wont connect for me :/


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Nothing to hate.. most of us havent found blocks..
> I think its kinda pointless honestly..


Yep - it is for me anyway. Four cores with a decent hashrate, ~14 hrs., NADA.

Moved my miners back to Max, even though it's crashed hard (Currently looking for a new floor somewhere in he||, I believe)

Figure out what to do later. Meh...


----------



## yanks8981

anyone with JSON errors?


----------



## beatfried

Mining with 48 Cores since 1.5h ... waiting to get something


----------



## rickyman0319

I still got out of sync in wallet.











is this correct?


----------



## Callist0

Yeah my interest is beginning to wane. I may keep the VM running on this or split it between this and XPM. I'll take my 3.211 coins and try to figure out how to get them from my linux wallet to my windows one.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I still got out of sync in wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this correct?


Can you copy paste what's in your .conf file please? You might just need to add more nodes.


----------



## beatfried

I think you can send them with:

Code:



Code:


riecoind sendtoaddress %wallet address% %number of coins%

but i'm not sure


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I still got out of sync in wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this correct?


Did you try to run the .bat file while you had the unsynced wallet open? That got it connected for me.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Where do you make an account for the miner for the user and password ?


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> Where do you make an account for the miner for the user and password ?


you don't because it's a solo mine. just make something up in your conf file, but be sure to use that username/pwd in your .bat


----------



## lightsout

Just make it up. Just make sure the bat and conf match.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> Where do you make an account for the miner for the user and password ?


----------



## TerrabyteX

Thanks i never solo mined before.


----------



## yanks8981

It doesn't matter what I do, JSON errors forever. My wallet has synced and my user and password are the same in both locations.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> It doesn't matter what I do, JSON errors forever. My wallet has synced and my user and password are the same in both locations.


had the same problem but my boy wholeeo dropped that knowledge on me. He said the conf gotta be named riecoin.conf and u gotta run the mining bat as admin.


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> It doesn't matter what I do, JSON errors forever. My wallet has synced and my user and password are the same in both locations.


What port are you using in your .bat?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> What port are you using in your .bat?


28333

if it matters, it says HTTP request failed: empty reply from server


----------



## beatfried

if you copied one of the configs in this thread, theres the RPC port set to 28332 so you have to set the port in the batch to 28332....


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> if you copied one of the configs in this thread, theres the RPC port set to 28332 so you have to set the port in the batch to 28332....


I am using 28333 in both. Should I change them both to 28332? And if so, do the nodes in the bottom portion of the conf file need to say 28332 instead as well?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I am using 28333 in both. Should I change them both to 28332? And if so, do the nodes in the bottom portion of the conf file need to say 28332 instead as well?


changed both to 28332 and finally works.

do I put in 7 or 8 for my 4770K cores? I am getting about 77K per thread right now, is that right?


----------



## MichaelZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> changed both to 28332 and finally works.
> 
> do I put in 7 or 8 for my 4770K cores? I am getting about 77K per thread right now, is that right?


You changed the configs file and bat to port 28332? what about the nodes? 28332 or 28333


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelZERO*
> 
> You changed the configs file and bat to port 28332? what about the nodes? 28332 or 28333


left the nodes the same


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> changed both to 28332 and finally works.
> 
> do I put in 7 or 8 for my 4770K cores? I am getting about 77K per thread right now, is that right?


Use 7 leave 1 open for other tasks

Is it over clocked? I'm getting 115000 on each thread/core. I'm overclocked to 4.5 on my i7-3770k


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> Use 7 leave 1 open for other tasks
> 
> Is it over clocked? I'm getting 115000 on each thread/core. I'm overclocked to 4.5 on my i7-3770k


No OC. I'm not using this for any other tasks, so I put 8.


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> Use 7 leave 1 open for other tasks
> 
> Is it over clocked? I'm getting 115000 on each thread/core. I'm overclocked to 4.5 on my i7-3770k


I like the idea of adding your khash/s,

I'm getting 160k/core with my OC'd 4670k (4.5Ghz)
and 75k/core with my stock FX-6300.


----------



## Caldeio

This launch did go so smoothly, no pools, or exhanges. I didn't find any blocks either so I started up protoshares while I wait for UPS to get here with my new equipment.
Anyone heard of GPU miners?

was my port wrong? 28333? I solve everyone recommending 28332, so I put that in the op.

Can you install windows to a USB harddrive and then boot from it? I have to wait for a 2.5"ide to 3.5" adapter, I thought it was sata!


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> I like the idea of adding your khash/s,
> 
> I'm getting 160k/core with my OC'd 4670k (4.5Ghz)
> and 75k/core with my stock FX-6300.


160? That seems like quite a bit higher than my 70K, even if it is at stock.


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> Incorrect the bat file goes into the mining file...


thanks for clarrifying RedWabbit, im very new and learning, i have 1 folder for each specific coin and i hold eerything from the wallet to the miner in each coins specific folder. thats how i thought you just put it in the wallet folder.

Should i not have the wallet and miner in the same folder? Im worried now


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> thanks for clarrifying RedWabbit, im very new and learning, i have 1 folder for each specific coin and i hold eerything from the wallet to the miner in each coins specific folder. thats how i thought you just put it in the wallet folder.
> 
> Should i not have the wallet and miner in the same folder? Im worried now


No that's fine, I have mine together. Makes it easier to keep track of this stuff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> 160? That seems like quite a bit higher than my 70K, even if it is at stock.


I get 90k a core on a AMD 1045t cpu...yours is low! I am slightly OC'd 2.7 to 3.0..but you should be 2-3 times my speed stock.


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> 160? That seems like quite a bit higher than my 70K, even if it is at stock.


just an FYI. mine doesnt match others K/s neither on some mining

While on the GPUminer for MAX im running a gtx660 like some of the other guys and only hitting 80-85k when theyre hitting 110-120k and im clocked up to 1241 gpu and 1660 mem, same bat and conf settings confirmed not sure why mine shows much less even though its same GPU.

While running the CPUminer for RIECOIN on my AMD 9850 OC to 3.2g and im @~93k/core on 4 cores. not sure how thats comparing to anyone else who might be mining on the 9850.

i know my stuffs old, but learning this is fun and upgrading is soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> No that's fine, I have mine together. Makes it easier to keep track of this stuff.
> I get 90k a core on a AMD 1045t cpu...yours is low! I am slightly OC'd 2.7 to 3.0..but you should be 2-3 times my speed stock.


ok thanks for the info


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> No that's fine, I have mine together. Makes it easier to keep track of this stuff.
> I get 90k a core on a AMD 1045t cpu...yours is low! I am slightly OC'd 2.7 to 3.0..but you should be 2-3 times my speed stock.


It seems that this always doesnt work right for me, and then its too late. I have my cores set to 8 and everything else the same as your .bat file in the OP.


----------



## Callist0

People over on the bitcointalk forum seem to have already pulled in hundreds of coins and are already trying to exchange them for BTC. Guess I'm wasting my CPU resources...


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> thanks for clarrifying RedWabbit, im very new and learning, i have 1 folder for each specific coin and i hold eerything from the wallet to the miner in each coins specific folder. thats how i thought you just put it in the wallet folder.
> 
> Should i not have the wallet and miner in the same folder? Im worried now


Nothing wrong with having it all in the same folder. But what if someone else doesn't? And they put it in with the wallet? It won't work. The bat files have to go in the same folder of whatever program they are intended for


----------



## Krusher33

My 8350 is at 85-90k kh/s at stock. I had it at 93k last night at 4.6ghz but it was too toasty. Waiting on a pump top to upgrade the cooler to a waterblock.


----------



## Callist0

Anyone had any luck in the past 5 hours? Thinking about bailing on this coin with my main rig. At least with XPM i can find a couple...


----------



## Krusher33

You still find a couple with xpm's?


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You still find a couple with xpm's?


Sorry I misspoke. I just meant that I can actually turn some coins with XPM. I'm actually in the beeeeer.org pool for that one. But at least I get something for all the work. Doubt solo mining would yield anything. Maybe i'm just impatient









My current time to block is 26.8 days, assuming the number is in seconds.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> People over on the bitcointalk forum seem to have already pulled in hundreds of coins and are already trying to exchange them for BTC. Guess I'm wasting my CPU resources...


When you run a server to mine solely for you that happens


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> Sorry I misspoke. I just meant that I can actually turn some coins with XPM. I'm actually in the beeeeer.org pool for that one. But at least I get something for all the work. Doubt solo mining would yield anything. Maybe i'm just impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current time to block is 26.8 days, assuming the number is in seconds.


Yeah same here, I'm out, unless gpu miners come out. I went back to metiscoin for CPU mining.


----------



## lightsout

You getting anything out of that coin?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> Sorry I misspoke. I just meant that I can actually turn some coins with XPM. I'm actually in the beeeeer.org pool for that one. But at least I get something for all the work. Doubt solo mining would yield anything. Maybe i'm just impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current time to block is 26.8 days, assuming the number is in seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same here, I'm out, unless gpu miners come out. I went back to metiscoin for CPU mining.
Click to expand...


----------



## RedWabbit

I saw people selling 1000 for .1btc it may not be worth it


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You getting anything out of that coin?


Out of metis? more than riecoin lol
10 coins equals 0.0031 BTC
You can AMD mine them now, I might do this actually after I test PTS today.
But I make 5 per day in cpu. I'd cpu mine Protoshares but it lower my gpu score a lot.


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Out of metis? more than riecoin lol
> 10 coins equals 0.0031 BTC
> You can AMD mine them now, I might do this actually after I test PTS today.
> But I make 5 per day in cpu. I'd cpu mine Protoshares but it lower my gpu score a lot.


I'd love to get into photoshares but could never get the wallet to sync, even after the debug commands posted in some other thread.


----------



## istudy92

Soo I THINK i got it running.

I doubled clicked my bat file and it started running. Am I supposed to click bat file or click application file? (Because when I click application "rminerd" it just gives me that common error everyone here has been posting)



Also just in case anyone had problems with getting bat files and conf files

When you save your file, MAKE SURE they are:
1) In QUOTATION MARKS ie. miner.bat --> "miner.bat"
2) Make sure you click file type "All file type"
3) Save

IF you cannot add files because you need administrative privileges do as such below:
Contact the administrator to obtain permission. Would you like to save in the ..........folder instead? "

To solve this, here are the steps:

1. Open my computer, right click on local disk that you are trying to save the file, for example D:, right click, then properties.
2. Click on the Security tab.
3. Click on the Administrators
4. Click Edit...
5. Click Administrators again.
6. The permission already allow full control, check deny, then check again allow full control, then apply.
7. Some of folder will be denied to be full controlled, for example, folder Music and folder Pelm (You must remember all this folder).
8. After finish, click ok, ok.

9. Right click on the folder that has been denied, click properties.
10. Click on Security tab.
11. Click Everyone, then click Edit...
12. Click Everyone, then check Allow Full control, then click apply, then click ok, ok.
13. Do this to all folder that has been denied before.

Hope this helps some of you=]

side note: change "3" to 2" on port..like 28332, it worked for me.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Out of metis? more than riecoin lol
> 10 coins equals 0.0031 BTC
> You can AMD mine them now, I might do this actually after I test PTS today.
> But I make 5 per day in cpu. I'd cpu mine Protoshares but it lower my gpu score a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to get into photoshares but could never get the wallet to sync, even after the debug commands posted in some other thread.
Click to expand...

Use a online wallet?

If it was a connection issue, try starting it from a bat file and add nodes that way (I launch mine with "protoshares-qt.exe -addnode=168.63.12.227" in a bat). I never could get it to work using the debug window. The lastest wallet should work fine now tho.


----------



## lightsout

So about a buck a day. CPU mining sucks. I do it with pts to add to my total CPM. If I run three threads on an i5 it doesn't affect the GPU CPM. But the 780 is outtie today. We'll see how it goes on amd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You getting anything out of that coin?
> 
> 
> 
> Out of metis? more than riecoin lol
> 10 coins equals 0.0031 BTC
> You can AMD mine them now, I might do this actually after I test PTS today.
> But I make 5 per day in cpu. I'd cpu mine Protoshares but it lower my gpu score a lot.
Click to expand...


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Can you copy paste what's in your .conf file please? You might just need to add more nodes.


# Enable RPC
rpcallowip=all
daemon=1
server=1
listen=1
server=1

# RPC information
rpcuser=unknown
rpcpassword=unknown
rpcport=28332
rpcconnect=127.0.0.1

# Mining
gen=0

addnode=194.97.156.59
addnode=76.102.71.50
addnode=79.135.200.61
addnode=162.248.98.162
addnode=64.79.107.5
addnode=192.241.129.169
addnode=173.193.48.174
addnode=107.170.26.188
addnode=67.225.172.77
addnode=198.144.180.117
addnode=198.144.180.118
addnode=213.239.207.114:28333
addnode=108.161.145.12:28333
addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
addnode=54.198.193.96:28333
addnode=162.243.118.47:28333
addnode=54.237.23.244:28333
addnode=107.170.32.187:28333
addnode=95.138.166.126:28333


----------



## cameron145

mined 13 hrs straight on overclocked i5 3570k and i7 3770k not a single block


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelZERO*
> 
> I am getting this error
> 
> C:\Users\user\Desktop\rminerd_win64\rminerd_win64>rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.
> 0.0.1:28333 -u michaelzero -p 12345678 -t 7
> [2014-02-12 00:15:52] allocated space for 49965 primes in table
> [2014-02-12 00:15:52] using 43390 primes, largest prime in table is 524287
> [2014-02-12 00:15:52] 7 miner threads started, using 'primesr' algorithm.
> [2014-02-12 00:15:52] HTTP request failed: Recv failure: Connection was reset
> [2014-02-12 00:15:52] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 30 seconds
> [2014-02-12 00:16:23] HTTP request failed: Empty reply from server
> [2014-02-12 00:16:23] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 30 seconds
> 
> HELP!?


change your rpcport to 28332 NOT 28333 for both the conf and bat file

you may also need to rename your conf file to riecoin.conf

also Im off this coin, if there is no pool it nots gonna be worth my time it doesnt pay enough to get "lucky" and find a block


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> mined 13 hrs straight on overclocked i5 3570k and i7 3770k not a single block


I hear you! 18hrs on a 2700k and nothing..I see no point in continuing unless you can mine on the cpu wwhile mining on the cards a different coin..


----------



## ZDngrfld

There's gotta be some optimized miners out there or people with thousands of threads. I've compiled the official miner and I've been mining on 176 threads since the release. I've generated 3 blocks that are worth RIC in that time. One of which was an orphan...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> There's gotta be some optimized miners out there or people with thousands of threads. I've compiled the official miner and I've been mining on 176 threads since the release. I've generated 3 blocks that are worth RIC in that time. One of which was an orphan...


In the cryptocointalk thread, I saw someone talking about doing it on 4000 threads and someone else saying less than 1/2 that. So yeah... there's some big buggers out there.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> In the cryptocointalk thread, I saw someone talking about doing it on 4000 threads and someone else saying less than 1/2 that. So yeah... there's some big buggers out there.


I saw those as well, but the guy with 4000 threads said he hasn't found hardly any blocks, so there's something else going on...


----------



## lightsout

Are any sites trading these yet?


----------



## oomalikoo

I found one









How much is it worth? Where can I sell it? Got 50 coins.

and why does it say immature?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> I found one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is it worth? Where can I sell it? Got 50 coins.
> 
> and why does it say immature?


Takes a few confirmations to be 'usable'...Check at bitcointalk.org, I saw some guys asking 0.01btc per coin.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Takes a few confirmations to be 'usable'...Check at bitcointalk.org, I saw some guys asking 0.01btc per coin.


im afraid of the scammers there. THank you.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, same here. I'll wait on a proper exchange before selling 

Would be nice at LTC or PTS price lol. I think it will be 0.005 BTC ea. though.


----------



## MichaelZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> change your rpcport to 28332 NOT 28333 for both the conf and bat file
> 
> you may also need to rename your conf file to riecoin.conf
> 
> also Im off this coin, if there is no pool it nots gonna be worth my time it doesnt pay enough to get "lucky" and find a block


Thank you RedWabbit!!! IT work


----------



## Krusher33

I was talking to some dude in a trollbox, he's mining riecoin on his nvidias. I haven't looked for it yet but apparently there's a cudaminer ready if you dig for it.


----------



## tymash01

Been mining since release with nothing yet. Anyone here got anything yet?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I was talking to some dude in a trollbox, he's mining riecoin on his nvidias. I haven't looked for it yet but apparently there's a cudaminer ready if you dig for it.


probably a lie... the primecoin GPU miner was a flop and it was developed by the best open cl coder in the community.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I was talking to some dude in a trollbox, he's mining riecoin on his nvidias. I haven't looked for it yet but apparently there's a cudaminer ready if you dig for it.
> 
> 
> 
> probably a lie... the primecoin GPU miner was a flop and it was developed by the best open cl coder in the community.
Click to expand...

Yeah I looked for it just now, I don't see it.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tymash01*
> 
> Been mining since release with nothing yet. Anyone here got anything yet?


i got one block


----------



## rickyman0319

is there something wrong with me setting that i cannot even mine at all?


----------



## Caldeio

My new mining PC
270x Toxic


----------



## istudy92

Im doing this for past 12 hours and nothing, running for 24 hours to see if I get anything=p

We can't make a pool as a OCN group???=/


----------



## mad0314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Im doing this for past 12 hours and nothing, running for 24 hours to see if I get anything=p
> 
> We can't make a pool as a OCN group???=/


Short answer, no.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> i got one block


What does your miner batch file look like? I also found some blocks, but I haven't found some for nearly a day.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What does your miner batch file look like? I also found some blocks, but I haven't found some for nearly a day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I was talking to some dude in a trollbox, he's mining riecoin on his nvidias. I haven't looked for it yet but apparently there's a cudaminer ready if you dig for it.


probably a lie... the primecoin GPU miner was a flop and it was developed by the best open cl coder in the community.

Lucky!









50*0.01 or 0.005...yum

I'm mining it but have no high hopes...single fx6300 going at it.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Is there anything I can mine solo on CUDA? I kind of launched Vertcoin when I left this morning to test out whether the CUDAminer had compiled correctly. Was 160-170 kHash or something.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Is there anything I can mine solo on CUDA? I kind of launched Vertcoin when I left this morning to test out whether the CUDAminer had compiled correctly. Was 160-170 kHash or something.


That's too damn low...I get 305kh/s out of my regular 780 Windforce OC at 1175mhz core and stock mem, 1112mv.

--algo=scrypt:2048 -d GTX780 -C 0 -b 512 -i 0 -m 1 -H 2 -l Z12x20

Solo mine microcoin, or other low diff scrypt-jane coins. Or yacoin


----------



## Dortheleus

Hi gang,

I've been getting this error message:

[2014-02-13 08:27:24] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401

[2014-02-13 08:27:24] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 30 seconds

I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What does your miner batch file look like? I also found some blocks, but I haven't found some for nearly a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I was talking to some dude in a trollbox, he's mining riecoin on his nvidias. I haven't looked for it yet but apparently there's a cudaminer ready if you dig for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> probably a lie... the primecoin GPU miner was a flop and it was developed by the best open cl coder in the community.
Click to expand...

But if I remember right, that dude left because so many people were nagging on him about it. Like they weren't grateful AT ALL.

They still haven't a GPU miner for XPM yet? Is there really still that many people VPS mining it?

Edit: Aw fudge, I forgot to disable windows update and it rebooted my machine at 3 am this morning.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hi gang,
> 
> I've been getting this error message:
> 
> [2014-02-13 08:27:24] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-13 08:27:24] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 30 seconds
> 
> I don't know how to fix it.


Check your port in the batchfile. This should match the rpcport in the configfile.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> Check your port in the batchfile. This should match the rpcport in the configfile.


Conf file is a copy/paste


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Conf file is a copy/paste


why not post your conf and bat file so we can see what you did. be alot easier than us guessing


----------



## rickyman0319

what is the port for rie wallet? is it 28332 or 28333? what is the socket ver. 4 or 5?


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> why not post your conf and bat file so we can see what you did. be alot easier than us guessing


Bat file: rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u xx -p xx -t 6

Conf file:
# Enable RPC
rpcallowip=all
daemon=1
server=1
listen=1
server=1

# RPC information
rpcuser=xx
rpcpassword=xx
rpcport=28332
rpcconnect=127.0.0.1

# Mining
gen=0

addnode=194.97.156.59
addnode=76.102.71.50
addnode=79.135.200.61
addnode=162.248.98.162
addnode=64.79.107.5
addnode=192.241.129.169
addnode=173.193.48.174
addnode=107.170.26.188
addnode=67.225.172.77
addnode=198.144.180.117
addnode=198.144.180.118
addnode=213.239.207.114:28333
addnode=108.161.145.12:28333
addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
addnode=54.198.193.96:28333
addnode=162.243.118.47:28333
addnode=54.237.23.244:28333
addnode=107.170.32.187:28333
addnode=95.138.166.126:28333


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is the port for rie wallet? is it 28332 or 28333? what is the socket ver. 4 or 5?


28332

Guys I gave up on this. Put my full time miner on protoshares, 1761c/m's for a 270x, single thread (two gets me 500c/m so Idk whats wrong. I use windows btw)
This wasn't the launch I was hoping for. If anyone finds a nice AMD coin, let me know and I might do a full guide on it since I haven't done an AMD guide.


----------



## Dortheleus

Found my error thanks guys







had two conf files


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's too damn low...I get 305kh/s out of my regular 780 Windforce OC at 1175mhz core and stock mem, 1112mv.
> 
> --algo=scrypt:2048 -d GTX780 -C 0 -b 512 -i 0 -m 1 -H 2 -l Z12x20
> 
> Solo mine microcoin, or other low diff scrypt-jane coins. Or yacoin


Thanks, I keep getting json errors for Yacoin though. Maybe I need more nodes

rpcuser=pswd
rpcpassword=usr
rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
rpcport=8108
port=7688

daemon=1
server=1

addnode=82.211.30.212
addnode=78.21.9.49
addnode=76.115.8.101
addnode=124.149.56.205
addnode=178.130.36.81
addnode=82.6.77.126
addnode=106.187.55.212
addnode=81.202.104.33
addnode=84.200.17.178


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 28332
> 
> Guys I gave up on this. Put my full time miner on protoshares, 1761c/m's for a 270x, single thread (two gets me 500c/m so Idk whats wrong. I use windows btw)
> This wasn't the launch I was hoping for. If anyone finds a nice AMD coin, let me know and I might do a full guide on it since I haven't done an AMD guide.


lol you're furious. You hit a lick with finding like 8 blocks last week which netted you like 2 grand. You being greedy lol.


----------



## JMattes

Any word on exchanges picking this up or gpu miners?

No like cpu mining and until I put it all back in my case.. My intel stock cooler is not the way to go.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Exchange

https://www.newaltex.com/exchange/rie_btc


----------



## 77bigmac77

so I got the miner running and everything but I'm just curious if you do find a block does it automatically pay to your wallet on your computer? I'd hate to be mining for no reason


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yes, it drops it in your wallet after you find it. It will take a while to confirm though.


----------



## Krusher33

I dropped out and switched to yacoin. It just seems like if I'd find any coins I'd have found some by now but no such luck.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I can't get yacoin to run. I keep getting json errors...


----------



## istudy92

Ima stick around with this..kinda put a 2 hours of effort setting it up lmao.

No pools ill just play my luck, who knows least my train of thought is

no pools= harder to get coins = rarer coin = higher selling price


----------



## ZDngrfld

Just and FYI for you guys wanting to solo mine this... I was mining with 176 threads and found a total of 3 blocks in a 48 hour period. One was right after block 576, one was an orphan and the other was worth the full block amount of 50. So good luck soloing, you're gonna need it!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Found 2 for the full 50 RIC in 5 - 12 hrs. I was sleeping so I don't know when exactly. Haven't found anything after that though.

There have only been mined 2200 blocks up until now so that is slow. I did increase the sieve size though if that makes any difference.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Thanks, I keep getting json errors for Yacoin though. Maybe I need more nodes
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> rpcuser=pswdrpcpassword=usrrpcallowip=127.0.0.1rpcport=8108port=7688daemon=1server=1addnode=82.211.30.212addnode=78.21.9.49addnode=76.115.8.101addnode=124.149.56.205addnode=178.130.36.81addnode=82.6.77.126addnode=106.187.55.212addnode=81.202.104.33addnode=84.200.17.178


remove port=7688 and try it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Found 2 for the full 50 RIC in 5 - 12 hrs. I was sleeping so I don't know when exactly. Haven't found anything after that though.
> 
> There have only been mined 2200 blocks up until now so that is slow. I did increase the sieve size though if that makes any difference.


what did you increase? sieve?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> remove port=7688 and try it
> what did you increase? sieve?


Still didn't connect 

Yeah

E5-2665a

numactl -c 0 -m 0 ./rminerd -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -O usrswd -t 16 -i 4194304 -m 1536

E5-2665b

numactl -c 1 -m 1 ./rminerd -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -O usrswd -t 16 -i 4194304 -m 1536


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> lol you're furious. You hit a lick with finding like 8 blocks last week which netted you like 2 grand. You being greedy lol.


Haha thats funny







it was 4








I'm not really mad at Riecoin, just in general







there will be other coins and if not, my full time 270x mining machine was free and should be a good gamer. (gets about 20% less fps than my gtx770 with the same processor/board/ram)

Getting ready to order a 4770k with BTC over the phone with Tigerdirect, I hope it goes good.

Coinbase is not reliable guys, I'm having problems with them and there support sucks! They canceled my sell order after I had it locked in and admit it was there error, but wont refund me to my locked in price. They just gave me current market value. They don't answer my questions, they just give me blanket statements and oh there ...sorry! lol
I do not recommend at this time!


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Haha thats funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really mad at Riecoin, just in general
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there will be other coins and if not, my full time 270x mining machine was free and should be a good gamer. (gets about 20% less fps than my gtx770 with the same processor/board/ram)
> 
> Getting ready to order a 4770k with BTC over the phone with Tigerdirect, I hope it goes good.
> 
> Coinbase is not reliable guys, I'm having problems with them and there support sucks! They canceled my sell order after I had it locked in and admit it was there error, but wont refund me to my locked in price. They just gave me current market value. They don't answer my questions, they just give me blanket statements and oh there ...sorry! lol
> I do not recommend at this time!


Thats odd about coinbase..

I locked in .33 bitcoins and it cashed within 12 hours after the transaction and I still got my market value.. just took a few days to deposit into the account...


----------



## RedWabbit

so I said screw it and started mining again. my cpu isnt doing much anyways. Ill be happy if I find a block every couple days

still new to this so what does

-i change and how does it effect mining
-m change and how does it effect mining


----------



## TheBlademaster01

i = sieve size, m = maximum prime number

In my example I chose a sieve size of 4194304 (22-bit vector) and prime numbers up to 1536 (<- is obviously not a prime). What this particular miner does, is search for assymptotic prime number constellations (in groups of 6).

The PoW basically consists out of this


It takes a certain range of odd numbers with the range specified by the number in the "i" argument and sieves it against a range of prime numbers up to a certain limit specified by the "m" argument.
Out of this process there roll out candidate primes.
Then it runs primality tests with the acquired candidates until a true prime is found.
Then out of those primes it scans for constellations that consist of primes that satisfy the following condition: "p is a prime and the constellation of primes should consist out of primes [p, p + 4, p + 6, p + 10, p + 12, p + 16]"

I have noticed that the more bandwidth you have, higher i gives better performance. Lowering the limit of primes to sieve against increases the process. However, I'm not sure what generates the most blocks as you'd still need to forge unique constellations...


----------



## 77bigmac77

around what number do you think would be an ideal setting for a 2500k blademaster?

also, which is a good port number to use in the conf/batch file?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Try -i 2097152 and -m 6144. Then increase and decrease -m from there. Not sure if that will give you a block though.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> i = sieve size, m = maximum prime number
> 
> In my example I chose a sieve size of 4194304 (22-bit vector) and prime numbers up to 1536 (<- is obviously not a prime). What this particular miner does, is search for assymptotic prime number constellations (in groups of 6).
> 
> The PoW basically consists out of this
> 
> It takes a certain range of odd numbers with the range specified by the number in the "i" argument and sieves it against a range of prime numbers up to a certain limit specified by the "m" argument.
> Out of this process there roll out candidate primes.
> Then it runs primality tests with the acquired candidates until a true prime is found.
> Then out of those primes it scans for constellations that consist of primes that satisfy the following condition: _"p is a prime and the constellation of primes should consist out of primes [p, p + 4, p + 6, p + 10, p + 12, p + 16]"_
> 
> I have noticed that the more bandwidth you have, higher i gives better performance. Lowering the limit of primes to sieve against increases the process. However, I'm not sure what generates the most blocks as you'd still need to forge unique constellations...


yeah I see what you are saying. I tried your settings and it increased my khash to 145000 per thread. the only thing Im concerned about is that what if all the blocks are already found within those primes? now you are working, but wont ever see a block. whats the possibility of that?

also if I wanted to increase i more how would I do so? is it whatever I want or should it be something specific?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I chose powers of 2. Digital systems work better that way.

So

2

4

8

16

32

64

128

256

512

1024

2048

4096

8192

16384

32768

65536

131072

... etc

Max primes (-m) can be anything


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> lol you're furious. You hit a lick with finding like 8 blocks last week which netted you like 2 grand. You being greedy lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thats funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really mad at Riecoin, just in general
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there will be other coins and if not, my full time 270x mining machine was free and should be a good gamer. (gets about 20% less fps than my gtx770 with the same processor/board/ram)
> 
> Getting ready to order a 4770k with BTC over the phone with Tigerdirect, I hope it goes good.
> 
> Coinbase is not reliable guys, I'm having problems with them and there support sucks! They canceled my sell order after I had it locked in and admit it was there error, but wont refund me to my locked in price. They just gave me current market value. They don't answer my questions, they just give me blanket statements and oh there ...sorry! lol
> I do not recommend at this time!
Click to expand...

I've had good results with them. You had a weird issue with a walmart card or something right? I use my personaly bank and everything has been smooth. Takes a few days but other than that.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I've had good results with them. You had a weird issue with a walmart card or something right? I use my personaly bank and everything has been smooth. Takes a few days but other than that.


Yes walmart card, they switched banks in between the coinbase transfer too. Walmart said it would not change or affect the transaction, but I would have to change my info next time. I emailed Coinbase and let them know and ask the status. They didn't responsed and then my stuff was canceled next day. Emailed again and they said it was error on them and to re-verify.

If it doesn't verify this time with the new bank details, I'm going to my local bank and gonna try to open one. I'm having a bad week.


----------



## fragamemnon

In case nobody has reported it yet, which I doubt (I don't have the time to keep up with the thread):

http://ric.candypool.net/

They provide their own [inefficient] CPU miner, but hey - it's a pool.
I can't get the default miner to show compatibility with candy.


----------



## beatfried

that miner is crashing like every 10 seconds...
... i stay solo.
actually got 80 cores with about 60-80kh and waiting for my first block. Is it only me or is the expected wait time really coming down? First I had 1300000 on the biggest server and now its only 600000 there..


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> /snip
> 
> Community links:
> http://www.reddit.com/r/riecoin
> 
> C:\Users\USER\AppData\Roaming\riecoin
> riecoin.conf file. Make a txt document, save as all files types. name it something.bat save. Open and then save as all file types, something.conf
> Put this in your txt/bat/conf file:
> 
> # Enable RPC
> rpcallowip=all
> daemon=1
> server=1
> listen=1
> server=1
> 
> # RPC information
> rpcuser=USER
> rpcpassword=PASS
> rpcport=28332
> rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
> 
> # Mining
> gen=0
> 
> addnode=194.97.156.59
> addnode=76.102.71.50
> addnode=79.135.200.61
> addnode=162.248.98.162
> addnode=64.79.107.5
> addnode=192.241.129.169
> addnode=173.193.48.174
> addnode=107.170.26.188
> addnode=67.225.172.77
> addnode=198.144.180.117
> addnode=198.144.180.118
> addnode=213.239.207.114:28333
> addnode=108.161.145.12:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=54.198.193.96:28333
> addnode=162.243.118.47:28333
> addnode=54.237.23.244:28333
> addnode=107.170.32.187:28333
> addnode=95.138.166.126:28333
> 
> Miner .bat
> rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u user -p xx -t CORES


ok so i'm not following here. does all of that go into the .conf file?
i am getting RPC errors for my miner so i'm assuming i have to do something different.

i created a Miner.bat with this inside

Code:



Code:


rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u (removed) -p (removed) -t 4

When running the miner i get this error:

Code:



Code:


C:\Users\username\Desktop\rminerd_win64>rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332
u (removed) -p (removed) -t 4
[2014-02-14 12:43:26] allocated space for 49965 primes in table
[2014-02-14 12:43:26] using 43390 primes, largest prime in table is 524287
[2014-02-14 12:43:26] Binding thread 0 to cpu 0
[2014-02-14 12:43:26] Binding thread 1 to cpu 1
[2014-02-14 12:43:26] Binding thread 2 to cpu 2
[2014-02-14 12:43:26] 4 miner threads started, using 'primesr' algorithm.
[2014-02-14 12:43:26] Binding thread 3 to cpu 3
[2014-02-14 12:43:27] HTTP request failed: Failed to connect to 127.0.0.1 port
8332: Connection refused
[2014-02-14 12:43:27] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 30 seconds

what am i missing...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> /snip
> 
> Community links:
> http://www.reddit.com/r/riecoin
> 
> C:\Users\USER\AppData\Roaming\riecoin
> riecoin.conf file. Make a txt document, save as all files types. name it something.bat save. Open and then save as all file types, something.conf
> Put this in your txt/bat/conf file:
> 
> # Enable RPC
> rpcallowip=all
> daemon=1
> server=1
> listen=1
> server=1
> 
> # RPC information
> rpcuser=USER
> rpcpassword=PASS
> rpcport=28332
> rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
> 
> # Mining
> gen=0
> 
> addnode=194.97.156.59
> addnode=76.102.71.50
> addnode=79.135.200.61
> addnode=162.248.98.162
> addnode=64.79.107.5
> addnode=192.241.129.169
> addnode=173.193.48.174
> addnode=107.170.26.188
> addnode=67.225.172.77
> addnode=198.144.180.117
> addnode=198.144.180.118
> addnode=213.239.207.114:28333
> addnode=108.161.145.12:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=54.198.193.96:28333
> addnode=162.243.118.47:28333
> addnode=54.237.23.244:28333
> addnode=107.170.32.187:28333
> addnode=95.138.166.126:28333
> 
> Miner .bat
> rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u user -p xx -t CORES
> 
> 
> 
> ok so i'm not following here. does all of that go into the .conf file?
> i am getting RPC errors for my miner so i'm assuming i have to do something different.
> 
> i created a Miner.bat with this inside
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u (removed) -p (removed) -t 4
> 
> When running the miner i get this error:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\Users\username\Desktop\rminerd_win64>rminerd.exe -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332
> u Hazeedayz.BC-PC2 -p oMxXB30D -t 4
> [2014-02-14 12:43:26] allocated space for 49965 primes in table
> [2014-02-14 12:43:26] using 43390 primes, largest prime in table is 524287
> [2014-02-14 12:43:26] Binding thread 0 to cpu 0
> [2014-02-14 12:43:26] Binding thread 1 to cpu 1
> [2014-02-14 12:43:26] Binding thread 2 to cpu 2
> [2014-02-14 12:43:26] 4 miner threads started, using 'primesr' algorithm.
> [2014-02-14 12:43:26] Binding thread 3 to cpu 3
> [2014-02-14 12:43:27] HTTP request failed: Failed to connect to 127.0.0.1 port
> 8332: Connection refused
> [2014-02-14 12:43:27] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 30 seconds
> 
> what am i missing...
Click to expand...

Do you have your wallet running and sync'd up first?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Do you have your wallet running and sync'd up first?


Yup, all synced up.

here's my .conf:

Code:



Code:


# Mining
gen=0

addnode=194.97.156.59
addnode=76.102.71.50
addnode=79.135.200.61
addnode=162.248.98.162
addnode=64.79.107.5
addnode=192.241.129.169
addnode=173.193.48.174
addnode=107.170.26.188
addnode=67.225.172.77
addnode=198.144.180.117
addnode=198.144.180.118
addnode=213.239.207.114:28333
addnode=108.161.145.12:28333
addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
addnode=54.198.193.96:28333
addnode=162.243.118.47:28333
addnode=54.237.23.244:28333
addnode=107.170.32.187:28333
addnode=95.138.166.126:28333

When i had the other stuff in there, it wasn't connecting so i removed it assuming i had to pass RPC stuff to the miner. Am i incorrect in thinking this?


----------



## oomalikoo

ypool has this


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> ypool has this


oh hell yea!
good looking out dude, switching to ypool...


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Yup, all synced up.
> 
> here's my .conf:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Mining
> gen=0
> 
> addnode=194.97.156.59
> addnode=76.102.71.50
> addnode=79.135.200.61
> addnode=162.248.98.162
> addnode=64.79.107.5
> addnode=192.241.129.169
> addnode=173.193.48.174
> addnode=107.170.26.188
> addnode=67.225.172.77
> addnode=198.144.180.117
> addnode=198.144.180.118
> addnode=213.239.207.114:28333
> addnode=108.161.145.12:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=54.198.193.96:28333
> addnode=162.243.118.47:28333
> addnode=54.237.23.244:28333
> addnode=107.170.32.187:28333
> addnode=95.138.166.126:28333
> 
> When i had the other stuff in there, it wasn't connecting so i removed it assuming i had to pass RPC stuff to the miner. Am i incorrect in thinking this?


Yeah you need that other stuff or they won't sync together.


----------



## lightsout

You cut off the top half of your config it needs to be there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Do you have your wallet running and sync'd up first?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, all synced up.
> 
> here's my .conf:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Mining
> gen=0
> 
> addnode=194.97.156.59
> addnode=76.102.71.50
> addnode=79.135.200.61
> addnode=162.248.98.162
> addnode=64.79.107.5
> addnode=192.241.129.169
> addnode=173.193.48.174
> addnode=107.170.26.188
> addnode=67.225.172.77
> addnode=198.144.180.117
> addnode=198.144.180.118
> addnode=213.239.207.114:28333
> addnode=108.161.145.12:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=54.198.193.96:28333
> addnode=162.243.118.47:28333
> addnode=54.237.23.244:28333
> addnode=107.170.32.187:28333
> addnode=95.138.166.126:28333
> 
> When i had the other stuff in there, it wasn't connecting so i removed it assuming i had to pass RPC stuff to the miner. Am i incorrect in thinking this?
Click to expand...


----------



## Caldeio

ypool is up, I'm using the 64bit version.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Haha right when i get it working for solo i end up switching to pool...F my life
anyways thanks all for the help and rep+ all around...
going to keep half solo and half pool....will post results here to see which is more profitable.


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> ypool is up, I'm using the 64bit version.




How's it working for you? Working on configuring my linux VM now...


----------



## Caldeio

Ok i get about 15-20 share/h So far .12 coins already. This isn't too bad! Don't know the going rate. No exchanges open yet. I hope I can build up a supply of coins.

Solo mining did not work well for me!

https://poloniex.com/exchange/btc_ric 10 coins=6.620 currently


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Ok i get about 15-20 share/h So far .12 coins already. This isn't too bad! Don't know the going rate. No exchanges open yet. I hope I can build up a supply of coins.
> 
> Solo mining did not work well for me!


Me neither. I successfully got it running on linux...but no shares yet

Code:



Code:


New block data - height: 3458 tx count: 8
[00:01:26] 2ch/s: 20.2419 3ch/s: 0.7620 4ch/s: 0.0000 Shares total: 0 / 0
[00:01:34] 2ch/s: 19.8264 3ch/s: 0.7843 4ch/s: 0.0000 Shares total: 0 / 0
[00:01:42] 2ch/s: 19.3155 3ch/s: 0.7630 4ch/s: 0.0000 Shares total: 0 / 0
[00:01:50] 2ch/s: 19.1023 3ch/s: 0.7075 4ch/s: 0.0000 Shares total: 0 / 0
[00:01:58] 2ch/s: 18.6750 3ch/s: 0.6942 4ch/s: 0.0000 Shares total: 0 / 0
[00:02:06] 2ch/s: 18.3995 3ch/s: 0.6502 4ch/s: 0.0000 Shares total: 0 / 0
[00:02:14] 2ch/s: 18.0652 3ch/s: 0.6725 4ch/s: 0.0000 Shares total: 0 / 0
[00:02:22] 2ch/s: 17.5666 3ch/s: 0.6346 4ch/s: 0.0000 Shares total: 0 / 0
[00:02:30] 2ch/s: 17.3124 3ch/s: 0.6007 4ch/s: 0.0000 Shares total: 0 / 0


----------



## TheBlademaster01

107 sh/h combined

There are exchanges out there

https://poloniex.com/exchange/btc_ric

https://www.newaltex.com/exchange/rie_btc

But they are small and not representive for the coin.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 107 sh/h combined
> 
> There are exchanges out there
> 
> https://poloniex.com/exchange/btc_ric
> 
> https://www.newaltex.com/exchange/rie_btc
> 
> But they are small and not representive for the coin.


when will a big one take it?


----------



## Caldeio

Im not getting anymore shares now. I restarted my miner, then no shares. Restarted my pc still the same. Hmm maybe ypool is having problems or is it just me?


----------



## Krusher33

Just fired my ypool miner up.


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Im not getting anymore shares now. I restarted my miner, then no shares. Restarted my pc still the same. Hmm maybe ypool is having problems or is it just me?


I _just_ started getting shares. It took me a while though (about 15 minutes). Not sure if you had quicker response times. I have to check it from the website because i don't like to leave my SSH window up 24/7 at work.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> I _just_ started getting shares. It took me a while though (about 15 minutes). Not sure if you had quicker response times. I have to check it from the website because i don't like to leave my SSH window up 24/7 at work.


Yeah im gonna leave it running, no point in not doing so.
First time, I got shares right away so that's why i got a bit worried. I'll report back in about 30 mins.

EDIT: ypool just crashed. website wont load and i got DC'd, got a share then dq'd lol


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Do you have your wallet running and sync'd up first?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, all synced up.
> 
> here's my .conf:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Mining
> gen=0
> 
> addnode=194.97.156.59
> addnode=76.102.71.50
> addnode=79.135.200.61
> addnode=162.248.98.162
> addnode=64.79.107.5
> addnode=192.241.129.169
> addnode=173.193.48.174
> addnode=107.170.26.188
> addnode=67.225.172.77
> addnode=198.144.180.117
> addnode=198.144.180.118
> addnode=213.239.207.114:28333
> addnode=108.161.145.12:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
> addnode=54.198.193.96:28333
> addnode=162.243.118.47:28333
> addnode=54.237.23.244:28333
> addnode=107.170.32.187:28333
> addnode=95.138.166.126:28333
> 
> When i had the other stuff in there, it wasn't connecting so i removed it assuming i had to pass RPC stuff to the miner. Am i incorrect in thinking this?
Click to expand...

Might as well go to ypool and just download that one and try that out. People weren't having much luck solo'ing it.

but yeah as everyone else says, you need that stuff at the top.

You do have the .conf file in the appdata/roaming/riecoin folder?

The miner and wallet in the same folder?

Here's my config that works with my wallet.

Code:



Code:


rpcuser=wawa
rpcpassword=w
rpcport=1234

rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
server=1
daemon=1
gen=0
addnode=107.170.26.188
addnode=107.170.32.187:28333
addnode=107.170.37.13
addnode=107.170.40.168:28333
addnode=108.161.145.12:28333
addnode=162.243.118.47:28333
addnode=162.243.208.55
addnode=162.248.98.162
addnode=173.193.48.174
addnode=182.32.194.1
addnode=192.241.129.169
addnode=194.97.156.59:28333
addnode=195.47.113.76:28333
addnode=198.144.180.117
addnode=198.144.180.118
addnode=198.98.52.244:28333
addnode=213.239.207.114:28333
addnode=5.83.137.130:28333
addnode=5.83.137.131:28333
addnode=54.197.67.63
addnode=54.198.193.96:28333
addnode=54.204.214.12
addnode=54.234.17.173
addnode=54.237.23.244:28333
addnode=62.210.141.204:28333
addnode=64.79.107.5
addnode=67.225.172.77
addnode=76.102.71.50
addnode=77.172.93.38:28333
addnode=79.135.200.61
addnode=81.27.206.10:28333
addnode=95.138.166.108
addnode=95.138.166.126:28333
addnode=98.121.202.169


----------



## oomalikoo

and here we go with the god damn ddos.


----------



## Caldeio

I knew something was up!


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> and here we go with the god damn ddos.


This....


----------



## Alex132

No wonder my RIC weren't changing









Why DDoS ypool? It seems very immature to me.

edit- ypool is refreshing for me, but slowly.


----------



## Callist0

Refreshed for me pretty quickly now, but my miner isn't connecting


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> No wonder my RIC weren't changing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why DDoS ypool? It seems very immature to me.
> 
> edit- ypool is refreshing for me, but slowly.


Im really pissed right now man, these a**holes did it to max and ypool had to take max off. This is ridiculous.

My thought is, theyre ddosing ypool so they can mine the blocks without difficulty.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> No wonder my RIC weren't changing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why DDoS ypool? It seems very immature to me.
> 
> edit- ypool is refreshing for me, but slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> Im really pissed right now man, these a**holes did it to max and ypool had to take max off. This is ridiculous.
> 
> My thought is, theyre ddosing ypool so they can mine the blocks without difficulty.
Click to expand...

Yep, immature.

Also how doesn't ypool have decent servers to protect them from this?


----------



## Krusher33

I don't see an issue with it on the miner... it's still working it. 6/6 shares so far.

But it's WAY hotter than yacoin. I can't wait to get my cpu block on my cpu tonight.


----------



## Alex132

yep miner can't connect ._.


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't see an issue with it on the miner... it's still working it. 6/6 shares so far.
> 
> But it's WAY hotter than yacoin. I can't wait to get my cpu block on my cpu tonight.


Every time i try to start it i get a broken pipe error.

what a load...i had this miner running for like 8 minutes.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> yep miner can't connect ._.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't see an issue with it on the miner... it's still working it. 6/6 shares so far.
> 
> But it's WAY hotter than yacoin. I can't wait to get my cpu block on my cpu tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time i try to start it i get a broken pipe error.
> 
> what a load...i had this miner running for like 8 minutes.
Click to expand...

That's not what mine says so I'm going to leave it alone, lol

I'm at 7/7 now.

D-OH! I should've knocked on wood. Lost connection just now.


----------



## Caldeio

i'm connected again. Prolly not gonna last though







Someone sure is mining these blocks fast though. Is ypool ddos us and minig there own pool? haha


----------



## Callist0

Yeah i got the miner reconnected, but its slowwwww. I also can't get back onto the site. Guess it's one or the other


----------



## Krusher33

yup, I'm connected again, 8/8 @ 60c on my 8350. (6 threads)


----------



## Alex132

Connected again, seem to be going much slower than before though


----------



## Callist0

Wow this is much better than solo mining. I was getting so tired of seeing "Found 0 in 1828185195 seconds"

5/5 already


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> Wow this is much better than solo mining. I was getting so tired of seeing "Found 0 in 1828185195 seconds"
> 
> 5/5 already


what pool?


----------



## JMattes

Everyone is still CPU mining in this yapool right?

Can we update the OP with new information???


----------



## Krusher33

Can we solo mine with ypool's miner? Is it just change the ypool address to 127.0.0.1 plus match the username/pass that we had when solo mining?


----------



## Alex132

ypool seems to be back up!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Everyone is still CPU mining in this yapool right?
> 
> Can we update the OP with new information???


Its updated about the best I can, I can't get links if ypool is down.







It's very simple to setup though and ypool has a how-to page on all there coins.

Ok I updated it again!!


----------



## Hazzeedayz

I was just over 1 coin when yPool went down. Was mining for less than an hour

7 Machines @ 4 CPUs each:


Looking pretty smooth so far. Really like the coin technology so I'm hoping it goes somewhere.

EDIT: yPool back up and sitting at ~ 1.6



EDIT 2:


----------



## Ali Man

Made around 5-6 coins, now finding a share is nearly impossible or takes too long. Difficulty on the rise...

Gotta see the price when it hits an exchange.


----------



## Alex132

Will the Linux miner work on OSX?


----------



## JMattes

NO at work for 2 more hours and I cant remote into my computer at home!!!

Say it isnt sooo!!!!


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> NO at work for 2 more hours and I cant remote into my computer at home!!!
> 
> Say it isnt sooo!!!!


Did you remember to disable sleep and disable the option for the HDD to shutoff in the power options?
Most likely just went to sleep lol

Edit:

Here's a screenshot:


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Did you remember to disable sleep and disable the option for the HDD to shutoff in the power options?
> Most likely just went to sleep lol
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Here's a screenshot:


Haha I cant remote in because I closed the application yesterday or something.. Trying to maximize performance..

Now its will bite me..


----------



## Callist0

Stupid ./riecoind daemon isnt working and now i can't check my wallet on linux. Trying to recompile it but I may be SOL on my initial coin findings...damn.

Any linux people please feel free to chime in on riecoin wallet commands...


----------



## Alex132

Has the diff. gone way up?

I'm getting like half the RIC I used to get.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Did you remember to disable sleep and disable the option for the HDD to shutoff in the power options?
> Most likely just went to sleep lol
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Here's a screenshot:
> 
> Haha I cant remote in because I closed the application yesterday or something.. Trying to maximize performance..
> 
> Now its will bite me..
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i hate it when I forget to turn on my teamviewer after gaming. I have to turn it off because it puts my games in windowed mode and mouse accuracy is way off.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Has the diff. gone way up?
> 
> I'm getting like half the RIC I used to get.


Not sure what it was but:


quite a few workers in there already lol


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Haha I cant remote in because I closed the application yesterday or something.. Trying to maximize performance..
> 
> Now its will bite me..


ahhh lol. yea that's no good









EDIT:
sorry for double post


----------



## charliew

Only getting shares 0/0 on ypool. Is this normal?


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Has the diff. gone way up?
> 
> I'm getting like half the RIC I used to get.


Seems so. I was chugging right along at about 5 shares every 30 minutes. been stuck on 9 shares for the past 45.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Only getting shares 0/0 on ypool. Is this normal?


took a second to start working for me.

Almost have a coin= balance+unconfirmed


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> took a second to start working for me.
> 
> Almost have a coin= balance+unconfirmed




Been sitting like this for 5 min : /.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> Stupid ./riecoind daemon isnt working and now i can't check my wallet on linux. Trying to recompile it but I may be SOL on my initial coin findings...damn.
> 
> Any linux people please feel free to chime in on riecoin wallet commands...


What exactly are you trying to do? If you have the rpcserver running (riecoind) just open a terminal and enter

Code:



Code:


./riecoind getbalance

If the server somehow crapped out. Do

Code:



Code:


pkill riecoind

And restart the server.

Just don't delete wallet.dat if there is cash in there.


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What exactly are you trying to do? If you have the rpcserver running (riecoind) just open a terminal and enter
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./riecoind getbalance
> 
> If the server somehow crapped out. Do
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> pkill riecoind
> 
> And restart the server.
> 
> Just don't delete wallet.dat if there is cash in there.


It always tells me it can't connect to the server. I guess I can jsut copy the .dat to the windows wallet location since that one doesn't havea ny cash in it...


----------



## charliew

False alarm, getting Rie's only really slowly.

Doesnt seem to tax the cpu too much tho. Can probably leave this on while sleeping


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> False alarm, getting Rie's only really slowly.
> 
> Doesnt seem to tax the cpu too much tho. Can probably leave this on while sleeping


Told you







Sometimes with this mining stuff you just gotta let it do it's thing.


----------



## Alex132

I got 1 RIC in about like 20min?

Now I can't get 0.1 in 1 hour???


----------



## Krusher33

I'm at .5 coins after 2 hours. :-/ Dunno how I feel about that.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I'm at 6.1 coins. 106.1 combined though since release.


----------



## Caldeio

pool shares a second has gone down by half guys.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm at .5 coins after 2 hours. :-/ Dunno how I feel about that.


A coin this hard to get must go through the roof when all the dumpers are done.

If it survives.

*dum Dum DUUUUUUUUUUUM*


----------



## lacrossewacker

I have ~10 i5's and 3 i7's currently mining for PTS.

Is this RieCoin better suited for me?

I understand everything ya'll tell me is just advise and nobody but myself can accept the risk.

Just wondering if I'd be making the best use of my hardware by mining for RieCoin on my CPU's and PTS on my GPU's


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I have ~10 i5's and 3 i7's currently mining for PTS.
> 
> Is this RieCoin better suited for me?
> 
> I understand everything ya'll tell me is just advise and nobody but myself can accept the risk.
> 
> Just wondering if I'd be making the best use of my hardware by mining for RieCoin on my CPU's and PTS on my GPU's


It's too hard to give a confidence answer because it's not on any big exchanges yet and so we don't know how well accepted or favored the coin is compared to others.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I have ~10 i5's and 3 i7's currently mining for PTS.
> 
> Is this RieCoin better suited for me?
> 
> I understand everything ya'll tell me is just advise and nobody but myself can accept the risk.
> 
> Just wondering if I'd be making the best use of my hardware by mining for RieCoin on my CPU's and PTS on my GPU's


If you'd put all those processor's ready to go as soon as it hit ypool, well you would have surely made over a $100 easy within the first hr, but now, it's gotten too hard.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Thanks guys. I'll still keep tabs on this thread though


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> If you'd put all those processor's ready to go as soon as it hit ypool, well you would have surely made over a $100 easy within the first hr, but now, it's gotten too hard.


I think its the miner itself. I think it sucks. my 2ch/s is like 9.9 which I think is really low considering how well I was doing on the other miner. I think Ill just try to solo this thing some more and see what happens unless ypool can get this **** going better


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> I think its the miner itself. I think it sucks. my 2ch/s is like 9.9 which I think is really low considering how well I was doing on the other miner. I think Ill just try to solo this thing some more and see what happens unless ypool can get this **** going better


True that, my 2ch/s started at 95, stablized at 75, now it's at 14.....

Stopped mining it for now, not worth the extra heat in the loop for 1 share/hr ratio.


----------



## Callist0

Difficulty is up big time since I started this morning. And now my windows wallet won't sync....what a POS


----------



## dovaboy

@36 of 32 shares on the xptminer as of 11:30pst
for what its worth, i get 10-11 2ch on my 9850 B3

ive tried other miners but couldnt get them to connect with rie on ypool, but also was brute forcing attempts, not raelly knowledgable on how the conf or bat should be or if we need a conf for that matter.

almost have 1 coin...


----------



## Cial00

So this coin was kind of a bust imho. What's the next big altcoin to launch?


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> So this coin was kind of a bust imho. What's the next big altcoin to launch?


very scientific explanation there.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> very scientific explanation there.


Difficulty went through the roof (solo mining not feasible), no Cudaminer support, not traded on any Crypto exchange...

Think most of us were hoping to see another MaxCoin, but this thing just didn't pan out that well.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Difficulty went through the roof (solo mining not feasible), no Cudaminer support, not traded on any Crypto exchange...
> 
> Think most of us were hoping to see another MaxCoin, but this thing just didn't pan out that well.


Hoping to see at least a better release than this. i have 2 riecoins so far. I'm going to get a few more before the middle of next week


----------



## oomalikoo

Great release. Now bums with 80 thousand servers cant mine the whole thing. You dudes mad you werent able to hoard a thousand coins like max


----------



## Krusher33

I added waterblock last night, it was about 20c cooler but the reservoir is leaking at the outlet.








I had to shut it down last night and won't get to it till later.


----------



## istudy92

So what would be a good CPU to use to mine?

I am debating between a xeon e2xxx series 6 core, or an i74930k both 6 cores

idk which =/


----------



## dovaboy

deposited to wallet, NOW wallet broken? sweeeeet got some coins though...

edit; wallet took long time but i left it open on verifying blocks stage, and it seemed 20 minutes or so it finally logged in and opened. glad to see my coins


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> Great release. Now bums with 80 thousand servers cant mine the whole thing. You dudes mad you werent able to hoard a thousand coins like max


if its insanely hard where no one can mine any blocks, then you can't make enough to do anything with. I got 50 I have no clue what Im gonna do with.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I found 4 blocks, but 2 of them were with the ypool miner


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> if its insanely hard where no one can mine any blocks, then you can't make enough to do anything with. I got 50 I have no clue what Im gonna do with.


yea i got 50 too. A real exchange has to pick them up man or its worthless.


----------



## istudy92

You can trade here

https://poloniex.com/exchange/btc_ric


----------



## Krusher33

So far I have $2 worth.







Miner been down often. Trying a lower clock now to see how it goes.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> You can trade here
> 
> https://poloniex.com/exchange/btc_ric


no one knows what that is lol


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> no one knows what that is lol


Poloniex has been around trading the random coins that people ask for on bitcointalk. Seems like people have been ok with it. It just has a low volume of trades compared to other exchanges.


----------



## istudy92

Essentially its a "start-up" "kick starter" for coins.
low volumes, yet only coins that are voted on by public enter. So least we know its the 1st stage of a "successful" coin.

least thats my train of thought lol (GATA PROMOTE THESE COINS be optmistic!! woahh)


----------



## lacrossewacker

Just checkin in to see how RieCoin is performing.

How's it been so far? Any decent returns? Ya'll said ypool accepts these? Which do you recommend, ypool or single? I'll have 3 x i7 3770k's and ~ 10 x i5 2400s and a few CRAP slow 8 core servers


----------



## istudy92

iv gotten around 8 coins on 3 i7 for past 36 hours?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Just checkin in to see how RieCoin is performing.
> 
> How's it been so far? Any decent returns? Ya'll said ypool accepts these? Which do you recommend, ypool or single? I'll have 3 x i7 3770k's and ~ 10 x i5 2400s and a few CRAP slow 8 core servers


RieCoin is slow-ish, I am getting like 1 coin a day, and it's not worth much now (0.0015-0.003) so just gonna mine a bunch and wait on it


----------



## Krusher33

Riecoin kicking my butt. Been a real stability tester for me. Works fine at stock but if I attempt to OC, I need more volts than usual.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Riecoin kicking my butt. Been a real stability tester for me. Works fine at stock but if I attempt to OC, I need more volts than usual.


Then your OC wasn't fully stable, RIC is basically like P95 that gives you coins


----------



## rickyman0319

I have a problem with the wallet, I cannot get it to sync.









please help me.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Riecoin kicking my butt. Been a real stability tester for me. Works fine at stock but if I attempt to OC, I need more volts than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Then your OC wasn't fully stable, RIC is basically like P95 that gives you coins
Click to expand...

It's been 24 hours stable for Prime 95 and passed linpack type tests. After a couple of hours on riecoin, locked up pc. I've had to bump voltage up a couple of notches to get it stable again.

I've switched back down to my stable 4.8 voltage instead. But now I keep losing connection to pool.

Gave up and switched over to yacoin.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yacoin is very unprofitable for me. 200 YAC a day or so.


----------



## Krusher33

sigh... not enough cpu only coins too choose from.


----------



## istudy92

Gots to stick through guys! Together we shall conquer the new coin!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Gots to stick through guys! Together we shall conquer the new coin!


1 coin a day! I think I use more electricity than it's worth. I'm jump back on "if" this comes out for opencl for amd cards.
I'm not cpu mining anything right now.


----------



## istudy92

Well technically speaking CPU uses much less energy than a GPU.
So to me it seems like a positive trade off.

Unless I am wrong?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Well technically speaking CPU uses much less energy than a GPU.
> So to me it seems like a positive trade off.
> 
> Unless I am wrong?


If the GPU is being used effectively, then no.

Take folding at home for example. A 780 can hit about 165,000 points a day while using maybe 2-3 times more power than an i7. On the other hand, it'll take that CPU about 7 times longer to complete the same amount of work.

So if there was a certain task that needed to be done, a GPU would use more power, but only for a short burst since it'll finish quickly. A CPU would use less power at any given time, but it'd need to run the task MUCH longer.

It'd be like.....

CPU. Get 1 coin a day using 100 watts of power.

GPU. Get 10 coins a day using 200 watts of power.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

For parallel computing a GPU is almost always more efficient, but it also depends on the coin in question.

[email protected] is a bit of a bad example. CPUs are actually the most efficient there


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> If the GPU is being used effectively, then no.
> 
> Take folding at home for example. A 780 can hit about 165,000 points a day while using maybe 2-3 times more power than an i7. On the other hand, it'll take that CPU about 7 times longer to complete the same amount of work.
> 
> So if there was a certain task that needed to be done, a GPU would use more power, but only for a short burst since it'll finish quickly. A CPU would use less power at any given time, but it'd need to run the task MUCH longer.
> 
> It'd be like.....
> 
> CPU. Get 1 coin a day using 100 watts of power.
> 
> GPU. Get 10 coins a day using 200 watts of power.


Well then this then means we are talking about efficiency.

However this is a CPU only mining type coin correct?

(now IF this is correct)
Then that means currently and ONLY IF GPUs can not in the future mine these coins then CPU mining is the only way to go and good ROI since the market is saturated by GPU miners and not CPU miners.
Currently each coin is worth around .90~ with bitcoin prices being at 610~. So one block could yield you 40 bucks~ However volumes are low so selling may be difficult or take a while.

Unless we put into play bots (people using viruses in order to use a network of CPUs around the world who get infected) or they have massive servers.

I'm trying to be optimistic here!=]


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Well then this then means we are talking about efficiency.
> 
> Unless we put into play bots (people using viruses in order to use a network of CPUs around the world who get infected) or they have massive servers.
> 
> I'm trying to be optimistic here!=]


Honestly, if you could do that and use just 1 or two threads on each infected computer...it'd be illegal as heck...but you'd have SOOO much processing power.

So you'd recommend CPU mining right now?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> [email protected] is a bit of a bad example. CPUs are actually the most efficient there


Indeed. I can get 500k PPD using less than 400 watts.

Also, I don't think this coin is suitable for GPU mining. Look at Primecoin...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Indeed. I can get 500k PPD using less than 400 watts.
> 
> Also, I don't think this coin is suitable for GPU mining. Look at Primecoin...


Yeah, too much branching. GPUs don't like control and out-of-order. If they would even make a GPU miner it would lose against a good CPU cluster.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Anyone mining Powercoin (POW) btw?

https://twitter.com/powercoinrev

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469764.0


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Honestly, if you could do that and use just 1 or two threads on each infected computer...it'd be illegal as heck...but you'd have SOOO much processing power.
> 
> So you'd recommend CPU mining right now?


Well some people do it, because 1 they can, 2 they know how, 3 no way to pinpoint their location 4 they are not enforced by the law (in the sense that u never see cops arresting people based on viruses to regular computers) (as far as iv known)

This coin is mainly for CPU mining as far as I know so its fine. AS LONG as gpu mining does not come into play with this specific coin then the stability of this coins difficulty rate will be a linear one and not curved.
Difficulty was at 1100 12 hours after pool was open, now its at 1300, but now to 1290~


----------



## istudy92

Question

For CPU mining, whats more important # of cores or clockspeed?
(Please answer with why though I want to hear the train of thought or the actual facts)

2) does this apply for all cpu mined coins?


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Question
> 
> For CPU mining, whats more important # of cores or clockspeed?
> (Please answer with why though I want to hear the train of thought or the actual facts)
> 
> 2) does this apply for all cpu mined coins?


I can say this:
i'm making 5.4 sph on ypool with a dual hexacore ([email protected])
i'm making 4.5 sph on ypool with my [email protected]

All in all I'm making about 10-15 RIC per day with about 200 Cores. (thats just a rough estimate because ypool doesn't show any statistics over time, only blocks :/)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

7.5-10 RIC per day on 36 cores here.

10.7 sh/h on my 2665s

1.5 sh/h on my Q9550


----------



## lacrossewacker

You guys with access to nice expensive servers


----------



## TheBlademaster01

My PC is hardly a server. More like a workstation (and crippled at that).

ZDngr has a grid of servers 

DizZz also has access to servers but he isn't mining this coin AFAIK.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> I can say this:
> i'm making 5.4 sph on ypool with a dual hexacore ([email protected])
> i'm making 4.5 sph on ypool with my [email protected]
> 
> All in all I'm making about 10-15 RIC per day with about 200 Cores. (thats just a rough estimate because ypool doesn't show any statistics over time, only blocks :/)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 7.5-10 RIC per day on 36 cores here.
> 
> 10.7 sh/h on my 2665s
> 1.5 sh/h on my Q9550


Good numbers,

Iv gotten around 17 RIC past 3 days on 16 hours a day on 2xxxM i7, 980i7m , i7 3770k4.5 Ghtz, 8320 4.4, i5 3770k
Thats a total of 16-20 real cores

I was thinking of getting two opteron 16 cores 2.3 ghz but I'm debating wether its better to have two 8 core 3.6 ghz.
Not sure if higher clock is better for RIC or more cores.

You guys have any idea on this?

Also on problem I have with mining RIC is that..the coins name is soo bad for marketability. It's not like OHHH dogecoin or something kool sounding for main stream.

And
Am I alone on this?

I am not exactly an expert in prime numbers, but if someone is, do you believe RIC is better alternative to primecoin?

Also having a 84 M coin cap seem bad or not?

Or do you guys simply dont care and just mining for cash lol.
(This sorta is important to know since this would involve success of the coin and wether we are wasting resources on somone mething very unprofitable)

Also on a side note, I'm using the opteron so as a game hosting server during summer time when I finish school so I'm not technically expending money solely for mining so dont feel bad @laccrossewacker


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Good numbers,
> 
> Iv gotten around 17 RIC past 3 days on 16 hours a day on 2xxxM i7, 980i7m , i7 3770k4.5 Ghtz, 8320 4.4, i5 3770k
> Thats a total of 16-20 real cores
> 
> I was thinking of getting two opteron 16 cores 2.3 ghz but I'm debating wether its better to have two 8 core 3.6 ghz.
> Not sure if higher clock is better for RIC or more cores.
> 
> You guys have any idea on this?


I really can't help you about mining. I just can tell you this:
In almost every application (I don't know about mining, but I know about Database Servers and expecially VMWare ESX (and I mean a real ESX Environment not a "homelab"), the equally priced xeon will outperfom a opteron by far. So just go intel, but also here, i wouldn't know if I'd go for the E5-2697 v2 (12c/2.70GHy) or the E5-2687W v2 (8c/3.40GHz).
Whats your Budget?

About your other questions, I'm totally new to mining, but I think the 'Problem' ist, that the coin didn't hit a big exchange until now. Thats coming, i'm sure but I think its okay so atm. Once hes on one of the "big" exchanges like cryptsy or bter he'd be known.
Also I think its nice that theres only a limitted number of coins minable, thats gonna push the price, which is, for us miners, a good thing









Oh, and I have to justify my numbers before








I just had an eye on it and saw, I made 14 Riecoins in the last 5 hours


----------



## ZDngrfld

Here's my numbers on ypool:

2P X5650 - 20 threads 3.8GHz - 7.6699 shares/h
2P E5-2448L - 32 threads 2.0GHz - 8.4019 shares/h
2P E5-2650 - 32 threads 2.2GHz - 10.4723 shares/h
2P E5-2670v2 - 40 threads 2.8GHz - 16.0720 shares/h
4P Opteron 6172 - 48 threads 2.1GHz - 28.5428 shares/h

So it seems it prefers AMD. Usually my 2P V2 rig and my 4P are head-to-head, but the 4P is almost doubling the V2s performance... Maybe their miner isn't totally optimized. It looks like the repository has been updated a few days ago. I'll try cloning the source again and recompiling


----------



## beatfried

Are you on Linux or Windows?
I'm only asking because my 2P 2690v2s are only giving me 12, 16 and 14 shares/h


----------



## Callist0

i get around 8 shares/h with my FX6300 but it only equates to around 2 coins/day


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> Are you on Linux or Windows?
> I'm only asking because my 2P 2690v2s are only giving me 12, 16 and 14 shares/h


Linux


----------



## rickyman0319

how do mine solo with this coin?

whatis the command for it?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do mine solo with this coin?
> 
> whatis the command for it?


you really shouldnt , unless you have thousands of cores. join a pool. normally you can only solo at the very beginning of a launch with low GPUs or cpus.

I have 5 coins now, only using 4 cores from my 1045t amd.


----------



## Krusher33

6 cores on my 8350 @ 4.9 ghz and ypool is saying I'm doing 5.175 s/h.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> I really can't help you about mining. I just can tell you this:
> In almost every application (I don't know about mining, but I know about Database Servers and expecially VMWare ESX (and I mean a real ESX Environment not a "homelab"), the equally priced xeon will outperfom a opteron by far. So just go intel, but also here, i wouldn't know if I'd go for the E5-2697 v2 (12c/2.70GHy) or the E5-2687W v2 (8c/3.40GHz).
> Whats your Budget?
> 
> About your other questions, I'm totally new to mining, but I think the 'Problem' ist, that the coin didn't hit a big exchange until now. Thats coming, i'm sure but I think its okay so atm. Once hes on one of the "big" exchanges like cryptsy or bter he'd be known.
> Also I think its nice that theres only a limitted number of coins minable, thats gonna push the price, which is, for us miners, a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I have to justify my numbers before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had an eye on it and saw, I made 14 Riecoins in the last 5 hours


Well my budget is under 2500!
Mostly for game servers.
But essentially what I am doing is priority mining over game server for time being.

You got alot of coins quick-___- im jelly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Here's my numbers on ypool:
> 
> 2P X5650 - 20 threads 3.8GHz - 7.6699 shares/h
> 2P E5-2448L - 32 threads 2.0GHz - 8.4019 shares/h
> 2P E5-2650 - 32 threads 2.2GHz - 10.4723 shares/h
> 2P E5-2670v2 - 40 threads 2.8GHz - 16.0720 shares/h
> 4P Opteron 6172 - 48 threads 2.1GHz - 28.5428 shares/h
> 
> So it seems it prefers AMD. Usually my 2P V2 rig and my 4P are head-to-head, but the 4P is almost doubling the V2s performance... Maybe their miner isn't totally optimized. It looks like the repository has been updated a few days ago. I'll try cloning the source again and recompiling


Wow thanks actual results finally!
You know how hard it was to find something almost noone posts using Opterons!!! Like people dont know they exist!

Do you have a quad socket for those 4 chips? or x2 dual socket?

Also what i seem to be amazed by your results is that even though you have 48 threads, your chip is clocked at 2.1 and still beats the 40 T 2.8 E5 v2.
8 T diffrience should NOT account to a loss of 12-14 Shares/h if anything it shoulda been closer to 24 at least. I guess it really isnt optimized.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

AVX makes a lot of difference. Increases the amount of parallelism by 2x compared to SSE. There is also the fact that the 6172 have 48 real FPUs while the E5 v2 is faking 20 of them to keep the pipeline filled. Then there is 4x Triple channel vs 2x Quad.

Basically a worst case scenario for the v2s


----------



## rickyman0319

how do I take adavange of avx with 4770k cpu?

what is the setting for it?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Wow thanks actual results finally!
> You know how hard it was to find something almost noone posts using Opterons!!! Like people dont know they exist!
> Do you have a quad socket for those 4 chips? or x2 dual socket?


No problem. It's a quad socket setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> AVX makes a lot of difference. Increases the amount of parallelism by 2x compared to SSE. There is also the fact that the 6172 have 48 real FPUs while the E5 v2 is faking 20 of them to keep the pipeline filled. Then there is 4x Triple channel vs 2x Quad.
> 
> Basically a worst case scenario for the v2s


4x Quad channel







. I've been thinking about some 16-core 6200s to take advantage of AVX. Maybe I'll just end up building another server... Who knows


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Oh, that's new to me. Always thought it was triple channel.

For mining you'd probably benefit from the 2x INT units in the Interlagos modules. For folding or FP32/64 I think 6100s might be better since they have 48 FPUs vs 32 on the 6200/6300 along with lower IPC (assuming 4-way)


----------



## istudy92

So then this leads to the question and a possible answer to my question.
So then..a quad 16 core would be way better than quad 12 core? LOL (joking)

No but on a serious note,

What is INT units, and AVX and FPU and such in a nut shell?

update: oh boy guess what i did just now, bought myself 3 16 core AMD Opteron 6376. SMH i wonder how much it would give in primecoin daily. 0.0


----------



## TheBlademaster01

6376 are good processors. Which board did you get?

And INT means integer unit, AVX is a vector instruction set and FPU a floating point unit.

Mining is integer arithmetics. Cryptography, SHA-256, primes, logic tests etc. AMD's module as used in Bulldozer and Piledriver can use both Integer units per module to their full extent. A 16 core AMD CPU has 8 modules with 2 Integer units (INT) per module but only 1 floating point unit (FPU) per module. For [email protected], which is single/double precision floating point arithmetics, this construction is less ideal vs Magny Cours which has 48 real FPUs marketed as cores.

To give CPUs more parallelism, so to handle more data at once, they use SIMD (Single Instruction Multiple Data). The processors only need to decode an instruction (which takes time and uses cache) once to perform the same operation on multiple, parallel, independent points of data. AVX supports up to 256-bit SIMD vectors. So a single core can handle 256/sizeof(INT) = 256/32 = 8 integer unit (can also be floating point) data points at once while using AVX instead of just 1 integer. SSE handles 128-bit vectors or 4 INT/FPU. This only gives a significant speedup if the data is parallel though.

For example a GTX 780 Ti has 90 real processors, but it uses 1024-bit (32 FPU) wide SIMD to be capable of handling 2880 FPUs at once. AMD 290X has 176 real processors that use 512-bit (16 FPU) wide SIMD to cope with 2816 FPUs at once. In that sense ZDngr's E5 v2 chips have 20 real cores, with AVX it has 256-bit wide SIMD so it is capable of handling 80 FPUs at once. GPU vendors would list it as an 80 core GPU.


----------



## istudy92

I hope they are good processors =p if they end up mining good I may get a 4th one. I feel mining MAY be profitable because I have free electricity from college dorm I am debating whether to stick with RIC or go to XPM with these processors or to solo RIC.
MILKING EVERY PENNY OUTA THEM WOAHH!!

The board I got is Supermicro H8QGL-IF+ Quad Socket G34/ AMD SR5690/ DDR3 SWTX Server Motherboard. I was able to find one used for 500 bucks, then I found some guy who was downgrading his servers due to software licensing and was able to get a deal for 3 6376 16 cores at 500 bucks a pop! Saved myself a grand total of..950 USD which in turn can be used for a 4th 16 core=p

Ahh so it makes sense why AMD had better hasrates than my nvida back in the day lol. I am happy to have gotten a butterfly labs miner back in September made me good bitcoins 30gh/s somewhat sad it could not be used for litecoin.

So then how is it nvida GPUs can mine all of sudden with the cuda cores, the program enables them to do integer based calculations efficiently now?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No, simply better memory management. With CUDA the part of mapping the instructions and data to certain registers and buffer is better exposed than OpenCL. This means more efficient memory access and thus better performance.

Those are very good deals. And yes, if your electricity is free I'd get a quad G34 setup as well at those prices. Lucky


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No, simply better memory management. With CUDA the part of mapping the instructions and data to certain registers and buffer is better exposed than OpenCL. This means more efficient memory access and thus better performance.
> 
> Those are very good deals. And yes, if your electricity is free I'd get a quad G34 setup as well at those prices. Lucky


Yes unfortunatly the person only had 3 CPUS opposed to 4..so then I may have to buy full priced one for 740 after tax...I feel like it is not worth it, as the depreciation cost after opening the CPU would go down to 600, then by the time im done using it AMD may come out with there new line of opterons, i mean they are due to come out with one soon arn't they?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

They really need to. Intel doesn't have any competition at all and the prices reflect that. Nearly $3k for an E5-2697v2? And the price for an E7-8870v2 is just obscene.


----------



## ZDngrfld

This is as new as it gets.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> This is as new as it gets.


Im guessing those wont come out anytime soon eh?

On other news,

https://www.mintpal.com/market/RIC/BTC

each coin is worth aroudn 8/10 of a dollar!

But only 2BTC trade thus far =[

30 coins here so far =p nothing like @zdngrfld tho ha

Question


When I am mining most the time its at 89% usage at 3.98 clock, I have my CPU OC at 4.4 as you can see.
I even change prioity to normal or above normal and it never hits above 89% (91% as high it goes when im opening other programs)

Any fix to this??


----------



## beatfried

Spoiler: Quote istudy



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Im guessing those wont come out anytime soon eh?
> 
> On other news,
> 
> https://www.mintpal.com/market/RIC/BTC
> 
> each coin is worth aroudn 8/10 of a dollar!
> 
> But only 2BTC trade thus far =[
> 
> 30 coins here so far =p nothing like @zdngrfld tho ha
> 
> Question
> 
> 
> When I am mining most the time its at 89% usage at 3.98 clock, I have my CPU OC at 4.4 as you can see.
> I even change prioity to normal or above normal and it never hits above 89% (91% as high it goes when im opening other programs)
> 
> Any fix to this??





looks like you started the miner with the parameter -t 7 or something?
can you switch the view to logical processors? (right click on the graph > change graph to)
looks like this for my workstation:

oh, I just saw thats useless. It will show ~90% on every logical core.

//I just saw that pretty much of your memory is used. What else is running on your machine?


----------



## istudy92

Yeap 90% across the board

I have it at -t 8

Also I have just webbrowser tabs open, however I have tested it with no programs running and it still achieves to be at 90% 0.o which makes no sense to me.

Also no CPU usage by any other programs what so ever.

Even if i have almost minimal memory usage >1gb it still runs at 89% or 3.98 ghz -___-

Side note:

http://rieforum.com/index.php

Riecoin forums are up


----------



## beatfried

Maybe its a problem with your overclock?
I'm just fishing in the dark... maybe some kind of driver problem? bios?
Have you tried using Linux?

From my experience now in every sort of mining, Linux is the better alternative. Here, same cpus:
Windows:

Linux:


Same in GPU Mining... I had an Increase of almost 10% from Windows to Linux with the same settings...

Oh, a question:
Can someone tell me what 2Ch, 3Ch and 4Ch means?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

2Ch are constellations of 2 primes, 3Ch are constellations of 3 primes and 4Ch are constellations of 4 primes.

I believe 5Ch (constellations of 5 primes) give you a share and 6Ch are the constellations we are looking for. Those should give you a block. 5 and 6 are checked over at ypool though.


----------



## Krusher33

*grumbles* Bastards with their $1m servers. *grumbles*


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> Maybe its a problem with your overclock?
> I'm just fishing in the dark... maybe some kind of driver problem? bios?
> Have you tried using Linux?
> 
> From my experience now in every sort of mining, Linux is the better alternative. Here, same cpus:
> Windows:
> 
> Linux:
> 
> 
> Same in GPU Mining... I had an Increase of almost 10% from Windows to Linux with the same settings...
> 
> Oh, a question:
> Can someone tell me what 2Ch, 3Ch and 4Ch means?


You know iv been trying to learn how to double boot with linux on my system any tips how i can learn?
I downloaded linix and it shows up on my homescreen but never worked..sigh

Also on side note, I did check that everything was updated so thats a check.

I did put the CPU and had it at defult but it did not change a thing.

*HOWEVER* something interesting that I came across is that I changed my OC around.
I orginally had a multiplier at 22~ with 200 Bus speed.

When i changed it to 220 bus speed and 20 multiplier I recieved a .1Ghz improvement (which is alot) now it runs at 94% capacity.


I will be attempting to increase bus to 230-240 and decrease clock multiplier in order to test out whether I get 99% or even 100%

Any idea why this would be happening? Whats the correlation between clock mult. & bus speed in terms of calculations?


----------



## beatfried

Spoiler: TheBlademaster01



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 2Ch are constellations of 2 primes, 3Ch are constellations of 3 primes and 4Ch are constellations of 4 primes.
> 
> I believe 5Ch (constellations of 5 primes) give you a share and 6Ch are the constellations we are looking for. Those should give you a block. 5 and 6 are checked over at ypool though.





thank you for the explanation. that makes sense










Spoiler: istudy92



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> You know iv been trying to learn how to double boot with linux on my system any tips how i can learn?
> I downloaded linix and it shows up on my homescreen but never worked..sigh
> 
> Also on side note, I did check that everything was updated so thats a check.
> 
> I did put the CPU and had it at defult but it did not change a thing.
> 
> *HOWEVER* something interesting that I came across is that I changed my OC around.
> I orginally had a multiplier at 22~ with 200 Bus speed.
> 
> When i changed it to 220 bus speed and 20 multiplier I recieved a .1Ghz improvement (which is alot) now it runs at 94% capacity.
> 
> 
> I will be attempting to increase bus to 230-240 and decrease clock multiplier in order to test out whether I get 99% or even 100%
> 
> Any idea why this would be happening? Whats the correlation between clock mult. & bus speed in terms of calculations?






I'm sorry but I really can't help you with amd cpus :/

About dualboot: I'm not really helpfull at that to







but important is to install Windows first, then Linux and then the Bootmanager. Don't install the bootmanager in the mbr, install it at /boot or root and modify it to your needs. (oh yeah... I suck at teaching sorry :/)

Another picture: Exact same Workstation, lower one with windows, upper one with linux:


----------



## TheBlademaster01

This is mine in ubuntu



Q9550 just because


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> This is mine in ubuntu
> 
> 
> 
> Q9550 just because


my 980M i7 does 1 Share/H sometimes 1.5 lol smh

That E5 of yours, is it 14s/h constant?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, I can take another screenshot if you want.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, I can take another screenshot if you want.


Nope its fine I was just wondering, because I hit around 10 shares/h on my 8 core when I find a share. then goes back to 4-3 s/h

What does s/h signify though?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Shares per hour. That is your real production.

For me it shoots up to 21 sh/h or go as low as 13.5 sh/h but 14-15 sh/h is average.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Shares per hour. That is your real production.
> 
> For me it shoots up to 21 sh/h or go as low as 13.5 sh/h but 14-15 sh/h is average.


Well yes I know about Share hour, but how exactly does s/h translate into coins?

like 1s/h = 1 coin an hour (obviously this is not true)?

What is X s/h equivalent to?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Depends on how many blocks the pool finds and how strong the net is.

The net is currently rated at 12.5 sh/s so you should multiply that by 3600 and divide your share rate over that. Then multiply that fraction by the amount of blocks found.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Depends on how many blocks the pool finds and how strong the net is.
> 
> The net is currently rated at 12.5 sh/s so you should multiply that by 3600 and divide your share rate over that. Then multiply that fraction by the amount of blocks found.


+1 for all the info from past 2 days!

so I get around 14 s/h

12.35 shares/sec ==> shares/hour:
12.35* 60= 741 share/minute*60=44460 share/hour.

44460 s/h / 15 s/h =2964 or you ment 15s/h / 44460 ==>.000337

(I am guessing its the .000337 lol)

If so .000337*26 blocks (this hour) ==>*.008771*

.008771 <--- what does this number represent? I believe I did calculations wrong because that amount of coins is impossible doesnt match what I have/get in 1 hour

update:

If I multiply

.008771* 471 (blocks found in 24 hours) I get 4.13 RIC. <<<<=== This number seems about right (or near) although its still not near to what my actual

however if I use 48 hours blocks (1099 blocks found in 48 hours ypool) I get 9.6 RIC<---this seems more accurate. Wish more data could exist beyond 48 hours.

Update 2:

So if anyone wants to calculate what they are getting just use the formula


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1) A * 3600 = #


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







2) D / # = X

3) X* H*50 (each block valued at 50 RIC (Assuming no orphans))= ~ RIC/h

4) X * B*50 = RIC per that day
or
X * C*50 = RIC per those 2 days


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, I meant this

You have 15 s/h, the net has 44460 s/h. You produce at 15/44460 = 0.000337 the rate of the net.

The net finds 26 blocks per hour each valued at 50 RIC. So 1300 RIC per hour (assuming no orphans).

You get 0.000337 * 1300 RIC/h = ~0.4 RIC/h


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, I meant this
> 
> You have 15 s/h, the net has 44460 s/h. You produce at 15/44460 = 0.000337 the rate of the net.
> 
> The net finds 26 blocks per hour each valued at 50 RIC. So 1300 RIC per hour (assuming no orphans).
> 
> You get 0.000337 * 1300 RIC/h = ~0.4 RIC/h


Good stuff!

I guess I made a small visual walk through above with your info hopefully it has no mistakes on my previous post.


----------



## Caldeio

I have just about 10 coins with my 1045t CPU. What does a 4770k get?


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I have just about 10 coins with my 1045t CPU. What does a 4770k get?


4.2-4.6 S/h at 4.5ghtz on average


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> 4.2-4.6 S/h at 4.5ghtz on average


Thank you







Not bad at all! How many threads?

2.5 for me, I'm running 4 threads.


----------



## istudy92

8 threads because of hyperthread!
Although my 8320 is kicking its butt most the time.


----------



## istudy92

Hey guys I need some quick help.

Yesterday my SSD just failed on me randomly which held my 8.1 OS.

I have an RMA so I will be getting a new SSD 10-15 days from now.. YAY..

I have begun to attempt a linux mint 16 live USB boot (my 1st time doing any of this kinda koolish for me experience wise, and troubleshooting for over an hour figuring out why my mouse/keyboard wouldnt fucntion(gata active IOOME or w/e on bios for FXA ud3 specific mobo-___-))

I now need assistance on how to using the ypool linux miner. I see soo many files, and NOTHING looks like the windows version which you download extract and boom bam done.

Could anyone let me know how its set up. (and if its possible via live boot)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

@istudy92

> in terminal

git clone https://github.com/clintar/xptMiner.git

cd xptMiner/

make

nano ricminer.sh

> copy paste this in there (also includes an infinite loop to deal with ypool time-outs that seem to kill the miner in linux)

#!/bin/sh
while [ 1 ]
do
./xptminer -o http://ypool.net -u username.worker -p password -t threads

echo "Client has been restarted"
done

Ctrl + x -> Y -> enter

> proceed through terminal

chmod +x ricminer.sh

./ricminer.sh


----------



## istudy92

edit:

[email protected] ~/xptMiner $ make
g++ -c -Wall -Wextra -std=c++0x -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include -IxptMiner/includes/ -IxptMiner/OpenCL xptMiner/ticker.cpp -o xptMiner/ticker.o
make: g++: Command not found
make: *** [xptMiner/ticker.o] Error 127

I opened up terminal.

I input the

1) git clone https://github.com/clintar/xptMiner.git

However it did not work and said I needed something.. sudo soemthing (forgot)

I input the sudo code, and I ASSUME it essentially installed a library of some sort correct?

So then I proceeded to step 1 once again

It worked.

2) cd xptminer/

3) make now this is where an error showed up

[email protected] ~/xptMiner $ make
g++ -c -Wall -Wextra -std=c++0x -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include -IxptMiner/includes/ -IxptMiner/OpenCL xptMiner/ticker.cpp -o xptMiner/ticker.o
make: g++: Command not found
make: *** [xptMiner/ticker.o] Error 127
'

Is this where I input my own data? if so what data input?

I did everything else bypassing error to see if it was just more code needed but I guess I need to fix the make step 1st!

Okay I think i did mistake on inputing my username data and such, the file is open in terminal how can I edit it?

lol learning curve ima monkey ima learn!!

update:
I was able to figure out how to edit the username and such inside the code within terminal I guess you cant mouse click to the location but use arrow keys?

I input all the rest of code and it began to run and said "error xptMiner not found" and just went on a loop

ps. does "<" represent when to press enter? or there is no significance to it


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No, okay. That doesn't work. You need to install a couple of dependencies. make is basically building (compiling) the miner. If that doesn't follow through you won't get the miner.

Try this in a terminal

sudo apt-*get* install git g++ build-essential autoconf automake make qmake sudo apt-*get* install libboost-all-dev libssl-dev libdb4.8 miniupnpc qt4-qmake libqt4-dev libdb4.8-util sudo apt-*get* install libdb++-dev libminiupnpc-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libgmp-dev

and

sudo apt-*get* install libgmp3-dev libcurl4-* libcurl4-openssl-dev yasm ncurses-*base* sudo apt-*get* build-dep libcurl3

and try the make step again.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No, okay. That doesn't work. You need to install a couple of dependencies. make is basically building (compiling) the miner. If that doesn't follow through you won't get the miner.
> 
> Try this in a terminal
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-[B]get[/B] install git g++ build-essential autoconf automake make qmake sudo apt-[B]get[/B] install libboost-all-dev libssl-dev libdb4.8 miniupnpc qt4-qmake libqt4-dev libdb4.8-util sudo apt-[B]get[/B] install libdb++-dev libminiupnpc-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libgmp-dev
> 
> and
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-[B]get[/B] install libgmp3-dev libcurl4-* libcurl4-openssl-dev yasm ncurses-[B]base[/B] sudo apt-[B]get[/B] build-dep libcurl3
> 
> and try the make step again.


after placing each other those 2 codes above.

E: Unable to locate package apt-get
E: Unable to locate package build-dep

I get that.

I then proceeded with the make and each step and xptminer is still not found and has been restarted loop.

Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
Package libdb4.8 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
However the following packages replace it:
db4.8-util:i386 db4.8-util

E: Unable to locate package qmake
E: Unable to locate package apt-get
E: Unable to locate package install
E: Package 'libdb4.8' has no installation candidate
E: Unable to locate package libdb4.8-util
E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libdb4.8-util'
E: Unable to locate package apt-get
E: Unable to locate package install

then i input

Code:



Code:


[sudo apt-get install libgmp3-dev libcurl4-* libcurl4-openssl-dev yasm ncurses-base sudo apt-get build-dep libcurl3

and only get

E: Unable to locate package apt-get
E: Unable to locate package install

*ps.
Putting "make"
still output same results as previous post. with error*

g++ -c -Wall -Wextra -std=c++0x -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include -IxptMiner/includes/ -IxptMiner/OpenCL xptMiner/ticker.cpp -o xptMiner/ticker.o
make: g++: Command not found
make: *** [xptMiner/ticker.o] Error 127

Also would it matter than I am booted via USB live boot and not an installed version?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Is the OP guide still up to date?
I have some Windows based i7's and i5's I'd like to try this out on.

Here's my situation.
I currently have an account with ypool because of my PTS miners. (lacrossewacker)
I've downloaded the xptminer from the OP, selected the 64bit miner, and put "lacrossewacker" where it says for me to put my username.
The miner fails when I start it up though saying it's a "invalid username or password"

Am I supposed to activate something on ypool for this?


----------



## Caldeio

I'm stilling mining this on my cpu. almost 15 coins!


----------



## navynuke499

Would my 32 core 4P system be worth running? any profit to be made with something like this at this point?


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Is the OP guide still up to date?
> I have some Windows based i7's and i5's I'd like to try this out on.
> 
> Here's my situation.
> I currently have an account with ypool because of my PTS miners. (lacrossewacker)
> I've downloaded the xptminer from the OP, selected the 64bit miner, and put "lacrossewacker" where it says for me to put my username.
> The miner fails when I start it up though saying it's a "invalid username or password"
> 
> Am I supposed to activate something on ypool for this?


You need to click where it says PTS and change it to RIC, from there you need to create a worker.

Each coin has its own worker username.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> You need to click where it says PTS and change it to RIC, from there you need to create a worker.
> 
> Each coin has its own worker username.


so my ypool username is lacrossewacker. I just created a worker for RieCoin called testlaptop

Is this what my mine.bat file should look like?

xptMiner.exe -o ypool.net -u lacrossewacker.testlaptop -p x -t 4
pause

I'm getting the same error. Invalid user/password


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> so my ypool username is lacrossewacker. I just created a worker for RieCoin called testlaptop
> 
> Is this what my mine.bat file should look like?
> 
> xptMiner.exe -o ypool.net -u lacrossewacker.testlaptop -p x -t 4
> pause
> 
> I'm getting the same error. Invalid user/password


now you must add a port next to ypool.net:8080-8087 or 10034 (you may pick any of those numbers as per ypool port options)

ie

mine is

xptMiner.exe -o ypool.net:8086 -u istudy92.istudy921 -p somepassword -t 8
pause

Your missing a password unless "x" is your password or you just crossed it off.

so essentially just add a port with semicolon and a port number with password assigned to that worker on ypool


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> now you must add a port next to ypool.net:8080-8087 or 10034 (you may pick any of those numbers as per ypool port options)
> 
> ie
> 
> mine is
> 
> xptMiner.exe -o ypool.net:8086 -u istudy92.istudy921 -p somepassword -t 8
> pause
> 
> Your missing a password unless "x" is your password or you just crossed it off.
> 
> so essentially just add a port with semicolon and a port number with password assigned to that worker on ypool


thank you very much.

just set up like 10 clients or so


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> thank you very much.
> 
> just set up like 10 clients or so


Np have fun mining today has been a great day to mine. ALOT of shares today.
My laptop would only do on average 2-3 its doing 6 s/h on average today.

on website its been at 17shares/s most of the day. opposed to the average 11-12


----------



## Caldeio

yeah im getting 4.5831 share/h now compared to 2.5


----------



## lacrossewacker

Getting 25 shares right now. Anybody here experience scenarios where using 3 cores out of 4 works better than stressing all 4?

I have some i5's and I see the ones on all 4 getting like 2.5 shares while the ones just using 3 cores is getting a little over 4 shares.


----------



## istudy92

570 shares within past 24 hours compared to 430 yesterday thats a big improvement who the heck knows why 0.o URGH AND MY COMPUTER IS DOWN =[ ==[ stupid ssd...avoid sandisk...shoulda gotten 840 pro..smh.

On side note

Riecoin was worth 90 cents, then 70 now around 60 cents each as per mintpal.

Dont undersell guys!! =] hold hold hold hold!


----------



## MrGuvernment

trying to set this up myself, but ypool.net seems so flakey it stay up long enough for me to do anything!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> after placing each other those 2 codes above.
> 
> E: Unable to locate package apt-get
> E: Unable to locate package build-dep
> 
> I get that.
> 
> I then proceeded with the make and each step and xptminer is still not found and has been restarted loop.
> 
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> Package libdb4.8 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
> is only available from another source
> However the following packages replace it:
> db4.8-util:i386 db4.8-util
> 
> E: Unable to locate package qmake
> E: Unable to locate package apt-get
> E: Unable to locate package install
> E: Package 'libdb4.8' has no installation candidate
> E: Unable to locate package libdb4.8-util
> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libdb4.8-util'
> E: Unable to locate package apt-get
> E: Unable to locate package install
> 
> then i input
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [sudo apt-get install libgmp3-dev libcurl4-* libcurl4-openssl-dev yasm ncurses-base sudo apt-get build-dep libcurl3
> 
> and only get
> 
> E: Unable to locate package apt-get
> E: Unable to locate package install
> 
> *ps.
> Putting "make"
> still output same results as previous post. with error*
> 
> g++ -c -Wall -Wextra -std=c++0x -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include -IxptMiner/includes/ -IxptMiner/OpenCL xptMiner/ticker.cpp -o xptMiner/ticker.o
> make: g++: Command not found
> make: *** [xptMiner/ticker.o] Error 127
> 
> Also would it matter than I am booted via USB live boot and not an installed version?


I think it's more of a problem that I'm not sure what needs to be installed before you can do what I listed.

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get install

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get update

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get dist-upgrade

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get upgrade

Then try the lines again, and then the one in my initial post


----------



## navynuke499

Anyone have input on if this would be a worthwhile coin to mine on a 4P Opteron system?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Currently the coin is not worth much, but a 4P should do well (6128s I assume?)


----------



## lacrossewacker

Are we just mining this coin with the hope that the bigger exchanges may eventually pick it up and put RieCoin on the map?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Are we just mining this coin with the hope that the bigger exchanges may eventually pick it up and put RieCoin on the map?


That's what I was doing. Today I'm going to this coin http://www.cryptocoinscalendar.com/ai1ec_event/appcoin-app/?instance_id=177. Get's released in 30 mins. gonna solo mine it, on my cpu until tomorrow.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Currently the coin is not worth much, but a 4P should do well (6128s I assume?)


yes, 6128s and I can bring them up to 2.5GHz without any issues


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I think it's more of a problem that I'm not sure what needs to be installed before you can do what I listed.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get install
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get update
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get upgrade
> 
> Then try the lines again, and then the one in my initial post


I will do so later if it fails then oh well lol
Back to windows OS

eww app coin sounds like a rip off lol


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> @istudy92
> 
> > in terminal
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> git clone https://github.com/clintar/xptMiner.git
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd xptMiner/
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> make
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nano ricminer.sh
> 
> > copy paste this in there (also includes an infinite loop to deal with ypool time-outs that seem to kill the miner in linux)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> while [ 1 ]
> do
> ./xptminer -o http://ypool.net -u username.worker -p password -t threads
> 
> echo "Client has been restarted"
> done
> 
> Ctrl + x -> Y -> enter
> 
> > proceed through terminal
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> chmod +x ricminer.sh
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./ricminer.sh


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> edit:
> 
> [email protected] ~/xptMiner $ make
> g++ -c -Wall -Wextra -std=c++0x -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include -IxptMiner/includes/ -IxptMiner/OpenCL xptMiner/ticker.cpp -o xptMiner/ticker.o
> make: g++: Command not found
> make: *** [xptMiner/ticker.o] Error 127
> 
> I opened up terminal.
> 
> I input the
> 
> 1) git clone https://github.com/clintar/xptMiner.git
> 
> However it did not work and said I needed something.. sudo soemthing (forgot)
> 
> I input the sudo code, and I ASSUME it essentially installed a library of some sort correct?
> 
> So then I proceeded to step 1 once again
> 
> It worked.
> 
> 2) cd xptminer/
> 
> 3) make now this is where an error showed up
> 
> [email protected] ~/xptMiner $ make
> g++ -c -Wall -Wextra -std=c++0x -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include -IxptMiner/includes/ -IxptMiner/OpenCL xptMiner/ticker.cpp -o xptMiner/ticker.o
> make: g++: Command not found
> make: *** [xptMiner/ticker.o] Error 127
> '
> 
> Is this where I input my own data? if so what data input?
> 
> I did everything else bypassing error to see if it was just more code needed but I guess I need to fix the make step 1st!
> 
> Okay I think i did mistake on inputing my username data and such, the file is open in terminal how can I edit it?
> 
> lol learning curve ima monkey ima learn!!
> 
> update:
> I was able to figure out how to edit the username and such inside the code within terminal I guess you cant mouse click to the location but use arrow keys?
> 
> I input all the rest of code and it began to run and said "error xptMiner not found" and just went on a loop
> 
> ps. does "<" represent when to press enter? or there is no significance to it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No, okay. That doesn't work. You need to install a couple of dependencies. make is basically building (compiling) the miner. If that doesn't follow through you won't get the miner.
> 
> Try this in a terminal
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-[B]get[/B] install git g++ build-essential autoconf automake make qmake sudo apt-[B]get[/B] install libboost-all-dev libssl-dev libdb4.8 miniupnpc qt4-qmake libqt4-dev libdb4.8-util sudo apt-[B]get[/B] install libdb++-dev libminiupnpc-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libgmp-dev
> 
> and
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-[B]get[/B] install libgmp3-dev libcurl4-* libcurl4-openssl-dev yasm ncurses-[B]base[/B] sudo apt-[B]get[/B] build-dep libcurl3
> 
> and try the make step again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No, okay. That doesn't work. You need to install a couple of dependencies. make is basically building (compiling) the miner. If that doesn't follow through you won't get the miner.
> 
> Try this in a terminal
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-[B]get[/B] install git g++ build-essential autoconf automake make qmake sudo apt-[B]get[/B] install libboost-all-dev libssl-dev libdb4.8 miniupnpc qt4-qmake libqt4-dev libdb4.8-util sudo apt-[B]get[/B] install libdb++-dev libminiupnpc-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libgmp-dev
> 
> and
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-[B]get[/B] install libgmp3-dev libcurl4-* libcurl4-openssl-dev yasm ncurses-[B]base[/B] sudo apt-[B]get[/B] build-dep libcurl3
> 
> and try the make step again.
> 
> 
> 
> after placing each other those 2 codes above.
> 
> E: Unable to locate package apt-get
> E: Unable to locate package build-dep
> 
> I get that.
> 
> I then proceeded with the make and each step and xptminer is still not found and has been restarted loop.
> 
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> Package libdb4.8 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
> is only available from another source
> However the following packages replace it:
> db4.8-util:i386 db4.8-util
> 
> E: Unable to locate package qmake
> E: Unable to locate package apt-get
> E: Unable to locate package install
> E: Package 'libdb4.8' has no installation candidate
> E: Unable to locate package libdb4.8-util
> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libdb4.8-util'
> E: Unable to locate package apt-get
> E: Unable to locate package install
> 
> then i input
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [sudo apt-get install libgmp3-dev libcurl4-* libcurl4-openssl-dev yasm ncurses-base sudo apt-get build-dep libcurl3
> 
> and only get
> 
> E: Unable to locate package apt-get
> E: Unable to locate package install
> 
> *ps.
> Putting "make"
> still output same results as previous post. with error*
> 
> g++ -c -Wall -Wextra -std=c++0x -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include -IxptMiner/includes/ -IxptMiner/OpenCL xptMiner/ticker.cpp -o xptMiner/ticker.o
> make: g++: Command not found
> make: *** [xptMiner/ticker.o] Error 127
> 
> Also would it matter than I am booted via USB live boot and not an installed version?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> after placing each other those 2 codes above.
> 
> E: Unable to locate package apt-get
> E: Unable to locate package build-dep
> 
> I get that.
> 
> I then proceeded with the make and each step and xptminer is still not found and has been restarted loop.
> 
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> Package libdb4.8 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
> is only available from another source
> However the following packages replace it:
> db4.8-util:i386 db4.8-util
> 
> E: Unable to locate package qmake
> E: Unable to locate package apt-get
> E: Unable to locate package install
> E: Package 'libdb4.8' has no installation candidate
> E: Unable to locate package libdb4.8-util
> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libdb4.8-util'
> E: Unable to locate package apt-get
> E: Unable to locate package install
> 
> then i input
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [sudo apt-get install libgmp3-dev libcurl4-* libcurl4-openssl-dev yasm ncurses-base sudo apt-get build-dep libcurl3
> 
> and only get
> 
> E: Unable to locate package apt-get
> E: Unable to locate package install
> 
> *ps.
> Putting "make"
> still output same results as previous post. with error*
> 
> g++ -c -Wall -Wextra -std=c++0x -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include -IxptMiner/includes/ -IxptMiner/OpenCL xptMiner/ticker.cpp -o xptMiner/ticker.o
> make: g++: Command not found
> make: *** [xptMiner/ticker.o] Error 127
> 
> Also would it matter than I am booted via USB live boot and not an installed version?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's more of a problem that I'm not sure what needs to be installed before you can do what I listed.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get install
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get update
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get upgrade
> 
> Then try the lines again, and then the one in my initial post
Click to expand...

This is what ticks me off about linux lately. EVERY. SINGLE. COIN. gotta do this gazillion commands to get it working.


----------



## lacrossewacker

I just set up my 3 Azure servers (20 cores). So far though, I've gotten 14 RieCoins with 4 more unconfirmed. With all systems up and running I should be at about 20 RiCs a day










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## istudy92

are you on windows or linux?
amazing coins you got there=]
Tomorrow I will start to set up my 64 core miner i wonder what ill get0.o


----------



## lacrossewacker

W8, W7, and Server 2012 Datacenter.

Individually, neither of my miners are worth squat. Collectively though.....

hmmm 64 cores <3 AMD? Intel & hyperthreading?


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I think it's more of a problem that I'm not sure what needs to be installed before you can do what I listed.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get install
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get update
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get upgrade
> 
> Then try the lines again, and then the one in my initial post


I installed Linux mint 16 on my SSD and i I put the codes you posted.

same error after make.

0.o I am utterly confused.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> W8, W7, and Server 2012 Datacenter.
> 
> Individually, neither of my miners are worth squat. Collectively though.....
> 
> hmmm 64 cores <3 AMD? Intel & hyperthreading?


I will be doing amd Opteron 6376 4p. Prolly on windows 2012 server who knows


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> I installed Linux mint 16 on my SSD and i I put the codes you posted.
> 
> same error after make.
> 
> 0.o I am utterly confused.
> I will be doing amd Opteron 6376 4p. Prolly on windows 2012 server who knows


Im sure Linux would give me some more performance, I just didn't feel like wasting time going through trial and error right now.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Im sure Linux would give me some more performance, I just didn't feel like wasting time going through trial and error right now.


I can be your witness and evidence that it has not gone so well.
Blademaster has been at it helping thus far, but alas no solution to be found (not his fault prolly mine)

Now I am trying new linux systems idk what im doing to be honest..im jumping from ubunto to linux version 15..i was on 16 maybe on 15 it will work..idk IDK
sigh.

I wouldn't be in this mess but like I try to install windows 7 on my ssd and on win 7 set up, my SSD does NOT show up idk why..iv formated it so many times FAT, NSIS etc etc. fail..fail on every level this weekend.

SOrry i just want to rant right now


----------



## lacrossewacker

I can rant with you later. bed time. work in 7 hours


----------



## lacrossewacker

So currently there's nothing to do with these things except horde them?


----------



## beatfried

yeah... hord or dump them.. I'll hord.
Got about 400 atm about the same as if I'd soloed (found 8 blocks so far..)

Maybe you have to hord them pretty long... like bitcoins (since 2009







)


----------



## MrGuvernment

Hey all, didnt see this thread so will post this here as well.

Riecoin is my first mining experience, using xptminer for it and so far i am using


2x Intel Xeon E5 2960 2.9Ghz 8 Core + HT 32 threads - Just added today
2x Intel Xeon E5 2960 2.9Ghz 8 Core + HT 32 threads - be online in an hour or so
These 2 will be short term miners as they go into production in a week or 2.

Existing:

1x Intel Xeon E3 1230 3.2Ghz Quad Core + HT - 8 Threads
1x Intel Xeon E5 2620 2Ghz (around 2.2Ghz) 6 Core + HT 12 threads
2x Intel Xeon E5 2620 2Ghz 6 Core + HT 24 threads
2x Intel E5620 2.4Ghz Quad Core + HT 16 threads
2x AMD Opteron 2374H 2.19Ghz Quad Core - 8 threads
Intel i7-3930K 3.2Ghz 6 core + HT 12 threads
Intel i5 3350P 3.1Ghz Quad Core

See how it goes, so far after 3 days with the hardware above on Existing

BALANCE (RIC)
19.84081753
UNCONFIRMED (RIC)
3.70849255
SHARES
7.0000


----------



## lacrossewacker

Dang MrGuvermnet that's some sexy hardware you go there. You should definitely have some good numbers with that. I'm on my 2nd day right now and have 40 coins. Woo hooo i guess lol


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> So currently there's nothing to do with these things except horde them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> yeah... hord or dump them.. I'll hord.
> Got about 400 atm about the same as if I'd soloed (found 8 blocks so far..)
> 
> Maybe you have to hord them pretty long... like bitcoins (since 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGuvernment*
> 
> Hey all, didnt see this thread so will post this here as well.
> 
> Riecoin is my first mining experience, using xptminer for it and so far i am using
> 
> 
> 2x Intel Xeon E5 2960 2.9Ghz 8 Core + HT 32 threads - Just added today
> 2x Intel Xeon E5 2960 2.9Ghz 8 Core + HT 32 threads - be online in an hour or so
> These 2 will be short term miners as they go into production in a week or 2.
> 
> Existing:
> 
> 1x Intel Xeon E3 1230 3.2Ghz Quad Core + HT - 8 Threads
> 1x Intel Xeon E5 2620 2Ghz (around 2.2Ghz) 6 Core + HT 12 threads
> 2x Intel Xeon E5 2620 2Ghz 6 Core + HT 24 threads
> 2x Intel E5620 2.4Ghz Quad Core + HT 16 threads
> 2x AMD Opteron 2374H 2.19Ghz Quad Core - 8 threads
> Intel i7-3930K 3.2Ghz 6 core + HT 12 threads
> Intel i5 3350P 3.1Ghz Quad Core
> 
> See how it goes, so far after 3 days with the hardware above on Existing
> 
> BALANCE (RIC)
> 19.84081753
> UNCONFIRMED (RIC)
> 3.70849255
> SHARES
> 7.0000


Well lets hope we dont horde them for 4 years...lol
We need to create a Riecoin Union where we pledge to not dump and raise prices! LOL (does this even exist? is it even legal? would this even work?)

Also concernign your xeon cores mining 3 days for only 20 coins seems little0.0 iv mined 6 days and have gotten 50 coins 0.0 (16-20 cores total)


----------



## TheBlademaster01




----------



## MrGuvernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Well lets hope we dont horde them for 4 years...lol
> We need to create a Riecoin Union where we pledge to not dump and raise prices! LOL (does this even exist? is it even legal? would this even work?)
> 
> Also concernign your xeon cores mining 3 days for only 20 coins seems little0.0 iv mined 6 days and have gotten 50 coins 0.0 (16-20 cores total)


what are you using to mine yours?

i am at 38 total now, 18 since yesterday ad putting my larger ones online, i am not doing anything special for optimization using xptminer 64bit

xptMiner.exe -o http://ypool.net:8080 -u user.id -p pass -t 4 , 4 obvioulsy adjusted pending on cores.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Crap RieCoin can't be cool yet! Still need to horde!!!!!


----------



## lacrossewacker

So how long will you guys mine this before reallocating resources? Aka...when do you know if this one is worth it or not?


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Crap RieCoin can't be cool yet! Still need to horde!!!!!


Well bitcoin price droped to 400 USD so now riccoin is worth 1/4 of a dollar. And having more people know about it would help with selling..but mining may become harder;(


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Well bitcoin price droped to 400 USD so now riccoin is worth 1/4 of a dollar. And having more people know about it would help with selling..but mining may become harder;(


so now is a prime time to hurry up and mine some more RICs?


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> so now is a prime time to hurry up and mine some more RICs?


I am unsure
It's only a video, what matters is where that video was found and if this coin is being marketed

update on 90% usage:

So since my ssd gave out I borrowed a HHD from a friend and installed windows 7.

Now my miner runs at 100%, at 4.4 gz.

1 8.1 was faulty with this miner, OR my ssd was faulty and causing the 90% mining.


----------



## istudy92

quick question could a 4p mobo be run without a case? or what are the cons with that? (if any)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Many people run them naked or in a tray because of the exotic form factor (H8QGi)


----------



## istudy92

so then dust doesnt matter? only that the surface not be conductive correct?

How about yourself do you use a case?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Raven RV01

Dust accumulates everywhere given enough time really.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raven RV01
> 
> Dust accumulates everywhere given enough time really.


sniff sniff so beautiful =[

My next objective is to learn how to make custom water cooling!
How much does that rig range in cost?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Thanks









You could probably get the chips for 350-400 usd each from ebay. 600 usd for the board, 450 usd for the RAM. 780Ti would be around 600 usd new (gtx 470 is displayed in the pic)? 360 usd or so for the PSU. 150 usd for the sleeving. 100 usd for the HDDs and SSD. 400-500 usd for the loop + fans.

Around 3.5-4k usd I think. I didn't pay that much though. I got most parts used and for a good deal and even got some RAM and SSD for free from a very cool guy on this forum.


----------



## Krusher33

I noticed this morning that my RAM usage was 97%. Restarted my RIC pool miner and it dropped to 34%. What's that about? Memory leak?


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> quick question could a 4p mobo be run without a case? or what are the cons with that?


if you are really concerned, you can get a case made for it. caselabs was talking about making one a while ago to fit the 4P but i got tired of waiting and had danger den make me one.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> if you are really concerned, you can get a case made for it. caselabs was talking about making one a while ago to fit the 4P but i got tired of waiting and had danger den make me one.


Or just buy one made by Supermicro.


----------



## istudy92

Im not at all concerned about case, I did purchase for time being a 4U bracket 80 bucks on newegg. It was one that a OCN member made with 4p server guide.

Im not running the server HOWEVER I have come into a HUGE roadblcok...
I cant get the software to install I have windows server 2012 R2 and it doesnt regonize my damn HHD

it says "Windows cannot be installed to this disk." its the MOST ANNOYING THING EVER
like why!!!! urgh.

Anyone know how to fix this?

I would use linux but somehow I have no been able to trouble shoot it=/

Unless someone can help blade trouble shoot me with the linux.

I would use linix mint 15 if anything instead of 16 if that matters?



I know its an ugly mess it will be cleaned up after set up ha (just added picture to see my mess ha)

Im using my friend desktop to use the power button to turn on mobo lol Idk any other way at this point.


----------



## lacrossewacker

what the heck are those 3 things on your back wall?


----------



## Crizume

I think thats a picture mate


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Im not at all concerned about case, I did purchase for time being a 4U bracket 80 bucks on newegg. It was one that a OCN member made with 4p server guide.
> 
> Im not running the server HOWEVER I have come into a HUGE roadblcok...
> I cant get the software to install I have windows server 2012 R2 and it doesnt regonize my damn HHD
> 
> it says "Windows cannot be installed to this disk." its the MOST ANNOYING THING EVER
> like why!!!! urgh.
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> I would use linux but somehow I have no been able to trouble shoot it=/
> 
> Unless someone can help blade trouble shoot me with the linux.
> 
> I would use linix mint 15 if anything instead of 16 if that matters?
> 
> I know its an ugly mess it will be cleaned up after set up ha
> 
> Im using my friend desktop to use the power button to turn on mobo lol Idk any other way at this point.


I installed Hyper-V Server 2012 just fine on my H8QGi+-F when I was testing something for a client. I didn't adjust anything in the BIOS, just plugged in a hard drive and installed it. I'm not sure why you're having issues. Why can't you use Linux?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what the heck are those 3 things on your back wall?


Looks to be a picture of two turntables and a mixer


----------



## lacrossewacker

I'm stupid....


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I installed Hyper-V Server 2012 just fine on my H8QGi+-F when I was testing something for a client. I didn't adjust anything in the BIOS, just plugged in a hard drive and installed it. I'm not sure why you're having issues. Why can't you use Linux?
> Looks to be a picture of two turntables and a mixer


I have not used linux per say on this server set up YET. I have been testing Linux to mine on my PC with the help of blade I can not seem to mine with the help and code lines he gives me.

Do you have the code line set that I have to input into the terminal?

Also I will do two things right now
1st I will change the HDD, It currently holds 80gb, BUT supposedly you need more? Also it is old from like 2005 (but I was trying to do a cheap quick start up)
So I will change it to a 3tb newer version type HHD

2) If this then fails I will attempt to download Hyper-V 2012 and see if that works.

I somehow believe it may be the harddrive hindering installation of the OS.

Anyways this is the "BEST" solution I may have found. However i dont understand 1 bit on how to do such a modification of the files
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2830103


----------



## beatfried

Some ideas from my side:

- Drivers needed for the storage controller?
- More then one storage controller and you used the wrong?
- You need to plug the first disk in the right position?
- Disk partitioned / broken
- UEFI / BIOS compatibility issue?

80 GB is more than enough for Windows Server 2012. You need 32 GB.
But - can't you just continue the installation?


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> Some ideas from my side:
> 
> - Drivers needed for the storage controller?
> - More then one storage controller and you used the wrong?
> - You need to plug the first disk in the right position?
> - Disk partitioned / broken
> - UEFI / BIOS compatibility issue?
> 
> 80 GB is more than enough for Windows Server 2012. You need 32 GB.
> But - can't you just continue the installation?


if you open the link and see the picture of the error message thats what shows up when I try to use the HDD'

I have formated the HDD many times, outside the OS and within the OS.
I have also diskpart inside cmd.

I have done many things with no solution thus far. So at this point I feel maybe its HDD.

Update:
I am using USB boot, and will turn to CD boot.
I also found that the 80 GB HHD is FAULTY, as I switched to the new 3 tb and the start up and formating went smooth, HOWEVER now issue was i forgot to unplug the USB and it booted once again installation-__-


----------



## MrGuvernment

Was going to say make sure you only have 1 harddrive plugged in first.

i had this issue with new samsung SSDs and using a USB key to boot the install from, once you get to the part it ask you to install, unplug your USB key if your using that, once it lets you format the drive, plug the USB key back in and try,,


----------



## acabtp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I noticed this morning that my RAM usage was 97%. Restarted my RIC pool miner and it dropped to 34%. What's that about? Memory leak?


yes there is a memory leak in the 1.6 xptminer. i messaged jh00 (the dev) about it on ypool and he replied that it's a known issue to be fixed in the next release.


----------



## beatfried

https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/4000000268 Vote for Riecoin


----------



## rickyman0319

is there a profit calculator for riecoin?


----------



## Krusher33

Anybody else having problems with miner connecting to ypool?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, constant timeouts here


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, constant timeouts here


1+ for the help from past days on linux

Update on my progress:

Somehow my windows licenses (I have 2 server 2012 R2) did not work with the HDD i had IDK WHY!!!! grr...)(if anyone wants to buy them off me..pm me a fair offer..(dont know if this is allowed via non marketplace form IF SO SORRY for posting))

I then proceeded to use Linux Ubunto 13.10 or w/e.

I am doing this server in college dorm so i had to wait like 12 hours for MAC address to be approved and bam it worked.

Went to get miner and here is the FUNNY PART get read..get ready for this..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I never downloaded the zip file for the miner on github (idk if they was important but..i kinda forgot to orginally)



Now the miner went up and now im proceeding to use your loop thing.

So far with 48 cores I am able to hit 38 S/h and I plan to include 4th 16 core by tonight so I am estimating 50s/h =p...but back to 26s/h ..ehh soo low..

Do these numbers correlate closely to any of you?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Server in a college dorm? What did you do, trade your meal plans for a super computer???


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Server in a college dorm? What did you do, trade your meal plans for a super computer???


Hahaha nooo

I am an investor got good luck in some trades and I am able to afford this haha

Also not to mention that I was cutting ALOT of corners to make this thing cheap as possible.
mobo used 500USD
4 AMD CPU 500 Used each 2050~ (after shipping costs)
16gb ram from OCN member 120
No tax since I shipped it to NY and picked it up there 20$ toll and gas
I saved around 200 per CPU = 800
Saved 60 on ram = 60
Mobo = 350
Tax saved = 180~
Total savings =1350~

Total cost 2600~

PSU myself
GPU myself
HHD myself

Coins are worth ~1/2 USD, went up from 1/4 today one of the few times it has gone up since launch! This is really good news!! Also 7 BTC volume when average has been .5-1.5 BTC.
Good liquidity!! LETS GO LET GO RIE RIE RIEECOIN!!!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Holy crap really? How do you know?


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Holy crap really? How do you know?


https://www.mintpal.com/market/RIC/BTC

also
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=446703.1800 good place to follow

Im not much of a day to day price looker, but I do look at it and when I see something weird I search to see the news on why its moving around.
Reddit seems to be a good place sometimes.

I didnt know this link existed-__- for linux riecoin mining lol found it today.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466381/guide-ubuntu-riecoin-miner-qt-wallet-compilation/0_40


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Hahaha nooo
> 
> I am a stock investor / investor.
> 
> Back in the day I used to mine alot of litecoin with my 7950s and also had a butterfly labs for bitcoin as well as some stock money transfered to cryptocurrency then nov 27th came and poof I made a decent sum of money and saved the money for other coins I believe that may succeed just used w/e I made on dogecoin 2-3 weeks ago when it went up 33% on the machine hype for noo reason -__- . Not only that my friend chips in money and takes on more of the risk for selling hardware. Just hoping my reinvestment pays out to pay my college debt soon thats only reason I do all this mess ha and it worked once maybe could happen twice!
> 
> Also not to mention that I was cutting ALOT of corners to make this thing cheap as possible.
> mobo used 500USD
> 4 AMD CPU 500 Used each 2050~ (after shipping costs)
> 16gb ram from OCN member 120
> No tax since I shipped it to NY and picked it up there 20$ toll and gas
> I saved around 200 per CPU = 800
> Saved 60 on ram = 60
> Mobo = 350
> Tax saved = 180~
> Total savings =1350~
> 
> Total cost 2600~
> 
> PSU myself
> GPU myself
> HHD myself
> 
> Coins are worth ~1/2 USD, went up from 1/4 today one of the few times it has gone up since launch! This is really good news!! *Also 7 BTC volume when average has been .5-1.5 BTC.*
> Good liquidity!! LETS GO LET GO RIE RIE RIEECOIN!!!


Am I reading that part right?


----------



## istudy92




----------



## istudy92

Is ypool down constantly because today has been a really bad day to mine0.o


----------



## beatfried

yeah... its really annoying, i'm considering solo mining right now...
... can I expect the same amount of blocks as it shows up on ypool I found with Solomining?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Is ypool down constantly because today has been a really bad day to mine0.o


thank god these reconnect.......(windows)


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> yeah... its really annoying, i'm considering solo mining right now...
> ... can I expect the same amount of blocks as it shows up on ypool I found with Solomining?


I'd like to know this tooooooo as long as I can have multiple systems work towards the same pool for myself


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> thank god these reconnect.......(windows)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> yeah... its really annoying, i'm considering solo mining right now...
> ... can I expect the same amount of blocks as it shows up on ypool I found with Solomining?


Do you know how to install wallet and sync it to solo mine on linx?

nvm


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Do you know how to install wallet and sync it to solo mine on linx?


everything's pretty well documented. here for the wallet: https://github.com/riecoin/riecoin/blob/0.8.6-ric/INSTALL
aand here for the miner: http://sourceforge.net/projects/riecoin/files/cpuminer%20rminerd%203.0.0/?

is that enough?


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> everything's pretty well documented. here for the wallet: https://github.com/riecoin/riecoin/blob/0.8.6-ric/INSTALL
> aand here for the miner: http://sourceforge.net/projects/riecoin/files/cpuminer%20rminerd%203.0.0/?
> 
> is that enough?


I put nvm cause I found this I like being baby fed when it comes to linux at this point in my life LOL

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=446703.msg5086753#msg5086753


----------



## lacrossewacker

-edited-


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> My RIC output seems to be slowing down some. My AZURE trial just ended after 5 days of 20 AMD cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 154 coins in this past week. Averaged 22 coins a day. NEED MORE POWERRRRRRRRR


I might sign up for this trial, it's still 30 days right? I know they use a CC to signup does it charge anything to your account. I think I have like 2 bucks on my debit









I have 25 coins. Slowly working my way up


----------



## beatfried

yeah... f'in ypool.
constantly got like 80-100 Coins a day, but not even 50 the last two days with same difficulty -,- and they don't communicate. I tried clevermining.com with my gpus and they put a header on their website, that their service is degraded before I even notice. Thats how it should be!


----------



## istudy92

i started getting 30 coins a day...and damn server ypool just craps out WHEN I FINALLY GET MY DAMN 4p server up!!!!!!!
SKLAJDASHJDKLJASKLjd

They have to use tweeter more often for peace sakes


----------



## beatfried

i'd really like to move all my miners away from ypool, but I have to go snowboarding now







(haha, yeah.. 1st world problems







)
i'm gonna inform me about pools, maybe I'm gonna build my own, so I don't have to be patient with all this re***** out there that can't get their **** together -.- (like Zeitcoin launch, for which I got up at 5 in the morning and could mine 30 minutes after launch because of ****ed up pools.)


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> i'd really like to move all my miners away from ypool, but I have to go snowboarding now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (haha, yeah.. 1st world problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> i'm gonna inform me about pools, maybe I'm gonna build my own, so I don't have to be patient with all this re***** out there that can't get their **** together -.- (like Zeitcoin launch, for which I got up at 5 in the morning and could mine 30 minutes after launch because of ****ed up pools.)


i thought someone in this forum was planning on doing an OCN forum 0.0

GREAT we wont be able to mine effectively until tuesday....


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I might sign up for this trial, it's still 30 days right? I know they use a CC to signup does it charge anything to your account. I think I have like 2 bucks on my debit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 25 coins. Slowly working my way up


yeah nothing charged.

When you create your trial, each Virtual machine has a different price per usage. You can have as many virtual machines as you want, but there's a maximum of 20 CPU's. So you're best bet is to create a Miner1 (8 cores), Miner2 (8 cores), and a Miner3 (4 cores)

If you max it out like that, the trial will run out in like 5 days time, but you'll also be getting the maximum output as fast as possible.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Why would you split it up in 3 miners?


----------



## lacrossewacker

-edited-


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> http://www.windowsazure.com/en-us/pricing/calculator/?scenario=virtual-machines
> 
> Under Windows Virtual Machines, those are the options you have. Basically specific provisions.
> 
> XL is the biggest you can get with 8 cores (slow AMD ones), 14GB of RAM, and some storage space.


Pre-buying my 4p server, I used AWS EC2,

it was like 5 dollars an hour..SOO BAD.
not enough coins for that price.

I wonder if they would be more economical.

3 VM do become more economical compared to one big one BC if you do one big one they add alot of storage and memory (which you pay for in some way) and if you just do 3 small ones you get the CPU power but less memory and storage for a cheaper cost.

Oh wow 200$ free seems like a good deal..may start it tuesday for 24/7 use. Thats like 1 week for free mining.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Pre-buying my 4p server, I used AWS EC2,
> 
> it was like 5 dollars an hour..SOO BAD.
> not enough coins for that price.
> 
> I wonder if they would be more economical.
> 
> 3 VM do become more economical compared to one big one BC if you do one big one they add alot of storage and memory (which you pay for in some way) and if you just do 3 small ones you get the CPU power but less memory and storage for a cheaper cost.
> 
> Oh wow 200$ free seems like a good deal..may start it tuesday for 24/7 use. Thats like 1 week for free mining.


well if you run through the prices, maxing out at 20 cores will always be $1.8 an hour. That goes for 20 x 1 core VMs, 10 x 2 core VMs, 5 x 4 core VMs, and any combination of those. So you might as well squeeze all of your CPU hours into that small time frame.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> well if you run through the prices, maxing out at 20 cores will always be $1.8 an hour. That goes for 20 x 1 core VMs, 10 x 2 core VMs, 5 x 4 core VMs, and any combination of those. So you might as well squeeze all of your CPU hours into that small time frame.


Have you personally used it yet?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Have you personally used it yet?


I've used it twice









Two different live accounts, two different cards (Debit and Credit)

I just ended my trial last night. 8 cores get about 8-10 shares, while the 4 cores get half that. I'll that that for free!!!!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Shares per hour?


----------



## lacrossewacker

according to the miner yes. According to ypool though it's more like 4-5 shares/h for the 8 core, half that for the 4 core.

My trial is over now though so i'm back to 3 i7 3770k's and a few i5 2400s's


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> according to the miner yes. According to ypool though it's more like 4-5 shares/h for the 8 core, half that for the 4 core.
> 
> My trial is over now though so i'm back to 3 i7 3770k's and a few i5 2400s's


so you used it for how many hours?
just 200 USD worth, or i guess 400 USD worth of hours like ~200 hours at ~2 USD rate?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> so you used it for how many hours?
> just 200 USD worth, or i guess 400 USD worth of hours like ~200 hours at ~2 USD rate?


well trial ends when 1 of 2 factors are hit. Either you hit the end of the month, OR you run out of the $200 credit. Each instance of a machine is charged a certain rate per hour. At full load with 3 VM's, I was running about $27 a day worth of my credits.

Even though I still have 25 days left in my trial, I'm out of my free credits.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> well trial ends when 1 of 2 factors are hit. Either you hit the end of the month, OR you run out of the $200 credit. Each instance of a machine is charged a certain rate per hour. At full load with 3 VM's, I was running about $27 a day worth of my credits.
> 
> Even though I still have 25 days left in my trial, I'm out of my free credits.


Ima try it out next week then when everything becomes stable cause
these 2 days are deppressing as heck


----------



## PressQ

Hi all.

I managed to setup and running a solo miner on my notebook with the advised .conf and .bat files found here. So far the first miner is doing well and I thought of bring up my second idling notebook into mining at the same time but ended up with these error messages instead.

C:\rminerd_win32>C:\rminerd_win32/rminerd -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u user2 -p pass2 -t 4
[2014-03-02 16:52:06] allocated space for 49965 primes in table
[2014-03-02 16:52:06] using 43390 primes, largest prime in table is 524287
[2014-03-02 16:52:06] Binding thread 0 to cpu 0
[2014-03-02 16:52:06] 4 miner threads started, using 'primesr' algorithm.
[2014-03-02 16:52:06] Binding thread 3 to cpu 1
[2014-03-02 16:52:06] Binding thread 2 to cpu 0
[2014-03-02 16:52:06] Binding thread 1 to cpu 1
[2014-03-02 16:52:08] HTTP request failed: Failed connect to 127.0.0.1:28332; No error
[2014-03-02 16:52:08] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 30 seconds

I've changed the user and password for the second notebook that is accessing thru wireless while the first is by cable on the same router/moderm.

Any help on what is the fix for my second miner?


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PressQ*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I managed to setup and running a solo miner on my notebook with the advised .conf and .bat files found here. So far the first miner is doing well and I thought of bring up my second idling notebook into mining at the same time but ended up with these error messages instead.
> 
> C:\rminerd_win32>C:\rminerd_win32/rminerd -a primesr -o 127.0.0.1:28332 -u user2 -p pass2 -t 4
> [2014-03-02 16:52:06] allocated space for 49965 primes in table
> [2014-03-02 16:52:06] using 43390 primes, largest prime in table is 524287
> [2014-03-02 16:52:06] Binding thread 0 to cpu 0
> [2014-03-02 16:52:06] 4 miner threads started, using 'primesr' algorithm.
> [2014-03-02 16:52:06] Binding thread 3 to cpu 1
> [2014-03-02 16:52:06] Binding thread 2 to cpu 0
> [2014-03-02 16:52:06] Binding thread 1 to cpu 1
> [2014-03-02 16:52:08] HTTP request failed: Failed connect to 127.0.0.1:28332; No error
> [2014-03-02 16:52:08] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 30 seconds
> 
> I've changed the user and password for the second notebook that is accessing thru wireless while the first is by cable on the same router/moderm.
> 
> Any help on what is the fix for my second miner?


Does your 2nd miner have a wallet installed as well?
Is the username and password synced?


----------



## dougb62

I have a quick question. I am currently searching everything I can think of, but as I'm in a hurry, I thought I'd post here and see if an answer pops up before I find it elsewhere.

I have the gigabyte Z77x-UD5H mobo w/ 2x gtx 660's and am getting ~85,000 KH/s keccak, and 245 KH/s Scrypt per card (irrelevant). What I would like to do is (if I hurry b4 it's gone) install one of the new gxt 750ti's. But, I am not sure that this mobo will like the third card? Does anyone have any info on this? Anyone running more than 2 GPU's on this mobo?

Thanks!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Does your 2nd miner have a wallet installed as well?
> Is the username and password synced?


Doesn't work that way. If you're going to solo and use the rpc server you just need one with a wallet and point your other client to that wallet.

@PressQ: You have rpcport=28332 in your rieconf.conf file in %appdata%\riecoin? I hope you're planning to solo mine with quite a few machines. I had trouble finding blocks with 176 threads. I'd suggest joining a pool regardless.


----------



## PressQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Does your 2nd miner have a wallet installed as well?
> Is the username and password synced?


A separate wallet was installed/synced on the second notebook. The miner on the second the notebook is using its own username and password. Also minning with the default "setgenerate TRUE" is working since the CPU cycles shootup 100% (about 28 threads). And now I'm trying to figure out how to point this client as external miner to the wallet on the first notebook as said by ZDngrfld.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Doesn't work that way. If you're going to solo and use the rpc server you just need one with a wallet and point your other client to that wallet.
> 
> @PressQ: You have rpcport=28332 in your rieconf.conf file in %appdata%\riecoin? I hope you're planning to solo mine with quite a few machines. I had trouble finding blocks with 176 threads. I'd suggest joining a pool regardless.


On my first notebook running Window 7 (64-bit) I can find the %appdata%\riecoin directory and saved the .conf file there. But I can't find the same directory on the second notebook running Window 7 (32-bit) and ended up saving the .conf file in "C:\Program Files" where the folder for riecoin-qt. Is this the cause for the error and how to fix?

My attempt at solo minning is only curiosity and will revert back to ypool once it is stable without the connection failing every once awhile. Currently the expected average time to block for me is 2210071.131705. That's about 26 days if my understanding is correct.

BTW: what's the deal of waiting 45s to reconnect and the occassional pinging by xptminer to ypool?

Thanks for replying.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PressQ*
> 
> On my first notebook running Window 7 (64-bit) I can find the %appdata%\riecoin directory and saved the .conf file there. But I can't find the same directory on the second notebook running Window 7 (32-bit) and ended up saving the .conf file in "C:\Program Files" where the folder for riecoin-qt. Is this the cause for the error and how to fix?
> 
> My attempt at solo minning is only curiosity and will revert back to ypool once it is stable without the connection failing every once awhile. Currently the expected average time to block for me is 2210071.131705. That's about 26 days if my understanding is correct.
> 
> BTW: what's the deal of waiting 45s to reconnect and the occassional pinging by xptminer to ypool?
> 
> Thanks for replying.


Just point your second notebook at the first one if they're on the same network.

Code:



Code:


minerd -o [ip of first notebook]:28332 -u [rpcuser] -p [rpcpassword]


----------



## PressQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Just point your second notebook at the first one if they're on the same network.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> minerd -o [ip of first notebook]:28332 -u [rpcuser] -p [rpcpassword]


Wow, that's really cool for solo minning.

Code:



Code:


xptMiner -o [ip of first notebook]:ypool.net -u [rpcuser] -p [rpcpassword]

Would this work for pool minning too? I'm away from the notebooks so can't test it out yet.

Nice and thank you.


----------



## PressQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Just point your second notebook at the first one if they're on the same network.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> minerd -o [ip of first notebook]:28332 -u [rpcuser] -p [rpcpassword]


Wow, that's really cool for solo minning. I'm away from the notebooks now but could these also work for pool minning too with the "28332" modification on my second notebook? i.e.

xptMiner -o [ip of first notebook]:ypool.net -u [rpcuser] -p [rpcpassword]

Nice and thank you.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Just point your second notebook at the first one if they're on the same network.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> minerd -o [ip of first notebook]:28332 -u [rpcuser] -p [rpcpassword]


I suppose that only works if you're on the same network


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I suppose that only works if you're on the same network


port forwarding will solve that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PressQ*
> 
> Wow, that's really cool for solo minning. I'm away from the notebooks now but could these also work for pool minning too with the "28332" modification on my second notebook? i.e.
> 
> xptMiner -o [ip of first notebook]:ypool.net -u [rpcuser] -p [rpcpassword]
> 
> Nice and thank you.


no, xptminer uses a different protocol and won't work with the wallet.


----------



## istudy92

So I know this is along shot but maybe someone here knows the answer to this question before I make a new thread.

So I have x4 opteron 6376, 2.3.

From many links and threads I have read these chips hit 2.6 and 3.2 turbo however I have not been able to hit it once.
My mobo is a supermicro hg..something something (if this matters ill post it)

I do not know if its a software issue, or hardware, or heat.

How much watt PSU should a 4p mobo use/have?
What would be a temperature to be at turbo(if turbo is determined by heat)
any linux commands to be manipulating the clockspeed?

This guy below had same problem but i fixed it and was able to see a 2.3 clockspeed accurately
https://www.centos.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7513


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> So I know this is along shot but maybe someone here knows the answer to this question before I make a new thread.
> 
> So I have x4 opteron 6376, 2.3.
> 
> From many links and threads I have read these chips hit 2.6 and 3.2 turbo however I have not been able to hit it once.
> My mobo is a supermicro hg..something something (if this matters ill post it)
> 
> I do not know if its a software issue, or hardware, or heat.
> 
> How much watt PSU should a 4p mobo use/have?
> What would be a temperature to be at turbo(if turbo is determined by heat)
> any linux commands to be manipulating the clockspeed?
> 
> This guy below had same problem but i fixed it and was able to see a 2.3 clockspeed accurately
> https://www.centos.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7513


TurionPowerControl


----------



## omgkwik

1) is setting "setgenerate true -1" in debug windows similar to running "rminerd -a primesr -o" in cmd?

2) inside the .conf, what are those addnode for? ip address of which machine?

3) how can I setup private pool for a few of my machines using xptminer?
EDIT: This Q answered by ZDngrfld on post #625. Thanks

thanks


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> TurionPowerControl


welp
if this is true within that post...then im screwed. my 700w wont cut it.
Ima have to trade it for a 1000W.

Also that link u put it was for windows I could do the same for ubunto since it seemed they were talking about windows and also 62xx.

sigh, smh i must admit this is such a great learning experience once again. OCN better than college lol


----------



## ZDngrfld

TPC isn't for Windows. 62xx and 63xx utilize the same overclocking.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Just FYI, I just sent my 208 RIC to mintpal to invest in another coin. I'll still be mining RIC on my CPU's since its the only place they can play a part in, but that's about it. Should be about $75 for my RIC based on which exchange you look at. Definitely a good amount to invest in another coin


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Just FYI, I just sent my 208 RIC to mintpal to invest in another coin. I'll still be mining RIC on my CPU's since its the only place they can play a part in, but that's about it. Should be about $75 for my RIC based on which exchange you look at. Definitely a good amount to invest in another coin


If we start selling coins to reinvest to another coin we are hurting each other buy driving prices low. We need to keep demand high, and slowly sell at higher price one by one instead of all at once.

I am holding currently for this reason long term I guess.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> If we start selling coins to reinvest to another coin we are hurting each other buy driving prices low. We need to keep demand high, and slowly sell at higher price one by one instead of all at once.
> 
> I am holding currently for this reason long term I guess.


well I still get like 16 or so coins a day so I'll get back there at some point. My CPU's have no where else to go


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> well I still get like 16 or so coins a day so I'll get back there at some point. My CPU's have no where else to go


I guess so lol but each one is worth its weight long run!!
*crossed fingers* hopefully

Also you guys know how finding a block works?



It says I have found 5 blocks, so what share of coins do I get??
and if I did find blocks how come I do not show up on the "pool stats" for block finders?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I also have 5 but you don't get anything for them. Solo they would have been 50 RIC each.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I also have 5 but you don't get anything for them. Solo they would have been 50 RIC each.


why do i feel like this is sorta a bad thing?

I mean I understand the purpose of a pool is to share the blocks found in order to recieve constant coins, but..no small reward on blocks found is sorta a downer.
Sure one can make an argument statement that "the chances of finding blocks are minimal" however
if one makes 50 coins in 5 days...i found two blocks in 1 day..i woulda had 100 coins opposed to..like..10 coins a day.

Idk. Maybe im all wrong about this and being "greedy"


----------



## beatfried

thats the "thing" with the pools... I found already about ~30 blocks but got nowhere as much coins.
I I'd mined solo it could be that I found the same amount of blocks... or more... or less, thats the risk.

You got absolutley no risk with mining in pools...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

At least people are trying to get RiC on cryptsy and bter. Will be much better for prices.

https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/4000000268

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=502363.0


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> At least people are trying to get RiC on cryptsy and bter. Will be much better for prices.
> 
> https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/4000000268
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=502363.0


I hope soo too.

I did sell 200 coins though just to see how mintpal works,fees,speed etc.

It SEEMS like it is constant, fast, reliable thus far.
Speedy trades too (if there are buyers/sellers)

I have not proceeded to transferring out coins to a bigger marketplace yet though.


----------



## lacrossewacker

https://www.mintpal.com/market/RIC/BTC

if you have any RIC you better dump that crap now!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Not nearly what it should be. I also expect more.

Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## istudy92

just my luck i sold like 200 coins like a day ago-__- smh


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> just my luck i sold like 200 coins like a day ago-__- smh


I know!!

Still mining then though for my steady stream ( small) of BTC


----------



## TheBlademaster01

BTC38 will list Riecoin link

I think cryptsy and bter will follow soon


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I know!!
> 
> Still mining then though for my steady stream ( small) of BTC


It was your fault -__- I followed along LMAO (really i did follow)
When you mentioned u sold 200 i was like..AHH why not its only 200!

200 cost me .2 BTC-___-
cry.

Yeah when crypsy hits with RIC woot gana be great.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Yeah ill collect some for a while in that case









Both of our loss....

Seemed like such a dead coin


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Yeah ill collect some for a while in that case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of our loss....
> 
> Seemed like such a dead coin


Ha i know.

And I do care to disagree, I love how the coin is CPU minable only, and not with ASIC or w/e nor GPU minable.

It makes this coin valuable in terms of supply constraints.
Those who want to mine it who have big servers need to sacrifice initial server usage for the coin which may cost thier business in various forms. (Such as those who have downtime on servers running business)
to be honest its long train of thought that I have. Simply put, this coin has a purpose and it has a "fair" mining system IMO.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It's not a lol DOGE or Aurora type of coin since it misses the hype, but a lot of people were holding and mining it. Therefore I kept holding the coin. Price could only go up from there. Initially these coins went for 0.01 BTC each. These custom PoW coins always have a slow start since there is a lot of work and risk involved, whereas most coins are just another scrypt clone.


----------



## kskwerl

Where are you guys trading your RIE for BTC?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Where are you guys trading your RIE for BTC?


mintpal


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> mintpal


Thank you sir!


----------



## istudy92

RIC is getting harder to mine or its just less people in the pool?

update: 5000 workers added over the past day or two.
20-25k-->30k
difficulty 1170-1220-->1270-1320


----------



## istudy92

so someone just dumped all the riecoins...


----------



## Caldeio

price and how many coins did they dump? so the markets prolly super low. I have 70 coins I think


----------



## istudy92

maybe around 1500 coins.

I have around 500 that i am not selling until it hits .01 stable coins take forever to mine.

This is good though because it shows how the riecommunity really values the coins.

if you were to buy riecoins yesterday you would only need like 3 bitcoins buy off all the 1000 coins off mintpal..noone is selling low..who ever dumped it was seriously dumb


----------



## lacrossewacker

What pool are you guys using? I've been on ypool the whole time. Is there a better one I/we should be using?


----------



## istudy92

ypool is only pool miner.
Currently people are working on a new open source pool so others can begin mining riecoin. It should be up within a week from the dedication they seem to show.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=446703.2160

start from pagee 107 or 108 to see how they are progressing.


----------



## nova4005

I just started mining riecoin and was wondering what others are getting per day on coins?


----------



## lacrossewacker

-edited-


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> depends on what you're mining with. Just going with the # of cores I have at use, I have ~50 cores consisting of sandy i5s and ivy i7's.
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with my day to day performance. It's really just llike .01 worth every few days, maybe even a week. To me it's just icing on the cake. If you dont have the CPU brute force or the efficiency, I'd be a little cautious to mine this.
> 
> You can however set up a trial with Microsoft Azure and effectively have 20 AMD opteron cores mining straight for about 5 days. That's definitely gong to bet you some coins, maybe 50ish? After that trial though, if you're just using a single i5 or i7 I'd just stop there and hold onto the coins. (Or start another trial using a different credit/debit card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks for the reply. Right now I am using my 2p and 3770k and q9550. I have 32 threads on the 2p and 6 threads on the 3770k and then 3 cores of the q9550. The .01 every few days or a week sounds about right. That is what I was looking for. Thanks


----------



## lacrossewacker

-edited-


----------



## beatfried




----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*


school's or company's?










careful. There was a researcher booted from Harvard after using a cluster to mine.


----------



## beatfried

still the same servers as before, just a "little bit" optimized miner


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> still the same servers as before, just a "little bit" optimized miner


=[ man i expected my 4p server to mine more than 20 shares...its deppressing to see those numbers


----------



## istudy92

Anyone having trouble connecting via windows 1.7 RIe miner?

I get stuck on "connected to server using x.pushtrhough protocol


----------



## beatfried

baaaaaam!!!


lets push that difficulty and get some worldrecords!!!


----------



## istudy92

how is this possible 0.o


----------



## beatfried

can't give you mine (stability problems atm... maybe also switching now







but heres dga's (bitcointalk forum) miner: http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~dga/crypto/ric/


----------



## istudy92

[/code][/SPOILER]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> can't give you mine (stability problems atm... maybe also switching now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but heres dga's (bitcointalk forum) miner: http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~dga/crypto/ric/


I am using that one currently however its showing up 95% invalid shares per valid share thus far into 50 shares on windows.

it was not working for upcpu pool, works for ypool tho so back up in service..however linux is another story -__-


----------



## MrGuvernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> baaaaaam!!!
> 
> 
> lets push that difficulty and get some worldrecords!!!


Dam what hardware you mining with!!

i thought i had some solid rigs mining.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I had 350 sh/h 3 days ago on 2x E5-2665 (dga b11 customized and compiled). Currently I'm getting 180 sh/h from my rig.


----------



## MrGuvernment

My two servers each with 2 x E5-2690's , right now doing 78.4799 Share value/h don't seem to want to mine above %40 with a new optimized xptminer i am using , seem's over 16 cores this optimized miner isn't very efficient...my other rigs with 8 cores with HT or 12 cores (6 + HT) all max out %100 easily.

meanwhile my 3930k stock is going 94.9076 Shares value/h

http://riecointalk.com/index.php?topic=153.0


----------



## istudy92

My 4p 6376 does 400 sh/h and 8320 does 90k-110k
980M i7does 20
I7 does 90k
I5 80k
2800m i7 does 60k


----------



## MrGuvernment

Anyone been able to use the -m flag to limit memory usage?

my rigs are using almost all system ram using this optimized client and using

xptminer-sse4-b13.exe -m512 -o http://ypool.net:8080 -u

does nothing to stop it.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGuvernment*
> 
> Anyone been able to use the -m flag to limit memory usage?
> 
> my rigs are using almost all system ram using this optimized client and using
> 
> xptminer-sse4-b13.exe -m512 -o http://ypool.net:8080 -u
> 
> does nothing to stop it.


put a space after -m 512

your error comes from not having a space. Hope it works=]


----------



## beatfried

don't use the -m flag, use the -s flag (for sievesize). default is 500m (afaik) you can go up to 900m but can't tell you how low you can go












try -s 200000000


----------



## MrGuvernment

nada, it is like it is ignoring the -s flag all together

_xptminer-sse4-b13.exe -o http://ypool.net:8080 -u *.* -p *.* -t 32 -s 200000000_

nor

_xptminer-sse4-b13.exe -s 200000000 -o http://ypool.net:8080 -u *.* -p *.* -t 32_


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGuvernment*
> 
> Anyone been able to use the -m flag to limit memory usage?
> 
> my rigs are using almost all system ram using this optimized client and using
> 
> xptminer-sse4-b13.exe -m512 -o http://ypool.net:8080 -u
> 
> does nothing to stop it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> put a *space after* -m 512
> 
> your error comes from not having a space. Hope it works=]


did you try this? so not -m512 but -m 512. space after m


----------



## TheBlademaster01

That will surely make the miner crash. It is -m512 and no space in correct syntax. And it doesn't work. Occupied memory is tied to primorial data, which is derived from sieve size and max prime number.


----------



## dovaboy

oic, well then


----------



## istudy92

=[ lol
I thought it WOULD work, since I have had issues when my numbers are next to each other! Sorry for wrong tip!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I think someone forgot to omit that line from the help file. I used it too at first, but it does about nothing


----------



## istudy92

So, how are you all fairing? Has anyone left stayed? What are your ideas thus far?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Not so sure anymore. I haven't sold anything but I haven't been mining RIC for some time in february. Though with Bitcoin so low nothing is really worth it atm.


----------



## beatfried

i've just thrown another 5k sph on Riecoin, but only for a short time








I'm still here and mining, what else should I do with all that cores


----------



## istudy92

same these prices are crazy, somehow alot of people are holding. coin value is 1/6 today=[


----------



## istudy92

Hey guys,

I do not know how many of you are left mining, or have left over coins in general.

Below is a link to Riecoin Foundation.

http://riecoinfoundation.org/index.html

I would like to ask if any or some of you may donate to the foundation. I have joined them in order to help promote the coin.

Currently our main objective to market it is different from other coins. Since this coin serves an academic purpose, we will be targeting universities around the country, starting with stanford since they are always a type of university that makes use of technology.

All donations cannot be spent without more than 3 signitures of foundation members, I am now part of the foundation as well, and would like to help promote it, so that the coin could be worth much more by september

If you have any questions please let me know!
Alot of work has been done and many projects are being created as we speak.


----------



## istudy92

If anyone here donated RIC to the foundation thank you!
Just recieved 10,000 RIC donation ~1.6 BTC to start marketing.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'll try the new miner by dga. that guy is awesome, gave cudaminer a healthy boost and made the first pts GPU miner too.
I like both ric and xpm, I guess the future is a p2p compute cloud like boinc where you can pay miners to do hpc stuff for you...


----------



## blockocean

Does anyone still mine this?


----------

